# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > SETUP´S de Aquarios > Diário do Meu Aquário >  REEF 5000 litros

## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O objectivo de ter escolhido um sistema tão grande, particularmente o aquário de 450x80x80 cm foi o de manter peixes anjo e borboletas ( especialmente o Chaetodon semilarvatus ) que são peixes que me fascinam. Pretendo também ter neste aquário corais moles nomeadamente Sarcophytons, Sinularias e Cladielas os quais geralmente são pouco apreciados pelos peixes anjo e borboleta. 
Gostaria também de fazer com que este sistema se aproxime , de facto, com o que acontece num ecissistema de recife , com uma zona de recife propriamente dita com corais duros alguns moles e peixes adequados( representado pelo aquário de 160x70x80 cm,com uma parede de "frontreef", dividida por uma passagem enviusada com um diorama atrás para dar profundidade  ); uma zona de lagoa com àguas mais calmas onde crescem várias algas( Caetomorpha, Gracilaria , Ulva, Halimeda, Caleurpa) numa DSB ( 15 cm )cheia de detritivoros e alguns corais como Heliofungias e Gonioporas, e peixes como uma Rinomhurena quesita, umcasal de Premnas numa Entacmea quadricolor vermelha e um Dendrochirus biocellatus ( representada pelo aquário de 160x60x60 cm ); um refugio com um mangal e uma zona de algas como caulerpa e eventualmente cavalos marinhos  ( representada pelo aquário de 160x40x35 cm o qual tem uma divisão longinudinal a meio fazendo uma decantação de Trás para a frente; na parte de trás estão os mangues e na parte da frente as algas; e claro uma zona periférica do recife (representada pelo aquário de peixes com450x80x80cm). 
O aquário de peixes tem 2 saídas para a sump ( 120 x80x80 em PVC- 750 lt) e uma para a Lagoa . 
O aquário de recife tem igualmente 2 saídas para a sump e uma para a lagoa . 
A lagoa encontra-se entre os 2 aquários maiores e tem 3 saídas para a sump. 
Por cima da lagoa e encostado atrás encontra-se o Refugio e Mangal com uma entrada da sump e duas saídas laterias, uma para o aquário de peixes e uma para o aquário de recife . 
As saídas têm todas 50mm excepto as do refugio que têm 32 mm. 
A entrada para o aquário de recife é feita por uma bomba exteriro Deltec de 4500 lt/hora. A entrada para o aquário de peixes é feita por 2 bombas Iwaki de 4500 Lt/hora. A lagoa apenas recebe água escoada pelo aquário de recife e pelo aquário de peixes. O refugio e Mangal é alimentado por uma Tunze de 2200 Lt por Hora ( é o aquário que está mais alto)dividida por 2 entradas. 
 Circulação interna do aquário de Recife - 2 Tunze Stream de 12500 lt/h.  Circulação no aquário de peixes - 2 Tunze Stream de 20000 lt/h em cada extremo e uma de 12500 Lt/ h central. 
 Escumador - Deltec AP 1004 alimentado por uma Tunze de 2800 lt/hora
A alcalinidade e o calcio são assegurados por um reactor de calcio e um reactor de Kalkwasser ,ambos da Deltec. 
 Oozonizador da Sanders de 100 mg/hora injectando no escumador 50 mg/hora por causa do aquário de peixes  . 
Iluminação : 
aquário de recife - callha com 2x 250 W E40 aqualine 13000K e PC's azuis
aquário de peixes - 2 calhas com 6x T5 80 W cada . com uma mistura de Temperaturas de côr 
lagoa e
refugio - 2 projectores com 150 W cada com lampada de 4500 K 
Nos aquários de recife e peixes temos 2 a 4 cm de areia viva . 
A sump está ao pé de um ponto de água e esgoto . Ao pé da sump teremos um deposito com 300 lt para água de osmose e  para fazer água salgada . 
A água é proveniente de uma Osmose da Kentmarine High Flow 450 lt por hora com 4 estagios ( incluindo resina desionização). 

160 Kg rocha viva 
440 kg de rocha de recife morta

Espessura dos vidros : 
450x80x80 - 23mm ( 10+10+3 ) 
160x70x80 - 19mm ( 8+8+3 ) 
120x60x60 - 15mm ( 6+6+3 ) 

A temperatura é assegurada por 1800 W de termostatos . Como o aquário está numa cave fresca esperemos que no verão não seja necessário um Chiller.

O sistema está a funcionar há um mês e meio e foi colonizado com rocha viva curada e com metade da areia viva provenientes de aquários desmontados e ou em funcionamento.
Foram introduzidos:
60 ermitas
60 cerithes
24 ofiurus
12 strombus
40 turbos
6 Mithrax
3 ouriços ( Mesphilus globulus )
Várias algas
Alguns corais moles e duros LPS
1 A. percula( recife)
1 Salaria fasciata
1 Zebrassoma xanthurus( no grande)
1 Pygoplites diacanthus( no grande )
1 Rhinomuraena quesita ( na lagoa)
Os peixes e corais foram introduzidos porque não podiam esperar mais nos locais onde estavam.

As análises revelam :
Amonia e nitritos - 0
Nitratos - 5 mg/ litro
Alcalinidade 3 meq
Calcio 390
densidade - 1.025
ph - 8,3 a 8,4
ORP - 400
T - 25 a 26º

As fotos seguem dentro de momentos.
Cumprimentos 
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Alcides Fernandes

Olá desde já os meus parabens pela obra de arte que tens que deve estar realmente bonito.
Quando tiveres fotos mostranos o teu tesouro.
Cumprimentos Afernandes.

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Aqui ficam algumas fotos do sistema do Rui.

******* great desculpem lá expressão...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Muito bom!!!!!
Agora só faltam os peixes.    :SbOk3:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Este sistema está demais, e o tipo de montagem julgo ser praticamente inédito (3 aquarios com sistemas diferentes ligados entre si ), a inovaçao no seu melhor  :Smile: 

Os Layouts tão espectaculares principalmente a do aquário destinado aos Peixes.

Quanto aos corais estão muito bonitos,nomeadamente a turbinária. Só tenho pena é de nunca ter visto a minha aberta, aliás ja morreu  :Frown: 

Boa Sorte e vai -nos mantendo actualizados 

Gostava de ver a bicharada que vai aparecer nessa lagoa e dSb 

Abraço

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

um sonho tornado realidade , espectacular e eu pensava que era um grande maluco nao so o unico , aida bem . gostava de o ver pessoalmente  se possivel , ai se eu tive mais espaço ai ai.

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Diga-nos Rui, você quer o oceano somente para ti não é.......hehehehe
Maravilhoso.....parabéns e boa sorte

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado Rinaldo. Hoje estivemos a fazer umas fotos. Espero colocá-las amanhã.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Aqui ficam algumas fotos

----------


## Aderito Pereira

Cada vez melhor....  :SbOk3:  
Extraordinário !! estou sem palavras   :JmdEffraye:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Ainda não tive o prazer de poder observar in loco esta fantástica maravilha, mas, não me esqueço. Muito boa a evolução deste sistema. Os meus sinceros parabens.

Gostava de ter a seguinte informação. Qual a altura do teu substrato? Estás com uma DSB? ou o sistema é um Berlin? Desculpa, mas não consigo ver a altura do substrato.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Substrato:

- Aquario de recife ( quase exclusivamente duros ) - 1 cm de areia viva Nature´s ocean
- Aquário de peixes ( e  corais moles)- 1 a 2 cm de aragonite pequena /média da Nature´s ocean
- lagoa - 18 cm de areia viva da Nature´s ocean + aragamax proveniente de 3 aquários desmontados
- refugio - 8 cm de aragamax proveniente de aquários desmontados mais Biosedimente da Kent marine

O resto do setup esta na primeira mensagem. Neste momento estou a fazer um up-grade da iluminação no aquário grande substituido duas das lampadas T5 80 W em cada calha e colocando reflectores individuais para as 4 t5 de cada calha que ficam e colocando 4 projectores de 150 W inclinados .
Pretendo increm,entar 300 w de luz e obter um melhor rendimento e distribuição da iluminação.
Cump.
Rui
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Muito bom Rui   :Palmas:  
Corais muito belos.   :SbRiche:  
Caso um dia faças alguns frags dessa montipora, avisa!  :SbClinOeil:

----------


## João Magano

Está realmente espetacular !
Um bom exemplo do que é possivél fazer (e manter) !

É um incentivo para todos nós !!!

Está quase a fazer 1 ano não é ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não João, tem apenas 5 meses.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Magano

:SbOk:  Rui, Mais espetacular ainda, com tão pouco tempo e já com esse aspecto !

Vê lá que procurei a data de montagem, na tua primeira mensagem neste topico, onde dizes que está montado ha mais ou menos 1 mês e meio, e em vez de fazer as contas a data do post, fiz as contas com a tua data de inscrição no forum   :Whistle:  ... Devem ser os 40 anos do Juca que me estão a afectar ... a idade não perdoa  :JmdFou2:

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Olá pessoal.
Lindo, muito lindo esse sistema.
Parabéns Rui pela montagem e pela idéia.

Ainda bem que não estamos sós em nossas loucuras.   :SbSourire:  

Gostei muito do seu complexo.

Abraços.
Fernando Guimarães

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Fernando
Obrigado pelas tuas palavras. Os teus elogios têm um valor inestimável para mim, ainda por cima porque sei que são sinceros, idoneos e desprovidos de paternalismo ou interesses. E são assim, porque vêem de uma pessoa que alia conhecimento a ousadia e cujo sistema, foi uma verdadeira fonte de inspiração para os primeiros passos da minha "loucura", porque procura interpretar uma visão integrada da aquariofilia de recife compreendendo a complementariedade e interdependençia das diferentes zonas do ecossistema de recife. A natureza faz tudo bem, mesmo que por vezes tenhamos a tentação ridícula de a corrigir quando nos basta tentar imitá-la . O nosso problema é que na ansia e vaidade de a suplantar ,muitas vezes simplesmente não a compreendemos.
Tu , Fernando és um pioneiro e  representas o melhor que a aquariofilia tem : prazer em aprender, paixão e respeito pela natureza e seres vivos, companheirismo e desprezo pela pseudoaquariofilia de vaidades.

Posto isto , pergunto-te se conheces alguém que tenha conseguido manter Merulina ampliata que é o unico coral que não cresce no meu sistema e tende a braquear num padrão em mosaico.

Um abraço
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas mesmo a pergunta não sendo para mim, tenho uma Muda  de merulina Ampliata que tem apresentado 1 crescimento normal.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A pergunta é para todos.
Eu tenho 2 Merulinas há 4 meses que eram castanhas e verde metálico. Numa delas o verde metálico praticamente desapareceu e está castanha com manhas brancas.A outra mantêm razoavelmente a cor.  Os pólipos expandem os seus tentáculos nas duas. Mas pouco cresceram quando comparadas com outros corais. O Borneman refere que são dos corais mais dificeis de manter , branqueiam facilmente e são extremamente sensiveis a toxinas da "guerra química" entre corais. Supostamente nem deveriam ser problemáticos porque geralmente estão nas zonas lagunares onde estão alguns dos corais mais resistentes. São parecidas com as Platygiras mas estas são muito mais fáceis de manter. Poderá ser uma questão de transporte e adaptação. No teu caso Gil ,o facto de ser uma muda ,provavelmente explica o sucesso por provir de um coral já adaptado.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Olá Rui,
FIco lisonjeado com suas palavras. Não sei se mereço tanto. Mas concordo que tento imitar a natureza e, como tantos, também caio na tentação de buscar melhorar os processos encontrados na natureza.   :Coradoeolhos:  

Estou satisfeito que as minhas tentativas tenham ajudado na sua inspiração.

Sobre a Mirulina ampliata, também acho muito difícil a sua manutenção, embora possa arriscar que, mesmo sendo um organismo adaptado às lagunas, serai interessante vc. verificar a circulação que não deve ser tão fraca, já que matéria particulada depositada não seria muito bem recebida por esse tipo de coral.

Apenas um palpite.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Repara Fernando que eu tenho-a no aquário "frontreef" e não na lagoa. E no "frontreef" tenho duas stream de 12500 lt/h e um retorno de 4500 lt/h para cerca de 700 litros de água . 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Fernando Guimarães

Rui,
no raciocínio contrário, se ela gosta de moderada circulação, talvez valesse a pena alterar a sua localização, porque essas streams fazem um verdadeiro redemoinho.   :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Acho que finalmente compreedi o que se está a passar com a minha Merulina e outros corais que simplesmente me estavam "a pedir " ajuda dizendo que algo não estava bem . E eu convencido que controlava tudo, não ouvi e não fiz logo o que deveria ter feito com a humildade que este hobby requer.

 Antes de ir de férias para o México ,há cerca de 11 dias tinha pedido a um amigo para vir cá ver o aquário uma vez por dia e dar comer aos peixes. No dia antes da partida reparei que uma das 12 tridacnas que tinha se estava a fechar muito. como as outras estavam perfeitas decedi mudá-la de sitio pensando que seria uma questão de luz. Quando regressei essa tridacna tinha morrido, as outras continuavam bem, mas uma Merulina ampliata estava com descolorações brancas e também alguns dos polipos de um conjunto de Caluastreas. Mais uma vez pensei que tivesse sido um excesso de luz a provocar stress até porque as hqi tinham ficado acesas 20 horas seguidas porque o relogio tinha agarrado. Subi 8 cm a calha. Notei que alguns dos polipos da minha Euphylia favorita , uma divisa realmente verde fluorescente, estavam encolhidos. Fiquei preocupado. Claro que no dia seguinte tinha uma receção no tecido e uma "brown jelly infection". Felizmente ficou localizada e não progrediu. E eu parvo e convencido que estava a controlar a situação aguardei. no dia seguinte, ou seja no quarto dia tinha uma " brown jelly infection" com perda de 2 ramos da minha Euplhylia glabrencens. Só aí reconheci a minha impotençia perante o curso dos acontecimentos e com a devida humildade, decidi fazer analises. É claro que pelos monitores sabia que o ph estava contante a 8,3, a temperatura constante nos 26º e o potencial redox nos 450 o que me dava algumas garantias. Testei nitratos e estavam a 3 mg/l , a salinidade nos 1,025, amonia e nitritos a 0, mas a alcalinidade a 3 meq ou seja cerca de 7,5 dH e o calcio a 375 . Ora num aquário cheio de corais duros e com a alga coralina a crescer rapidamente a minha explicação é a seguinte. 
- estes corais entraram em stress com descalcificação do esqueleto 
- alguns expulsaram zooxantelas para abrandarem o seu ritmo metabolico porque tinham exceso de luz mas naõ tinham materia prima ( calcio e carbonatos ) para sintetetizarem carbonato de calcio e estavam era a descalcificar. 
- outros pelo enfraquecimento do esqueleto ficaram mais susceptiveis às infecções ( Euphylias ) 

Adicionei gluconato de calcio , aumentei a injecção de Co2 no reactor de calcio e juntei mais Kalkwasser. Eu tinha abrandado isto tudo porque tinha gasto 2 Kg de Co2 em 2 meses, o pH tinha subido a 8,6 ( mas afinal ra a sonda que estava descalibrada e eu tinha tido preguiça de a calibrar, e na realidade era 8,3) e os corais e a alga coralina tinham crescido brutalmente . Foi o mesmo que ter uma criança em crescimento activo e de repente tirar o calcio e a vit. D da dieta. A infecção parou, as Euplhylias estão a abrir todas e espero que tudo recupere e volte à normalidade. 
Claro que teria diminuido os estragos se tivesse feito analises mais cedo ( quando a primeira tridacna me avisou que algo não estava bem )e se tivesse calibrado a sonda de ph antes não teria diminuido a adição de Kalkwasser nem o nível de Co2 no reactor de calcio. 
Num aquário com poucos coaris duros estes niveis de calcio seriam mais do que suficientes mas aqui bastaram par que os coaris entrassem em stress . 
A nossa humildade nunca será suficiente para aceitarmos que a natureza sabe mais do que nós. 
Cump. 
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Fotos de hoje

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

e mais umas fotos.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Não tenho palavras para tamanha beleza!! Acho que serve de exemplo e inspiração para todos nós!!  :Palmas:   :Palmas:  
Parabens Rui e continua nesse bom caminho...  :Pracima:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado Tiago.
Estou contente porque juntei alguns dos meus peixes favoritos , principalmente as Anthias Pleurotaenia  , 1 macho e 5 fêmeas .São peixes lindos ,mas gostam de grandes espaços com pouca iluminação e de ser alimentados 3 vezes por dia. Estou a tentar cumprir isso tudo.
No aquario de duros o unico problema prende-se com as Euphylias . Algumas sofreram perdas parciais de tecido, limitadas a um ou dois pólipos, e uma morreu mesmo. Penso que a corrente poderá ser excessiva para elas. A Merulina e as Caluastreas recuperaram totalmente a cõr e estão a crescer. A acropora que tinha o maldito caranguejo também está a recuperar de dia para dia. Claro que a este ritmo de crescimento a guerra química entre os corais mais proximos começa a verificar-se.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui
Isso está absolutamente soberbo !
O Odonus não chateia os c.moles. Bem sei que não fazem parte da alimentação deles, mas às vezes...levam tudo à frente.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Não tenho palavras para descrever a evolução dos teus aquários!!! Ainda mais depois de em finais de Novembro do ano passado, ter visto um Leitão dentro do aquário grande!!! Impressionante.  :Pracima:  

Mais uma vez te alerto para o facto de estares a ficar com pouco espaço no aqua dos corais e de eu ter muito...  :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:  

Abraço,
Diogo

PS - tens tido problemas com as Euphylias - não sabia que elas se ressentiam com movimentação a mais - tenho as minhas na direcção da Stream 6100 e parecem-me bem! Será melhor deslocá-las?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Olha Diogo 
Elas não gostam de corrente excessiva . Desconfio que uma corrente muito forte pode exercer tracção exagerada na base dos polipos,podendo provocar lacerações no tecido que depois infectam. Mas isto é apenas uma suposição . Elas abrem mais numa corrente ligeira a moderada.
Um abraço
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá a todos

Este sábado passado perdido pelo mundo das aquariofilias, telefonei ao Rui a dizer-lhe que estava perto de Cascais para saber se ele tinha uns minutos para mem mostrar a "piscina" dele  :KnSourire28:  

Pois muito bem.

Mesmo apressado que ele estava (se adivinhasse o que ia vêr o Rui se calhar bem tinha tido mais tempo :KnSourire28:  ) mas, deveras eficáz. O objectivo foi cumprido, se calhar com muito mais tempo tinhamos tempo para conversar de muitas mais coisas e tinhamos divagado o objectivo da visita, que éra ver in loco o aquario do Rui.

Devo confessar que nunca dei grande valor a elogios "estravagantes" ao meu aquario, nem muito menos usualmente tenho uma preocupação em elogiar promenores estécticos amados pelos donos dos aquarios e eventualmente feios para o visitante. Aprecio e gosto do espirito critico de análise que os membros fazem, alem das sugestões, que tal como tudo, podem entrar e sair por um ouvido, ou podem ficar por cá a bater nos neurónios. Alegra-me principalmente saber que sou eu quem decido o que faço no meu aquario :KnSourire28:  


Ultrapassada a introdução passemos á minha análise.

Em minha opinião o teu aquario de peixes, precisa de rocha viva. Pelo menos para fazeres uma maior colonização de zoofauna da rocha que introduziste. Num aquario especificamente de peixes como o que pretendes manter, considero a necessidade de colonização de bicharada fundamental para poderes dar diversidade de alimentação viva a esses peixes.

Quanto ao aquario dos Cavalos-Marinhos, claro que o entendo apenas como um enquadramento estético, porventura dispensável. Com o refugio excelente e bem concebido como está, penso que eles ficavam muito mais felizes por lá.

No aquario de SPS, além de umas péças invejáveis, achei o aquario bastante cheio. Penso que não tarda muito vais começar a ter "guerras quimicas" com força. Repara que o aquario está cheio e tem menos de um ano.
A não ser que comecem a sair de lá mudas para os amigos.

Em geral, todo o sistema é demasiado novo para podermos concluir no imediato qualquer erro de montagem que eu próprio não detectei, no entanto retiro pontos a uma possivel pontuação de excelente, para bom apenas, pelos pontos referidos em cima.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Juca




> Mesmo apressado que ele estava (se adivinhasse o que ia vêr o Rui se calhar bem tinha tido mais tempo ) mas, deveras eficáz.


De facto, fui ver o Benfica-GilVicente e já disse que não vou ver futebol ,ou melhor não vou ver um jogo de pseudo- futebol ( até o futebol parece ser um espelho do nosso país )durante pelo menso 2 meses. E não foi pela derrota.E eu que pensava que um jogo de futebol só tinha um intervalo!!!Superliga ,lol; futebol espetaculo, lol.
Lamento de facto ter perdido 3 horas da minha vida em vez de estar a conversar contigo e a olhar para o aquário.




> Em minha opinião o teu aquario de peixes, precisa de rocha viva. Pelo menos para fazeres uma maior colonização de zoofauna da rocha que introduziste. Num aquario especificamente de peixes como o que pretendes manter, considero a necessidade de colonização de bicharada fundamental para poderes dar diversidade de alimentação viva a esses peixes


Por falta de tempo não te pude mostrar nomeadamente com a ajuda de uma lanterna a quantidade de bicharada, desde Gamarideos, Misidaceos, Amphipodes, vermes anelideos que tenho em todos os aquarios nomeadamente no de peixes. Para além de no meio da rocha morta estar uma quantidade razoavel de rocha viva, eu inocolei no substrato areia proveniente de 3 sistemas quaquer deles com mais de três anos de existência que foram desmanchados. Como pudeste verificar os peixes encontram-se bem gordos e em excelente forma.




> Quanto ao aquario dos Cavalos-Marinhos, claro que o entendo apenas como um enquadramento estético, porventura dispensável. Com o refugio excelente e bem concebido como está, penso que eles ficavam muito mais felizes por lá.


Aqui concordo contigo que os cavalos preferiam a lagoa. Mas não te esqueças que a lagoa e o refugio que será um Mangal têm objectivos distintos . A lagoa não tem alimentação da sump e pretende ser um local de sedimentação como acontece na Natureza com uma DSB bem profunda de 18 cm. Futuramente levará um Pterois ou um Dendrochirus biocellatus e eventualmente um Balistoides conspicilium porque são peixes que gosto e que não podem estar nos outros aquarios. Ao mesmo tempo comem comida de dimensão generosa deixando a bicharada pequenina em paz. O refugio tem alimentação directa da sump, mais corrente, e um substrato ligeiramente mais grosso e com 8 cm mais adequado a outro tipo de bicharada . Nas raizes dos mangais outros pequenos "bugs" se desenvolverão. No futuro acabarei com todas as especies de Caulerpa e manterei apenas a Caethomorpha e as algas calcareas.

As guerras químicas são inevitáveis em aquários que os corais crescem . É apenas uma questão de tempo. Depois é parti-los e fazer mudas. Pretendo que os corais do meu aquario façam parte de um projecto que temos na Templo Aquatico de fragmentação e propagação de corais.
Mas de facto está um bocado cheio. É dificil de resistir .

6 meses num aquário é realmente muito pouco tempo ,mesmo quando os corais crescem vertiginosamente. Ainda é um equilibrio precário.Veremos daqui a mais 6 meses.

Tal como tu afirmaste Juca eu também não ligo nenhuma aos elogios circunstanciais e muito menos às pontuações . Nunca entrei em concursos ,nem pretendo entrar e é a primeira vez que tiro fotografias ao meu aquario e as coloco depois de pronto ( por isso são tão más). Todas as outras foram feitas por amigos meus .
Gosto é de críticas ,perguntas ,sugestões tal como as que fizeste.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Eu só tenho um comentário a fazer!

O sistema do Rui é sem dúvida o melhor que conheço e os "erros" (que pessoalmente ainda não descurtinei) são amplamente ultrapassados pelas virtudes...

Eu pessoalmente invejo este sistema (sim, eu sei que a inveja é muito feia, mas estaria a ser desonesto se não o transmitisse!!)

Um abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem, deixemos esta historia do melhor, maior, etc,que é pouco interessante.
João Monteiro
O O. niger por enquanto não toca em nada . Vamos a ver . Eu acho que se mantivermos os peixes bem alimentados eles " fingem " que são "reefsafe"  :SbSourire:  .
O O. niger é um peixe que me fascina pelo comportamento, pela forma de nadar e pela côr.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,
Esperemos que o odonus continue "seguro".
Também o acho fascinante. Na minha 1ª primeira edição de salgados tive um durante um par de anos (entre 91/92 e 93/94, salvo erro). Vinha comer à mão e tinha um comportamento espectacular. 
Um dia, sem razão aparente desistiu.  Encostou-se a um canto, deixou de comer e acabou por morrer. Claro que, as condiçõem em que se mantinham os peixes então eram bem diferentes das de hoje (quando penso nisso... até dói), o que pode explicar em parte este comportamento, mas na altura - especialmente porque os outros peixes continuavam bem, entre eles um A.leucosternon que era o ex-libris do meu aquario- foi um enigma. Stress ? Uma infecção ? Fosse o que fosse, não apresentava sinais exteriores visíveis.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui

Já conversamos pessoalmente, mas as minhas duvidas continuam. Estive a ver os casais de _Pseudanthias squamipinnis_ e os casais de _Pseudoanthias pleurotaenia_ não haverá de certeza por ai uma confusão de machos para essas fêmeas.

Parece-me que as tuas fêmeas são squamipinnis e o teu macho é um pleurotaenia :Admirado: 

Aqui fica uma foto que demonstra uma convivência pacifica entre anthias de várias espécies:



Link: http://www.rowausa.com/images/yauillo013.jpg

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não me parece Juca. Penso que são P. pleurotaenia . Quanto ao macho não pode haver duvidas. Quanto às fêmeas embora não seja tão fácil distinguir , as pleurotaenia são maiores ( e as minhas já são grandes) e não têm a risca vermelha na face . As squamapinis tendem a ser mais avermelhadas, embora dependa da zona e da idade.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pois..No macho não há mesmo duvidas.

As duvidas para mim é mesmo a "matricula" dessas fêmeas.



Hummm...esta menina é uma _squamipinnis_ 
_parece....posso estar enganado..._

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Juca , ainda há outro promenor que ajuda a distinguir:
- as squamipinnis têm a cauda em "lira"

Aliás na foto espetacular do aquario que enviaste podes ver muitas squamipinnis e apenas uma pleurotaenia macho e uma fêmea ( esta perto do lineatus e do leucosternum.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

:KnSourire28:   Repara que fico contente se estiver equivocado :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Olha que eu  fico contente de qualquer forma porque gosto das 2 especies. Tanto me faz, desde que se sintam bem e não briguem.De qualquer forma não se reproduzem em cativeiro  :SbSourire:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem, venho contar-vos algumas novidades sobre o meu aquário e algumas alterações que fiz. 

Relativamente ao aquário de recife de corais duros, o crescimento dos mesmos tem sido excelente e tive apenas 3 problemas até hoje : 
- A Seriatopora Histrix rosa que tanta gente gostava começou a sofrer, há uma semana, na sua base RTN. Eu fragmentei-a logo e agora tenho cerca de 8 frags espalhados pelo aquário que já começam a exibir crescimento . O frag maior permaneceu no sitio original e está com bom aspecto. 
- Perdi 2 Euplhylias com resecção do tecido e brown jelly infection que estavam na zona de maior corrente. E elas defenitivamente não gostam disso. Mas é dificil conciliar uma corrente ideal para SPS e uma corrente para Euplhylias.Neste momento ainda tenho 4 Euplhylias que continuam com excelente aspecto. 
- Coloquei uma calha suplemetar da Deltec com 2 lampadas T5 de 80 W de 6500K o que veio a aumentar a luz no recife e a iluminar zonas que estavam parcialmente na sombra. Deu uma luz mais amarelada , mais quente ,mas a minha preferência , não apenas funcional , mas também estética, vai agora nesse mesmo sentido por se aproximar mais da luz solar num recife a profundidade menor do que 12 metros. 

Adicionei um casal de S. splendidus ( mandarins) que tem um comportamento espetacular. Os outros peixes são 2 Zebrassoma flavescens, 1 A. lineatus, 1 A. oliveaceous, 1 pomacentrus alleni, 4 A. percula. 

Quanto ao refugio superior e lagoa foram efectuadas uma alterações mais drásticas : 
- A Caethomorpha que é geralmente considerada a melhor alga para refugios devido ao seu crescimento, capacidade de exportação de nutrientes como fosfatos e nitratos , ausênçia de toxicidade e excelente "casa" para amfipodos e copedopos não crescia na minha lagoa. Após alguma leitura e pesquiza em foruns americanos cheguei à conclusaão que a maioria dos aquariofilistas que mantm Chaetomorpha em refugios usam 24 horas de luz / 7 dias por semana. Assim passei a Chaetomorpha para o refugio de cima coloquei-lhe uma calha dedicada com 4 X pl de 36 W com lampadas 10000 K e 4000K e liguei 24 horas . Coloquei também uma bomba de 1000lt/h .Ao fim de uma semana a Chaetomorpha cresceu para o dobro . 
Consequentemente passei os 4 cavalos marinhos para a lagoa , para poderem dormir  , dividindo a lagoa com uma parede de rocha viva ficando um terço para os cavalos marinhos e 2/3 par um Balistoides conspicilium( um peixe que sempre me fascinou )que assim terá uma casa só para ele de 120x60x60e os cavalos marinhos uma de 40 x60 x60 . Na separação feita por uma placa de rocha viva coloquei, do lado dos cavalos marinhos, 3 pès de mangais que se irão ancorar com as raizes nessa parede. Coloquei uma bomba de 1000lt /hora do lado do Balistoides para aumentar a circulação . Na lagoa continuarão a existir algas como Caulerpa e Halimeda bem como Xénias . 

No aquário de 450x80x80 de peixes coloquei mais uma bomba de 12500 lt/hora tendo agora uma circulação total de 2x 20000+ 2x 12500 lt/h (tunze Stream ) + 2 x 4500 lt/h de entrada , ou seja 74000 lt/ hora no total. 
Neste momento a população de peixes já está perto do limite e conta de : 
- 6 Anthias pleurotaenia ( 1 macho e 5 fêmeas ) 
- 1 Centropyge loriculus 
- 1 C. flavissimus 
- 1 C. potteri 
- 1 C. argi 
- 1 E. navarchus adulto pequeno 
- 1 E. xanthometopon juvenil 
- 1 P. imperator juvenil 
- 1 Holocanthus ciliaris juvenil 
- 1 Pygoplites diacanthus 
- 1 Neochirrithis armatus 
- 1 Chelmon rostratus 
- 1 Forciper flavissimus 
- 1 C. altivelis ( betta marinho) 
- 2 Gramma loreto 
- 2 Amphiprion frenatus 
- 1 Pseudochromis splendidus 
- 1 Odonus niger 
- 1 Xancthytis auromarginatus macho 
- 1 Wetmorella nigropinata 
- 2 N. magnifica 
- 2 Chromis viridis 
- 1 Rhinimuraena quesita 
- 1 Paracanthurus hepatus 
- 1 Acanthurus leucosternum 
- 1 Zebrassoma velliferum 
- 1 Zebrassoma xanthurum 
- 1 Naso vlamingii 
- 1 Naso lituratus 


e acho que não me falta nenhum! 
E claro, muitos corais moles ( xénias , discossomas, rodacthis, Sarcophytons , Sinularias, Lobophytons, Pólipos, Pachyclavularia etc ) e 3 anemonas ( 1 Entacmea quadricolor verde , uma vermelha e uma Condylactis passiflora). 

Em breve seguem as fotos. 
Cump. 
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Em breve seguem as fotos. 
> Cump. 
> Rui


Ficamos a aguardar, com água na boca.
Para além do espectáculo do conjunto, estou curioso para ver como ficou a lagoa dividida ao meio por RV.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

E mesmo maravilhoso a tua nao tao pequena peca do recife...lol
Parabens estou como Diogo "muito invejoso" seria um grande prazer para mim ver em pessoa este magnifico "setup"   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Roberto
Faço questão quando vieres a Portugal que venhas cá a casa vê-lo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Algumas fotos:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Um xanthometopon......ai..ai...

Já vi a barreira de rocha que divide a lagoa. Engenhoso   :Palmas: 
e com tanta alga esse conspicilium ainda se torna herbívoro.

----------


## Alberto Branco

Boas!
Maravilhoso!!!  :JmdEffraye:  
São estas fotos que me agravam o vicio!!!  :JmdFou:  
Gostaria de saber qual o peixe que se encontra na 3ª foto e com que frequência são efectuadas podas no refúgio?

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## João M Monteiro

O peixe da 3ª foto é uma salaria.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem Alberto é quando "as couves estão maduras"  :SbSourire2:  ! Desculpa a brincadeira. Não te consigo dizer agora porque foi tudo mudado há uma semana mas sei que daqui a 7 dias vou ter que podar muito ,principalmente Chaetomorpha.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Alguem reparou nos camarões que vivem associados com a anemona carpete?
Eu sei que a foto esta uma porcaria , mas adoro aqueles camarões.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,
Candidato-me a ficar com um bocadinho dessas couves.

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Alguem reparou nos camarões que vivem associados com a anemona carpete?
> Eu sei que a foto esta uma porcaria , mas adoro aqueles camarões.
> Cump.
> Rui


Nem agora que falas nisso os consegui ver bem (é da hora..) São os Thor ?

----------


## Alberto Branco

> O peixe da 3ª foto é uma salaria.


Obigado João!
Como só as vejo na net e nunca em pormenor queria confirmar.  :Whistle:  




> Bem Alberto é quando "as couves estão maduras"  ! Desculpa a brincadeira. Não te consigo dizer agora porque foi tudo mudado há uma semana mas sei que daqui a 7 dias vou ter que podar muito ,principalmente Chaetomorpha.
> Cump.
> Rui


Rui não me importava nada de ter dessas couves cá por casa!!!  :SbSourire:  

Abraço
Alberto

----------


## Julio Macieira

Eu um dia tambem vou querer um camarãozinho desses....mas isso sim, vai demorar até que chegue o dia da minha Etacmaea  :KnSmileyVertSourire:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

mais umas

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Quando podar eu aviso. Fica prometido!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Consegues alimentar bem a rhinomurena ? É que a ideia que tenho é que são quase cegas e precisam de ser alimentadas muito perto e sem grande concorrência de outros peixes, o que me parece difícil de fazer no teu "nano".

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Perfeitamente . Está mais que habituada a peixes congelados na pinça.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

E os camarõe a que te referias sempre são os Thor amboinensis ?

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Devo estar a necessitar de mudar de oculos...  :JmdEffraye:  
Onde está a foto da anémona para ver se consigo ver os camarões.  :KnSmileyVertSourire:  
Obrigado.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Rui

O camarão não é um _Periclimenes brevicarpalis ?_



http://www.divegallery.com/anemone_s...vicarpalis.htm

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

João e Juca têm os dois razão  :SbSourire2:  . Existe um de cada. O que está na anemona é um Periclimenes ( naõ sei se será exactamente um brevicarpalis já que existem vários parecidos )e o que está nas rochas é um Thor amboinensis.
O Thor tem sempre o abdomen levantado numa dança constante  (posição caracteristica) e curiosamente anda perto da anemona mas nunca fica nela como o Periclimenes.
Pedro , está no lote de fotos anterior.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado pelos vossos comentários.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros

Revisitamos o aquario do Rui Ferreira de Almeida quase um ano e meio após a sua montagem.

5000 litros de agua que nos mostram as grandes possibilidade de tranquilidade e estabilidade que tal dimensão num sistema nos permite usufruir.

Face a uma excelente montagem e a equipamentos de topo aplicados ao sistema, devidamente proporcionados, têm permitido ao Rui um descanso invejável em termos de manutenção, que eventualmente poderiam ter melhores resultados ainda se este estivesse disposto a arregaçar as mangas, colocar óculos de mergulho e dar uma redesposição em algumas peças que devido aos seus crescimentos teimam em entrar em agressões químicas.

A ideia de terminar com o magnifico refugio (que da ultima vez tinha visto), para criar uma zona de lagoa especifica dedicada a corais mais exigentes foi uma das opções que o Rui fez e que em minha opinião, não me parece ser a melhor em termos de sistema. São opções discutiveis, mas como eu próprio costumo dizer cada um de nós tem as suas proprias preferências e certamente quem se dá ao luxo de possuir esta litragem tem de ter o seu proprio gozo.

Quanto ao aquario de peixes. Essa sim. Essa revela o gosto por peixes que o nosso amigo Rui tanto exprime em frases como aquela que se lhe costuma ouvir "Eu gosto é de peixes".

Vários peixes magnificos que alem do seu muito bom estado de saude, impressionam pela sua dimensão. São em tanques desta dimensão  onde podemos ter uma real amostra das dimensões que alguns peixes atingem na natureza e que muitos de nós teimam em colocar em nanos que por vezes se parecem mais picos. 

Excelentemente mantidos, inclusive alguns deles a polipos de corais SPS :KnSourire28:   estes revelam a verdadeira paixão a que o Rui dedicou 4,5 metros de espaço exclusivamente para peixes. 

Bom, melhor que todos os meus argumentos (controversos porventura) aqui ficam as fotos que para testemunhar as minhas palavras.



























No final de tudo isto, resta-me agradeçer os camarões que comi no jantar em casa dele, que mesmo não sendo Debélius ou Amboinensis, estavam bem saborosos, assim como a maravilhosa picanha  :Palmas:  

Resta-me dizer ainda.

Alegrem-se os amigos mais proximos do Rui, porque no certo em breve vamos ter "mudas"  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

O 1º comentário tem que ir para a falta de jeito que o Julio tem para a Fotografia, consegue ser pior que eu  :Smile:   :KnSmileyVertSourire:  

Rui:
Quanto ao aquario, está excelente, ja vejo o aquario de maior dimensão e que era exclusivo de peixes com bastantes corais, vai-se tornar num reef de 3000 Litros ??? Se sim como vais lidar com os peixes que estão lá ? Quanto ás guerras quimicas, vais deixar continuar? Nao tens receio que tanto quimico na água possa no futuro provocar bastantes baixas no aquario (mesmo com um sistema desta dimensão), Já Li algures que a presença de quimicos na agua, nomeadamente de corais moles, inibe o crescimento dos restantes corais no aquario.

A montipora que trocamos? no meio de corais tao espectaculares nem a vejo... Lol

E essas mudas tem data definida???  :Smile:  Ver se se proporciona uma visita ao mini-oceanário (sim estou a colar-me) 

Abraços!  :Smile:

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns, Rui:

Tb gosto muito de peixes, mas é bem mais bonito vê-los no meio dos corais. Assim está muito melhor  :SbSourire19:  

O aquário evoluíu muito mesmo.  :SbOk3:  

Rui, uma última coisa: quanto tempo se leva por dia a olhar para um aquário desse tamanho? sobra algum tempo para ir trabalhar ? LOL  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Nelson Pena

:Smile: 
Rui antes de mais a conhecer ao vivo e sempre melhor do que conhecer estas fotos do fotografo  :Smile:  
queixa-se da velocidade e depois é isto...
alem de impressionante o corpo aquatico, gostei dos pormenores, apenas desgostei alguma falta de cuidado com as guerras quimicas entre os corais... essa teoria naturalista ... "e assim na natureza" tem de melhorar  :Smile:  fazes uns frags pos amigos  :Smile: 
o aquario de 4.5 m tem 1 longo caminho pela frente em termos dos corais.
o aquario de corais tem 1 saude irrepreensivel e crescimentos excelentes... tas com o aquario feito neste momento ... se queres manter esse aquario por muitos anos aconselho te tirar alguns corais que consideres menos bonitos e des lugar aqueles mais bonitos.
fica a admiracao por esse projecto excelente

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Isto sim é ter gosto por a aquariofilia marinha ,tenho acompanhado este aquario desde a altura do "corcodilo" ,e penso ser um dos aquarios com maior velocidade de crescimento de corais . 
Penso que se deve á sua expriencia neste hobby.
Conheço o Rui pessoalmente mas ainda não tive o prazer como tu Juca de o ver ao vivo ,espero um dia de o ver ,se o Rui me convidar é claro. :SbSourire2:  
Desejo as maior felicidades para o dono deste magnifico bocado de reef .
Os meus parabéns. :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Decidi voltar a este Forum e reabrir o meu topico após uma persistençia inabalável do Julio Macieira . Ele conseguiu convencer-me de que os acontecimentos que motivaram a minha saída foram erradicados deste Forum .Espero que assim tenha sido e o tempo o dirá. Tenho de quaquer forma o maior prazer em aqui estar neste convivio desde que ele seja por causa dos peixes. 
Como costumo dizer eu gosto de peixes e gosto das pessoas que gostam de peixes. Quando as pessoas gostam apenas de se servir dos peixes eu afasto-me.Quando as pessoas insultam ou caluniam sem saberem do que estaõ a falar eu reajo, porque conheço algumas das pessoas que trabalham neste meio e muitos são honestos, trabalhadores e tão honrados como qualquer um de nós.
Posto isto gostava que o Juca movesse as "miseráveis fotos :SbSourire2:  "que tirou na ultima visita e os comentários posteriores para este topico.
Cumprimentos a todos !
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## João M Monteiro

Bem vindo de volta, Rui !!

----------


## João M Monteiro

Já agora, Rui, uma perguntinha desde já, que embora tenha a ver com a montagem e não com a manutenção, me assaltou o espírito : fizeste alguma estrutura de suporte da RV no aquário de corais para a elevar até (quase) à superfície (tipo, PVC ou egg crate) ou é apenas rocha colocada e colada ? Neste último caso, tens alguma circulação específica atrás da mesma ?

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Fiz uma visita recente a casa do Rui e tenho algumas fotos "boas"!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:   Assim que resolver o problema na internet em casa colocarei para verem a evolução.

Posso dizer-Vos que de facto está a ficar um bocadinho cheio!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## José Manuel Malta

Olá :SbSourire:  
Muitos parabéns. :Pracima:  
Está mesmo com muito bom aspecto, ao nível dos melhores aquários que já vi (nacionais e internacionais), é necessária muita dedicação (muitas horas de trabalho árduo, aliadas ao saber-fazer e ainda a um grande investimento  :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  ).

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> fizeste alguma estrutura de suporte da RV no aquário de corais para a elevar até (quase) à superfície (tipo, PVC ou egg crate) ou é apenas rocha colocada e colada ? Neste último caso, tens alguma circulação específica atrás da mesma ?


Viva João
Não fiz qualquer tipo de estrutura , nem tenho qualquer circulação especifica atrás da rocha. Simplesmente, procurei fazer uma parede o mais canalizada possivel , com grutas através dela, e colei com epoxi em algumas zonas de contacto mais sensíveis. De qualquer forma, neste aquario tenho 29000 lt/ hora de circulação ( 12500 Tunze stream x2 + entrada de 4500 ). A circulação é elevada de tal forma que há sempre um pouco de suspensão no aquário. 




> ja vejo o aquario de maior dimensão e que era exclusivo de peixes com bastantes corais, vai-se tornar num reef de 3000 Litros ??? Se sim como vais lidar com os peixes que estão lá ? Quanto ás guerras quimicas, vais deixar continuar? Nao tens receio que tanto quimico na água possa no futuro provocar bastantes baixas no aquario (mesmo com um sistema desta dimensão), Já Li algures que a presença de quimicos na agua, nomeadamente de corais moles, inibe o crescimento dos restantes corais no aquario.


Viva Gil
O aquário grande nunca foi nem pretendeu ser exclusivo de peixes. Foi e será um aquário onde predominam os corais moles e peixes , mas também alguns corais duros que venham a ser tolerados pelos peixes. Os peixes anjo são uma familia que me fascina ,de modo que quis construir um aquário onde eles vivessem bem. Aproveito também para aprender mais sobre os seus hábitos alimentares. As mudas do aquario de duros servem para colonizar este. Já constatei por exemplo que os meus anjos não tocam nas Euphyllias mas todos os outros LPS carnudos ( Lobophyllias , Trachiphyllias etc )são bicados insistentemente. Nas montiporas não tocam.Curiosamente alguns dos anjos, nomeadamente o Pigoplyptes diacanthus e o H. cilliaris gostam da parte central dos Sarcophytons e Sinularias que os livros geralmente dizem ter mau gosto devido aos terpenos . Aliás os mais terroristas são o H. cilliaris e inesperadamente o Centropyge flavissimus.Este ultimo é o único que toca na A. efflorencens. Já a mudei após a visita do Juca e do Nelson para um plano superio , perto das luzes onde o Centropyge parece não gostar de ir.
O Xancthytis e o Oodonus niger não tocam em nada. O Forciper flavissimus e o Chelmon rostratus não tocam em nada.
Povoar um aquário de 450x80x80 cm não é fácil e demora tempo sobretudo quando queremos compatibilizar com alguns peixes especiais. Há que fazer algumas experiençias e ir aprendendo.
Quanto há guerra química devemos distinguir GQ á distançia e por contacto. A GQ á distançia é controlada ( espero eu , e sempre tive moles e duros a crescer bem ) pelo uso constante de carvãoi activado. A GQ por contacto resulta do contacto entre os corais duros geralmente de espécies diferente e é um problema que vou tendo e terei sempre. Alguns cortes aqui e ali vão minimizando os estragos.Mas como eu digo faz parte da evolução do aquário . è uma questão de tempo. Só não se tocam se não crescem .
A tua montipora verrucosa lá está mas tem sido controlada por uma montipora verde espetacular que a vence na guerra química.


Cump.
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Julio Macieira

Pronto.

Confesso.

A culpa é da maquina fotografica. Eu até percebo umas técnicas de fotografia. Mas...esqueci-me de limpar a objectiva. Vou trocar por uma com escovas limpa-vidros.

E eu a pensar que até ainda tinha favorecido a qualidade do "pantanal", afinal enganei-me.

Sem me querer desculpar  :KnSmileyVertSourire:   não fica fácil tirar fotos (principalmente a um iniciante como é o meu caso) a um aquario com a coluna de agua como a que tem o aquario do Rui. Pior ainda, quando ele pouco tempo antes andou com remexidas dentro do aquario e tinha tanta suspenção no aquario.

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Bem vindo para tras Rui sentimos muito tua falta e estava para perguntar ao Julio se alguma coisa tinha acontecido. Estou ansioso para ver as fotos de Diogo  :SbSourire2:  

Julio tem mesmo que ser a maquina...lol

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Roberto
Eu também senti a falta das "discussões " contigo , um dos mais brilhantes membros deste forum. Tu és daqules que , de facto, gostam de peixes!
Obrigado
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

> Sem me querer desculpar   não fica fácil tirar fotos (principalmente a um iniciante como é o meu caso) a um aquario com a coluna de agua como a que tem o aquario do Rui.


Desculpas Júlio, tens de continuar a tirar muitas fotos e a aperfeiçoar a tua técnica fotográfica, não basta mudar de máquina!!!

Ainda bem que regressaste Rui!!!

Agora gostava mesmo era de ver as fotos do Diogo!

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Rui peço desculpa por ser eu um dos causadores da discussão mas eu só coloquei o post "como imp" não tinha ideia que certos membros aproveitaram o meu post para fazer um guerra campal contra os logistas ,eu sou amigo de alguns logistas e nunca na minha vida discuti com um ,por preços ,eu conheço o Marco madeira da 1º casa onde ele trabalhou aqui nas Paivas ,ainda estava a aprender nos salgados com a mae de um logista meu amigo ,que te pode confirmar isto. :Admirado:  
Por isso eu estou dentro do assunto e devido a isto não regateio preço se achar caro simplesmente vou a outro lado.
Foi essa a minha intenção quando coloquei o tal post ,de parar as discussões mas saiu ao contrario.
E tenho acompanhado sempre o seu aquario pelo o outro FORUM e tenho gostado de ver porque também sou um apaixonado por Anjos "são lindos".
Por isso seja bemvindo de volta ao REEFFORUM. :SbOk3:  
Boa sorte para esse bocadinho de reef.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

"****" nisso Rogério. Eu conheço-te e sei que tu és bem intencionado e que também és dos que gostam de peixes. Vejo a qualidade dos teus posts e a forma como estás no hobby sempre pronto a ajudar os outros sem qualquer arrogançia nem vaidade. Isso são águas passadas. Vamos é levar o Hobby para a frente.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Rui ,obrigada por essas tuas palavras ,podes acreditar sinceramente que estou neste hobby de coração gosto de ter sempre uma palavra amiga para os membros deste FORUM porque quando eu precisei também me ajudaram mais uma vez agradeço-te.


Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Boas,




> O Xancthytis e o Oodonus niger não tocam em nada


Esta confesso que me surpreende..




> O Forciper flavissimus e o Chelmon rostratus não tocam em nada.


Isto são excelentes notícias, uma vez que tenciono ter estes dois no meu futuro aquário  - especialmente quanto ao Forcipiger, já que em relação ao Chelmon estava mais à vontade.




> Quanto há guerra química devemos distinguir GQ á distançia e por contacto. A GQ á distançia é controlada ( espero eu , e sempre tive moles e duros a crescer bem ) pelo uso constante de carvãoi activado.


Rui, 
quando dizes "constante", queres dizer isso mesmo, ou seja, tens sempre  carvão activado no sistema ? Na afirmativa, não vês nenhum inconveniente na respectiva utilização, designadamente na remoção de elementos vestigiários (trace)?

E, já agora, uma outra dúvida: qual a regularidade e volume das TPA´s que fazes no sistema ?

Um forte abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Uso sempre ! Penso que é desprezivel a remoção de oligoelementos. O carvão activado é muito mais eficaz a remover outras coisas como compostos organicos, metais pesados e medicamentos.
Infelizmente só mudei a água 3 vezes no meu sistema em 10 meses de existênçia :Whistle:  . Ele foi cheio com agua salinizada ( Cristal sea marine mix ) e 2 das mudanças ( uma de 5 % e outra de 10 % )foram com agua salinizada também com o mesmo sal e uma de 5 % com água natural . Mas reconheço que o sistema benefeciaria com TPA?s mais regulares sobretudo no que diz respeito à remoção de sedimentos.que se tendem a acumular na sump e na rocha do aquário grande apesar da grande circulação.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Elisabete

Boa tarde.
Gostei imenso do aquario que aqui apresentou.  Muitos parabens, e uma boa continuaçao.. Qualquer pessoa desejaria ter um aquario tao recheado para observar... Deve perder horas a olhar para todos os seres existentes nele. 
Eu tb desejaria construir um aquario marinho, não com as dimensoes que este tem, mas algo para o inicio.
Sou inesperiente neste ramo... apenas tenho um aquario tropical de agua doce à quase um ano.. e penso que apos alguns erros consegui manter a estabilidade, e passo muitas horas a observar o comportmento dos peixinhos... 

Mas, tinha uma pergunta, qual o melhor sisitema de filtragem para um aquario marinho...?
 Obrigad, e desculpem a mensagem tao grande. Eli

----------


## Elisabete

Ja encontrei a resposta. Bigada na mesma.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Estou ansioso para ver as fotos de Diogo





> Agora gostava mesmo era de ver as fotos do Diogo!


Não chorem mais!!! Aqui vão...  :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Aqua de corais:



...e em pormenor...















Agora comparem as próximas fotos: a primeira tirada pelo Rui há exactamente 1 mês!!! E a segunda minha há cerca de 1 semana atrás (estamos a falar de 1 mês e meio de crescimento)










E o aquário dos peixes:



Alguns pormenores...















Um par engraçado... e envergonhado!




Parabéns ao Rui.

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Diogo ,o foi da maquina ou foi do dono ,que belas fotos. :Palmas:  



Um abraço Rogério. :SbMain:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

:SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   :SbLangue23:   Uma maravilha Rui, parabens realmente um sistema excepcional  :KnTrinquer:  

No caso dos Centropyge como se dao entre si nesta enormidade de aquario ? Sera que estas planejando formar haréms ? Quem e o peixe dominante o Acanthurus lineatus ou Sohal ? Alimentas esponjas ao Pygoplites diacanthus ?


Excelentes fotos Diogo !

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Excelentes fotos Diogo. Obrigado!
Roberto , O Acanthurus lineatus é pequeno e está no aquário de coaris duros. Acho que era abusar colocá-lo no mesmo aquario que o A. sohal. Este ultimo está no grande. Poderemos dizer que cada um é o rei no seu aquário . O lineatus manda no aquario de duros e bate que se farta num hepatus que é quase o triplo dele, especialmente na hora de comer. Tolera os Zebrassomas flavencens e o A. oliveaceous porque são contemporaneos. O hepatus entrou depoise esteve escondido 2 meses de tal modo que eu pensava que tinha morrido. O sohal não precisa sequer de bater nos outros. Todos o respeitam desde o dia que entrou. Nunca o vi comer. Está gordo e continuamente a rapara as rochas. Não pretendo fazer casais dos Centropyge . Daõ-se bem e pretendo introduzir ainda um bicolor e um bispinosus. Os anjos mais beligerantes são o cilliaris juvenil , o imperador e o Pygopliptes. Raramente entre si , mas já tentei introduzir um E. xanthometopon que foi arrasado por eles. quaquer introdução agora de anjos grandes terá que ser com peixes maiores. Gostaria muito de colocar um E. xanthometopon ou um navarchus, um C. dubolay e um C. setemptrionalis.A ver vamos . Gostaria de completar ainda com um par de Zanclus. Mas só farei estas introduções daqui a 2 a 3 meses. Agora quero cobrir algumas zonas do aquario grande de mudas se alguns SPS , Xénia branca e Pachyclavularia verde flurescente tapetizante.
O Pygopliptes está comigo há quase 2 anos ( esteve num aquario da loja) . Come tudo até flocos. Mas de vez em quando dou Angel food formula da SFBB que contém esponjas.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Santos

Eu sei que é feio e que "a minha religião não permite"... mas tou cheio de inveja  :JmdFou:   :JmdFou:   :JmdFou:  !!!! Obviamente, da boa!!!

Parabéns Rui. Está fantástico.  :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:   :SbOk2:  

Abraço.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas fotos...



Uma belíssima Goniopora vermelha que habita a Lagoa...



...e uma Alveopora também na Lagoa.

E mais uma foto do aquário dos peixes onde se pode ver bem a diversidade de espécies que coexistem!



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Eis algumas novidades, umas boas outras más , que sucederam nestas ultimas 2 semanas:

- Os nudibranquios comedoresde Montipora apareceram no meu aquário. Estranhamente apareceram na minha montipora mais antiga e a mais bonita. A capricornis roxa. Em 5 dias ela perdeu a cor em mais de 40 % da sua área. Removia-a do local e acabei por fazer o tal tratamento experimental com o pranzinquantel nunca antes usado. Dei um banho de uma hora . A montipora tolerou perfeitamente o tratamento e vi muitos Nudis mortos . Estou em fasede avaliação a ver se o tratamento erradicou ou não todos os nudis desta montipora. fragmentei os bocados lesionados e titrei 2 frags são para colocá-los no aquário de duros na parede oposta à que ela estava inicialmente. A colonia mãe tratada coloquei-a no aquario grande de peixes onde posso avaliá-la  eretirá-la mais facilmente. Entretanto estou vigilante à espera que os nudis surjam noutra Montipora. Introduzi uma P. hexataenia( six line wrasse) no aquário de duros e um Haliocheres crysus (yellow coris) no aquário grande. Em breve vou introduzir mais um em cada. A vida é mesmo assim e temos que encarar isto com calma e procurar aprender com estes revezes e tentar que daqui surjam experiençias uteis para o futuro.

A minha anemona E. quadricolor verde ( das fotos ) lá se dividiu como ameçava há algum tempo. Os palhaços frenatus estão confusos e vão saltando de uma para a outra . En fim arranjaram uma 2ª casa de fim de semana.

Introduzi 4 Anthis M. tuka no aquário de duros e ficam um espetaculo mesmo neste pequeno cardume de 4. Adoro Anthias!

A minha Heliofungia rosa também morreu. Defenitivamente desisto de ter Heliofungias. É o único coral, dos que tentei, que não consigo manter no meu aquário, nem mesmo na lagoa. Desisto. 
Em contrapartida as Gonioporas e as Alveoporas estão cada vez mais bonitas e a cresceram.

Descobri que, que de facto, os Hepatus quando crescem não são Reefsafe. O hepatus que está no aquário de duros decidiu chatear uma das Trachyphilias e a Cynarina. Tive que mudá-las para a lagoa. Já vão sendo frequentes os relatos de estes peixes não serem reefsafe especialmente quando maiores. Andava intrigado de ver a minha Trachyphilia verde e vermelha fechada há dois dias( os corais pedem sempre a nossa ajuda e dizem que algo não está bem ) e ontem á noite vi o **** a dar-lhe uma valentes bicadas. Agora para o apanhar é que vão ser elas.

O aquário grande está cada vez mais Reef com os Sps a  começar a crescer e a ganhar cor. O João Ribeiro tem razão - há mais luz!Passei de 8 T5 de 80 W para 12 T5de 80 W mais 6 T5 de 39 W . A distribuição de luz é melhor e os 4 projectores de 150 W HQI complementam perfeitamente e dão aquele efeito que eu gosto.


As 3 Pocilloporas que eram verdes no aquario de duros desde que coloquei mais 2T5 de 80 W atrás ( uma actinica e uma 6500 ) mudaram as cores  de verde para amarelo intenso, amarelo limão e rosa com polipos verdes. Estão de facto fantásticas.

Enfim, tanta coisa em tão pouco tempo. Isto é que torna este hobby fantástico e aliciante.
Seguem as fotos dentro de momentospara documentar estas alterações.

Cuprimentos
Rui Ferreira de Almeida

----------


## Julio Macieira

Rui, bem vindo ao Clube T5  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Juca no meu clube de corais duros ainda jogam mais os jogadores HQI. São 500 W deles. Logo de inicio o aquario grande funcionou 4 meses só com 12 T5 de 80 W tal como programado , mas eu não gostava do efeito e por isso juntei 4 projectores de 150 W para dar aquele look solar.Mas na parte central tinha pouca luz (e eu queria ter SPS precisamente nessa zona )e nos extremos também logo coloquei mais um foco de HQI central que não gostei porque as plataformas estravam muito perto da luz e o feixe concentrado queimava-me as montiporas.Por isso decidi colocar 6 T5 de 39 W no centro e chegar as de 80 W mais para os topos. Agora sim ,estou satisfeito com a distribuição e com o efeito. Eu não gosto do clube restrito das T5; é muito "artificial" especialmente para quem faz mergulho :Coradoeolhos:  . Gosto é da complementaridade entre T5 e HQI.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Os nudibranquios comedoresde Montipora apareceram no meu aquário. Estranhamente apareceram na minha montipora mais antiga e a mais bonita. A capricornis roxa. Em 5 dias ela perdeu a cor em mais de 40 % da sua área. Removia-a do local e acabei por fazer o tal tratamento experimental com o pranzinquantel nunca antes usado. Dei um banho de uma hora .


Que pena, a Montipora Cap. roxa estava mesmo espectacular  :Icon Cry:  
Espero que as mudas sobrevivem.




> Descobri que, que de facto, os Hepatus quando crescem não são Reefsafe.


Sim e verdade...estava falando com um membro de RC ontem que tinha um Hepatus a 8 anos e de repente comecou a comer suas Tridacnas...ha muitos casos como este. A sua dieta muda ao se tornarem adultos se tornem mais carnívoros.

----------


## Julio Macieira

Aos poucos e poucos tu convertes-te Rui

Continua. Estás a ir pelo bom caminho  :KnSourire28:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá Rui,

Fico com muita pena por saber que tiveste que fazer tu o teste. Colocas-te algum coral novo no aqua? Tens alguma suspeita do que possa ter acontecido?

Boa sorte com as mudas e toma atenção, principalmente quando as luzes estiverem apagadas, pois é nessa altura que eles se tornam mais activos. 

Eu finalmente posso dizer que me livrei deles. Sei que à custa de pelo menos duas montiporas...

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Poderás colocar resultados depois dos testes Rui?
Tipo aqueles que era suposto nós colectarmos? Tempo de banhos, concentrações, tempos de morte, etc.

Eu ainda tentei e separei meia dúzia deles só que quando cheguei com o pranzinquantel a casa já tinham morrido dentro do copo de plástico.

Não sei se já posso dizer que desapareceram pois de vez em quando ainda vejo um ou outro no vidro. Agora a unica muda de montipora que tenho (que tive que fragmentar o fragmento  :SbEnerve3:  ) ainda se aguenta e não vejo nenhum à volta nem sequer ovos.

Tirei à pouco tempo a digitata verde cheia de ovos.

Boa sorte.

Abraços,

RMG

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Juca, para lá com essa obsessão com as T5 ou ainda parece que tens que tar sempre a justificar a tua escolha pessoal e que não chega tu acreditares nela, precisas que os outros te sigam  :JmdALEnvers:  .
Eu acredito que as T5 são fabulosas para fazer crescer corais com boas cores.
 Também acredito que as HQI são fabulosas para fazer crescer corais com cores.
Já vi aquários espetaculares só com T5. também já vi aquários espetaculares só com HQI.
O que gosto mais nas T5 é a capacidade de distribuição de luz mais uniforme. 
O que gosto mais nas HQI é o aspecto natural, mais "solar" que wemprestam ao aquário.
O que gosto menos nas T5 é o aspecto artificial e "parado" da luz produzida.
O que gosto menos nas HQI é o calor produzido e a má distribuição de luz ( muito focada).
*Por isso gosto da combinação das 2*. 
A primeira vez que usei apenas T5 num aquário de água salgada já foi há 3 anos numa montagem que fiz .Por isso não me converti recentemente. Tu é que te converteste recentemente e por isso estás tão entusiamado. Ainda bem :SbSourire2:  

Diogo , de facto não sei qual foi o coral que transportou estes nudis. Recentemente não coloquei nenhuma montipora no aquário de duros. mas podem ter estado em numero muito baixo e de repente encontarram condições mais favoráveis para se multiplicarem . Cheira-me que vieram num frag. de montipora digitata vermelha que morreu no inicio , e nessa altura eu não dei importançia, até porque essa montipora voltou a "rebentar" e está a crescer bem. É de facto curioso.Não perdi ainda a esperança de recuperar a colonia mãe grande. Vamos a ver . Parece-me hoje que está a ganhar o roxo mais intenso. Mas pode ser que seja apenas a minha boa vontade de ver melhorias.

Rui Gaspar
Eu estou a registrar os tratamentos porque me interessa mais tarde fazer um artigo sobre este tratamento se resultar. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Algumas fotos tiradas por mim. Desculpem mas ando a treinar.

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Esse treino está a dar resultado...as fotografias estão francamente boas !

E as Tuka são...simplesmente magníficas.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui

Esse aquario continua brutal  :Wink: 
Quanto aos azares acontecem a todos, de qualquer maneira nao quarentenas os corais ? De qualquer forma e agora com a banana wrasse no aquario acho que terás excelentes hipoteses de te ver livre desse problema.
Quanto as sixline, tenho lido que nao lhes tocam.

Quanto as Heliofungias, na tua opiniao qual a explicaçao para as suas mortes ? em que condiçoes de Luz/corrente as mantinhas? Alimentavas o coral ?

A Mudança de cor nas Pocilloporas demorou mais ou menos qto tempo ?

Em relaçao as Anthias, e desculpa a ignorancia, nao tens dificuldades nalgumas espécies em relaçao á alimentaçao ?

P.S - Ainda nao desisti de vêr esse aquario ao vivo  :Smile:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Confesso que não quarenteno os corais a não ser na loja, mas nudis das montiporas não são nada fáceis de detectar quando em pequeno numero.

As heliofungias morrem por brown jelly infection aguda( o factor desencadeador é que desconheço). Estão na lagoa. Corrente fraca a moderada, luz média ( foco de HQI 150 w para uma altura de coluna de água de 40 cm ; o foco está a 40 cm da água ). Alimentação "Target" com krill e naõ "target" com cyclopeeze phytoplancton zooplancton, ovos de ostra ( por causa das goniopras e alveoporas ).
A mudança de cor ocorreu em 15 dias.
As Anthias deviam ser alimentadas 3x por dia. Geralmente sou dou uma ou duas , mas o aquario tem muita suspensão proveniente do refugio.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Washington

Me tira uma dúvida a espessura do vidro (10+10+3)=23cm, é um sanduiche de vidros? entre eles é colocado algum material, (ex: película ou plástico)?
E ainda fica mais barato do que um único vidro ou é porque não existe vidro de 23cm. Desculpe pela avalanche de perguntas.
um abraço.

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Boas,

Então Rui, há novidades do tratamento? sempre resultou?




> Introduzi uma P. hexataenia( six line wrasse) no aquário de duros e um Haliocheres crysus (yellow coris) no aquário grande.


E os peixes? 

Abraços,

R(\/)G

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Rui
Olha a Montipora capricornis roxa que estava cheia deles não tem nenhum ( ainda verifiquei ontem ) e está quase com a cor original e recomeçõu a crescer. As 2 mudas também. Não vi ,por enquanto mais nenhuma afectada. Mas se me perguntares ...eles estão por lá . O numero é que deve ser reduzido para causar estragos visiveis. Espero que os peixes os mantenham controlados. O tratamento não afecta os corais. Se mata odos os nudis também não posso afirmar , mas que mata muitos mata. O problema é que não me apetece retirar as montiporas todas e tratar cá fora. Estou vigilante. 
Entretanto, apareceram uns caracois piramidais a chatear as tridacnas mas lá os removi.
A maior novidade é que coloquei um Zanclus lindo que está a comer . Vamos ver se se aguenta.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

> A maior novidade é que coloquei um Zanclus lindo que está a comer . Vamos ver se se aguenta.


Boas Rui,

Esta é uma excelente novidade. É um peixe absolutamente fascinante !
Obrigatório no meu futuro aquário.

Tens alguma fotografia ?

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

> Viva Rui
> Olha a Montipora capricornis roxa que estava cheia deles não tem nenhum ( ainda verifiquei ontem ) e está quase com a cor original e recomeçõu a crescer. As 2 mudas também. Não vi ,por enquanto mais nenhuma afectada. Mas se me perguntares ...eles estão por lá . O numero é que deve ser reduzido para causar estragos visiveis. Espero que os peixes os mantenham controlados. O tratamento não afecta os corais. Se mata odos os nudis também não posso afirmar , mas que mata muitos mata. O problema é que não me apetece retirar as montiporas todas e tratar cá fora. Estou vigilante. 
> Entretanto, apareceram uns caracois piramidais a chatear as tridacnas mas lá os removi.
> A maior novidade é que coloquei um Zanclus lindo que está a comer . Vamos ver se se aguenta.
> Cump.
> Rui


Boas,

Realmente se alguém tem condições para manter esse peixe és mesmo tu. É lindo o ****. Para quando uma fotos?

Entretanto duas perguntas, embora não saiba se este é o melhor sítio para as colocar:

1º Qual é o tratamento que estás a aplicar? Concentrações, tempo de banho, etc ...
2º Li o teu artigo sobre Quarentena e depois de todos os azares que tenho tido vou montar a par com o novo aquário um aquário de quarentena com 50/60 litros. Embora a quarentena para os peixes não seja nada de especial tenho duas dúvidas. Já que durante a quarentena convém que se façam TPA de 2 em 2 dias é necessário escumador? Que iluminação colocar para poder fazer quarentena a corais duros? é que T8 para aguentar o coral 4 a 6 semanas parece-me claramente pouco e para optar por T5 ou HQI lá se vai a máxima do baixo custo destes sistemas.

Abraços e muito boa sorte para esse peixe. Não sei se já tinha dito, mas ... e fotos do bicho?

R(\/)G

----------


## Miguel Serôdio

Parabens pelo o teu belo aquario e continua assim. Esse aquario e o aquario exemplar de um marinho. O AQUARIO PERFEITO!!! :EEK!:   :SbOk3:

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Boas Rui,
Para quando fotos desse Zanclus ? Para mim a peça que faltava nesse sonho!

Um Abraço roido de inveja, Miguel

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Umas fotos para actualização

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

mais umas....

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

e por fim...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A Montipora capricornis roxa ressuscitada e a crescer !
O Zanclus a levar porrada , com pontos negros ( turbelarios que geralmente dão nos Zebrassomas ) mas atrevido e a petiscar. vamos ver se se aguenta.
O aquário de 450 cm a ficar cheio de corais, especialmente montiporas, acroporas e Euphyllias. Os peixes não lhes tocam.
Espero que gostem!
Quem advinha o que não está bem no aquário grande ?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Quem advinha o que não está bem no aquário grande ?


Vou dar o meu palpite....as Xénias?

Tens aí uns corais de sonho! Fico ansioso por voltar a fazer-te uma visita e apreciar esses 4,50m com corais duros  :SbSourire24:  

Um abraço,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nao ha palavras Rui, tua colecção de peixes e corais e mesmo impressionante !!! Tenho uma Montipora Cap com polipos roxos espero que fique belo como a tua  :SbOk2: 




> Quem advinha o que não está bem no aquário grande ?


Nao sei se te referes a peixe ou coral mas vou advinhar a Trachyphilia vermelha ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Desculpem, mas existem fotos também do aquario de duros e da lagoa também. Não existem LPS no aquario grande exc epto Euphyllias e um favites. Os anjo não perdoam os outros LPS. As trachyphillias estão na lagoa porque o Hepatus não as largava no aquario de Duros. O que eu me refiro no aquario grande tem a ver com a rocha viva e podem ver nas primeiras 4 fotos
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Rui

Belas fotos e corais... na proxima visita a Lisboa vou cobrar o convite que me fizeste para ir conhecer o (os) teu aquário.
A rocha está com algas ou só não tem alga coralina?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

É isso Pedro, tem uma alga filamentosa vermelha chata que agarra os detritos . Tem também alga coralina mas esta por baixo. Tem sido uma luta intensa contra esta alga ainda para mais porque só o Sohal é que me ajuda a sério ( este peixe não toca em comida ; passa a vida a comer esta alga e claro os pequenos crustaceos que nela se abrigam). Tenho que arranjar uma Aplysias e 2 Dolabellas para acabar com elas. Bem , acabar não reduzi-las.Estou a aumentar um pouco o pH e a alcalinidade também e a coralina está a voltar em força para competir com elas.
Corais SPS sem peixes é fácil !
Corais Lps e moles com peixes é fácil !
O que não é nada fácil é coaris SPS com muitos peixes e daqueles que se devem alimentar 3 vezes por dia. Eu dou muita comida aos peixes e sou preguiçoso para fazer TPA,s . O meu aquario precisaria de 5% de TPA semanal, e eu num ano fiz 3 mudas de água. Mas os corais crescem lindamente. É preciso é ter muitos para competirem com as algas para os nutrientes :SbSourire2:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Carlos Gião

Em primeiro lugar muitos parabéns pelo projecto,as imagens são mesmo incentivadoras.Desejo-lhe a força necessária e empenho que um projecto destes obriga,como ficou demonstrado pela sua exposição .
 Eu tenho um projecto com 4/5 anos que inclui 2 aquários (254x90x90),mais as respectivas sumps,mais alguns aquários de apoio na zona técnica.Só cheguei a montar um Reef num deles, porque foram cometidos erros básicos na montagem(mesmo a altura...Torna a manutenção problemática) Agora tenho algum apoio e penso concluir.Pensei montar o outro aquário com peixes de maior dimensão e onde poucas espécies de corais se sentem confortáveis.Gostava de saber a sua opinião,quanto a vantagens e desvantagens de ligar os 2 dado que o posso fazer pelas sumps.
Cumprimentos a todo o Forum
Carlos Gião

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Carlos
Olha ,aqui tratamo-nos todos por tu , por isso vou fazê-lo a não ser que te sintas desconfortável com isso.
As vantagens são sobretudo economicas para não duplicar material. Em regra é mais barato ter um grande do que dois médios ...de tudo. 
As desvantagens são a sobrecarga de nutrientes que os peixes trazem ao sistema. Nessse caso, aconselho um escumador sobredimensionado , uma circulação acima de 4o x o volume de água, sem espaços mortos , TPA's regulares ( no meu caso é mais como o frei Tomás - faz o que ele diz mas não faças o que ele faz ) e um refugio com Chaetomorpha.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Viva Rui,

Os aquários estão fantásticos!!! Recebeste a minha MP com a solução para combater o excesso de sedimentos em suspensão?

Conheço bem essas algas que falas e posso-te dizer que uma forma muito eficiente de acabar de vez com elas é uma boa (e numerosa) equipa de ermitas de patas verdes. Coloca primeiro poucos para confirmares que passam a vida em cima da rocha a alimentar-se dessas algas.

A Millepora está muito bonita, será daqueles corais que cresce tão rápido quanto as Montiporas?!

Tens de retirar o P. hepatus, que tal uma pescaria???

Ainda bem que a Montipora rocha está a recuperar, quero uma muda!!! Conseguiste eliminar de vez os nudibrânquios?

Abraço,
Ricardo Rodrigues

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Ricardo
Recebi, e vou decididamente usar a filtração mecãnica com os filter bags de 50 e 100 micra. Encomendei à TMC. Já vi que o Roberto usa aquele que me enviaste. Estou farto dos detritos em suspensão e sedimentos mesmo com a corrente brutal que tenho.
A Milepora cresce muito rapidamente e tem uma arquitetura espetacula. Até gosto da cor porque é um castanho dourado. Não percebo prque é que o pessoal não "pega" nelas. Quem já mergulhou no mar vermelho sabe o esp´táculo que elas proporcionam , parecendo esculturas submersas.
As algas vermelhas têm os seus dias contados :SbRequin2:   :SbRequin2:  
Deixa lá estar o Hepatus que voltou a ser um rapaz bem comportado ( claro que já lá não tem as Trachyphilias :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  
Quando aos irritantes nudis , não vi mais nenhuma Montipora afectada mas se calhar "eles andem aí". 

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Rui e porque não experimentares uma pré sump cheiinha de aptasias.
Anthony Calfo refere este tipo de sistemas como uma das melhores filtragens mecanicas / Biológicas que se pode ter.

Esses filter bags basicamente fazem o quê? Não sobem os nitratos etc. ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gil, para ter um filtro eficaz de Aiptasias para o meu aquário só se fosse um tabuleiro de 3 metros por 80 cm cheio delas. Isso é uma visão romantica das Aiptasias. :SbSourire:  
Os filtros mecanicos de saco retêm as particulas em suspensão `
à saída antes da queda para a sump. Têm a vantagem de ser facilmente romvidos e passados por água diariamente numa operação que leva apenas 5 minutos.Quaquer filtro mecânico que seja limpo frequentemente ( 3 x por semana , não se transforma em filtro biologico e logo não produz nitratos.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Esses filter bags basicamente fazem o quê?


Como o Rui disse muito bem deixa a agua limpa como cristal ! :SbSourire2:  
O problema e que pode-se facilmente se tornar um filtro biologico e NADA escapa...pode reduzir drasticamente plankton.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas se quando alimento com zooplancton desligo o escumador 3a 4 horas também posso retirar os sacos durante esse período. De qualquer forma não acredito que o Plancton produzido no aquário dure muito tempo na coluna de água com o escumador ligado.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> De qualquer forma não acredito que o Plancton produzido no aquário dure muito tempo na coluna de água com o escumador ligado.
> Cump.
> Rui



LOL  :KnSourire28:  

Meus sentimentos exactos especialmente um potente. Eu limpo meu filter sock semanalmente na maquina de lavar a primeira vez com lixivia e a segunda vez com apenas agua. Evidentemente nao uso sabao !!! Ademais tambem antes de lavar remove todos os pods bristle worms e snails que estao la...lol

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Andava eu a procura de um produto quanto me apareceu este pre-filtro...
será que é a mesma coisa que o Roberto usa? http://www.meerwasser-aquaristik.de/...roducts_id=912
Se for é um sitio onde se pode comprar  :SbSourire:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

ola
Possas Pedro 62 euros por um saco, deve fazer mesmo efeito que uma meia de vidro de mulher nao? :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:   :KnSourire28:  .
abraços

----------


## Luis Delgado

Grande Rui! Parabéns pelo teu aquário. Parece que estamos dentro do oceano!

Agora é que era giro ver-te novamente dentro do aqua como no início. Mas desta vez, já não precisavas do crocodilo... pois iria mesmo parecer que estarias no fundo do mar.  :Palmas:  

O problema é que com tantos corais já não deves caber LOL  :Coradoeolhos:  

grande abraço  :SbOk3:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Então sempre vais avançar com os filter bags! Depois conta-nos o resultado. Já pensei em colocar uns mas lavar todos os dias é algo que me chateia!




> Agora é que era giro ver-te novamente dentro do aqua como no início. Mas desta vez, já não precisavas do crocodilo... pois iria mesmo parecer que estarias no fundo do mar.


Quem esteve dentro do aqua com o crocodilo foi o Domingos Leitão e não o Rui!!!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Quem esteve dentro do aqua com o crocodilo foi o Domingos Leitão e não o Rui!!!
> 
> Diogo


Desculpa, Rui, mas como já vai há algum tempo, já não me lembrava...  :yb665:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Boas
> 
> Andava eu a procura de um produto quanto me apareceu este pre-filtro...
> será que é a mesma coisa que o Roberto usa? http://www.meerwasser-aquaristik.de/...roducts_id=912
> Se for é um sitio onde se pode comprar


Sim e similar a diferenca e o preco !!! Eu pago o maximo $10.00 Dollares convertido para Euros deve ser mais barato  :tutasla:  




> Já pensei em colocar uns mas lavar todos os dias é algo que me chateia!


Embora muitos lavem 2 a tres vezes por semana eu acho exagero, eu lavo semanalmente e ate agora nao tenho registrado nitratos quase a 2 anos.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Embora muitos lavem 2 a tres vezes por semana eu acho exagero, eu lavo semanalmente e ate agora nao tenho registrado nitratos quase a 2 anos.


É bom saber! :SbOk5:   :SbOk5:  
Assim posso juntar isso à minha ronda semanal feita aos Domingos!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Diogo, fala com o Rui porque ele já conseguiu arranjar os tais sacos para os sedimentos. Confessa lá que tu é que gostavas de ter estado com aquele crocodilo no aquário de 4,5m?????? LOL

Abraço

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Diogo, fala com o Rui porque ele já conseguiu arranjar os tais sacos para os sedimentos.


Obrigado - já falei!!! Já agora fica a informação - o homem faz anos hoje!!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Queria mostrar-vos a minha ultima paixão - um E. navarchus majestoso- e algumas novidades.
Reparem no Holocanthus cilliaris juvenil a limpar o E. navarchus . É um previlégio ter podido observar este comportamento em aquário.
Vejam a lagoa cheia de LPS ( tive que os passar para lá por causa de um hepatus ,mas estão muito melhor ,porque é mais fácil alimentá-las. Observem as Alveoporas e Gonioporas que estão a crescer muito bem.


























[Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mais umas:













Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Pedro Pereira

... Espectacular... :yb620:   :SbBravo: 

Pelo que vejo esse aquário apresenta um pequeno defeito  :Coradoeolhos:  ... e deverá crescer brevemente  :SbSourire2:  para felicidade de muitos de nós..

Parabéns,

----------


## Adolfo Pereira

:SbSourire2:  o aquario esta muito bonito, adorei.
Parabens :Palmas:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Rui as gonioporas/alveoporas estao espectaculares ! O que as estas alimentando ? Ha quanto tempo as tens ? Qual e o tamanho do Sohal ? Os peixes estao de lindo aspecto ! O Navarchus como se da com o Imperator ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Roberto
Tenho as gonioporas e alveoporas há 2 meses e meio. Alimento com cyclopeeze, ovos de ostra e "suco de plancton".
O sohal tem cerca de 14 cm. Todos os peixes respeitam o navarchus. Ele é muito grande.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Hoje tive oportunidade de voltar a visitar o aquário do Rui... e desde Janeiro, posso dizer-Vos que a evolução é espantosa!!!

Aqui ficam os registos:

A lagoa...



e alguns dos seus habitantes...

















O aquário de recife..



e alguns dos habitantes...



























E o aquário dos peixes... que é agora um grande aquário de recife:

Onde está por exemplo esta magnifica montipora...







A alimentação... são muitos, mas muitos peixes...



Aqui ficam fotos de alguns...























Espero que tenham gostado!  

Abraço, 
Diogo

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Este aquário é outra coisa ao vivo, felizmente já o visitei e tirei umas fotos que vou partilhar convosco.
SPS





LPS





Peixes





O Diogo já colocou do resto.

Parabéns Rui.  :SbOk3:

----------


## Gustavo Figueiredo

> Olá
> 
> Este aquário é outra coisa ao vivo, felizmente já o visitei e tirei umas fotos que vou partilhar convosco.


È só gente com sorte...
É uma pequena maravilha da natureza... :yb677:  
Gustavo

----------


## Pedro Gomes

É caso para dizer:  aaahhhhhhhhh!


Abraço,
Pedro

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá Rui,

Lembrei-me to teu Zanclus ? Que é feito dele ? Espero que não sejam más notícias...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva João
O Zanclus morreu passado um mês. Os outros peixes são muito competitivos para o Zanclus se ambientar e comer o suficiente. Tenho pena mas dificilmente voltarei a introduzir um Zanclus, a não ser que "apanhasse " um grande, provindo de outro aquário.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,
Tristes notícias, mas a tarefa não era nada fácil.

----------


## Miguel Gonçalves

Boas Rui,
Realmente é uma pena se nem tu com um sistema dessa dimensão não consegues manter um Zanclus fica aqui a lição para todos os que ainda insistem em manter determinados peixes em sistemas muito mais pequenos.
 Noutros foruns em que participo tenho falado acerca desde peixe que sempre me fascinou e embora la fora, falem muito positivamente acerca dele e que o grande problema dele é o transporte, "viaja mal" dizem eles...sempre achei que era algo mais que o transporte e a alimentação. Na natureza existem seres que muito dificilmente se dão em cativeiro e acho que o Zanclus é um deles.
 Parabens pelo aqua,adorava um dia poder ve-lo ao vivo.

Um abraço, Miguel Gonçalves

----------


## João M Monteiro

Miguel, 

Tens razão em parte do que dizes (quanto ao Zanclus), mas acho que o maior problema para o Rui o manter no sistema foi identificado por ele: enorme competição alimentar com os outros peixes, em que o Zanclus, pelas suas características, está em grande desvantagem.
É um peixe muito chato para comer, especialmente se tiver que "lutar" pela comida disponível.

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Miguel

A pouco tempo vi o Zanclus enorme já com 2 anos de aquário.
Diga-se que o aquário não era nada pequeno, só tinha 12 metros. 
Dentro dele viviam ainda 16 Zebrassomas flav., 2 Rhinecanthus aculeatus, 1 Odonus niger, 2 ou 3 Nasos, Hepatus... enfim era uma alegria

Foto de outro peixe com um pouco do Zanclus, este peixe era uma bacalhau!!!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Realmente é uma pena o Zanclus, Rui.

É dos meus peixes favoritos e estava capaz de arriscar colocar um no meu futuro aquário.

Sendo assim, vou optar por outro!

----------


## Luis Delgado

> Diga-se que o aquário não era nada pequeno, só tinha 12 metros.


Onde fica esse restaurante? Pelo menos parece ser...

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá Luís

Fica um pouco longe, Nürnberg.

Rui, desculpa o off-topic

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Estás à vontade Pedro. Reparem que eu acho que até o Zanclus não é dos peixes mais dificeis. O problema é a entrada no meu aquário. Seja um Zanclus ou outros peixe qulquer do tipo anjo ou cirurgião. A comptetição e a territorialidade é tão grande que , a não ser ,que seja um peixe muito forte rápido e dominante, é dificil conseguir comer e está sempre a ser afastado pelos outros. Deveria ter sido dos primeiros peixes a ser introduzidos.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Desculpem o Offtopic:

O Paulo Serrano tinha 3 zanclus  :Whistle:   no aquário dele, alguem sabe se se aguentaram ?


Rui: Gostaria de deixar a seguinte questão e que vi tambem abordada num artigo no Tropical Fish Hobbyist:
- Dos peixes rotulados como sendo "não reef-safes", pela tua experiencia (Peixes que possuis no aquario ou que já tiveste)  até ao momento, quais é que consideras que de facto não podem ser mantidos com corais/outros invertebrados, e os que tinham o rotulo de "nao reef safe" mas afinal não o são.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Rui,
muito bom o teu sistema, super completo,  :tutasla:  .....esses 4,5m são cada vês mais de reef do que FO!  :SbOk3:  




> Rui: Gostaria de deixar a seguinte questão e que vi tambem abordada num artigo no Tropical Fish Hobbyist:
> - Dos peixes rotulados como sendo "não reef-safes", pela tua experiencia (Peixes que possuis no aquario ou que já tiveste)  até ao momento, quais é que consideras que de facto não podem ser mantidos com corais/outros invertebrados, e os que tinham o rotulo de "nao reef safe" mas afinal não o são.


Olá Gil,
esse é um tema que me agrada ver debatido, principalmente pela paixão que tenho pela família dos peixes Anjos!

Há um tópico muito interessante, que até foi aberto pelo Rui, e que até gostava de o ver mais desenvolvido, que está dentro do assunto:Mitos sobre peixes!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

No meu aquário posso dizer quais saõ os piores numa ordem decrescente:
Centropyge flavissimus ( pica em tudo ,embora sem provocar grandes estragos )
Holocanthus ciliaris
Pygopliptes diacanthus(prefere Sarcophytons)
Pomacanthus imperador( prefere zoantideos )
E. navarchus dá algumas bicadas muito esporadicas.
mais nenhum peixe toca em corais.

Atenção ! Não tentem manter LPS carnudos do tipo Trachyphylias, Lobophylias, Scolymias etc com peixes anjo.Não duram 2 dias.
Os meus LPS estão praticamente todos na lagoa por causa do Hepatus presente no aquario de SPS.
No meu aquario grande existem muitos corais e as agrssões são, por isso, muito distribuidas e sem significado. Quando um peixe " embirra" com um coral não há nada a fazer senão retirá-lo pelo menos durante uns tempos. .
Há que alimentar os peixes elo menos duas vezes por dia em quantidade e variedade.Logo temos que ter um escumador excelente e sobredimensionado bem como uma filtração mecânica ( sacos )e circulação forte  para diminuir a sedimentação.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vasco Santos

Boas a todos!

Antes demais muitos parabens pelo sistema Rui, eu muito sinceramente até evito de ver as fotos do teu sistema porque faz-me mal  :SbSmileyBisous: .

A pergunta que eu te queria fazer é se tens algum Chelmon Rostratus ou um Forcipiger, isto porque gostava de futuramente colocar um no meu sistema!

PS: O meu irmão (Ricardo Santos) ainda não teve coragem de te pedir mas nôs gostavamos de visitar esse teu "pequeno mundo privado" se possivel!!

 :tutasla:  

Cmps
Vasco Santos

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Vasco 
Tenho um Forciper flavissimus  há 8 meses e tive um Chelmon rostratus durante 4 meses até que um dia desapareceu. Gosto muito de ambos e nunca os vi tocarem em corais.
Quanto às visitas é complicado porque são muitos os pedidos e como decerto compreenderás é dificil aceder a todos por motivos familiares.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá Rui

Claro que compreendo deve ser bastante complicado para ti, principalmente com um sistema tão grande e bonito como esse!

Na boa  :SbOk:  

Cumps
Vasco Santos

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Mais umas fotos actualizadas ....

----------


## Luis Delgado

Parabéns Rui por esse sonho colorido.

Deve ser impressão minha mas quase que ficaria com a ideia que tens peixes a mais se não te conhecesse... Ou os peixes juntaram-se todos para ficarem na fotografia?

Isto é que é uma coisa para criar inveja  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  GRRrrrr....  :SbSourire:  

E parabéns ao fotógrafo, também  :SbOk2:

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Realmente suberbo!!! :yb677:   :yb677:  
Cores divinais!!

Off-topic (mais uma vez :Admirado:  ):

Duarte, que maquina utilizaste?

Atentamente,

----------


## Duarte Conceição

Ois Tiago.

EOS 300 D + 18-55

Cumps
DC

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> EOS 300 D + 18-55


Faz milagres...!!!! :SbSourire2:   :SbSourire2:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Tenho que treinar mais com a minha Nikon para me poder "aproximar" dessas fotos!! :yb665:

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Duarte tas ficar artista de fotos tb,por isso nao vais minha casa.... so tiras fotos a aquarios como deve ser nao  :yb624:   :yb624:   so pena primeira foto o vidro estar sujo :Coradoeolhos:  .

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas,

Primeiro que tudo, belas fotos Duarte!

E o fundo desse "FO", está cada vez mais povoado de corais...aqui está uma prova de como é dificil resistir-lhes.




> ...so pena primeira foto o vidro estar sujo


Sujo? onde??? 
Quem dera a muitos ter muita dessa sujidade nos vidros!  :yb665:

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Rui,

Maravilhoso seu trabalho e seus aquários integrados. De dar inveja  :yb677:  

Sobre o E. navarchus majestoso, o seu belisca algum coral ou tridacna ?

Como está sendo sua experiência com anjos e corais ??

Você alimenta os anjos quantas vezes por dia e qual a dieta que oferece para eles ???

Chega de perguntas  :HaEbouriffe:  

Abraços e sucesso

----------


## Duarte Conceição

> Duarte tas ficar artista de fotos tb,por isso nao vais minha casa.... so tiras fotos a aquarios como deve ser nao   so pena primeira foto o vidro estar sujo


O vidro não estava sujo. As partículas em suspensão são restos da comida com que foram alimentados os peixes.

Cumps
DC

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Antes de mais queria agradecer ao Duarte por mais uma vez ter tirado umas fotografias excelentes. Ele como eu prefere os corais LPS.

Roberto, obrigado pelos comentários.



> Sobre o E. navarchus majestoso, o seu belisca algum coral ou tridacna ?


Este anjo é dos mais bem comportados. Só o vi dar umas bicadas muito leves nas gorgónias. Não tenho tridacnas nem LPS carnudos, embora tenha muitas Euphyllias e Physiogyras, no aquário grande dos anjos. Penso que não durariam muito.




> Como está sendo sua experiência com anjos e corais ??


Optima. Os anjos mais "mal comportados" são o Centropyge flavissimus, o Holocanthus cilliaris e o Pygopliptes diacanthus, mas os estragos são praticamente invisíveis, excepto nos Sarcophytons.Os Sps não são praticamente tocados , excepto as Pocilloporas que levam algumas bicadinhas dos Centropyge.




> Você alimenta os anjos quantas vezes por dia e qual a dieta que oferece para eles ???


Geralmente alimento apenas uma vez por dia, à noite. Mas dou uma grande quantidade de comida e muito variada: mysis, krill, nori, flocos da omegaone,Emerald entree da SFBB, dilis ( peixes pequenos),Cyclopeeze etc.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto_Denadai

Rui, 

Muito obrigado pela resposta


Em relação ao Holocanthus cilliaris , quais corais que ele belisca ??

Eu estou em dúvida, gostaria de colocar um anjo, mas estou pensando no Holocanthus cilliaris  ou Majestoso.

Mas a diferença de preço é enorme. O Majestoso custa 400 euros aqui no Brasil, enquanto que o Cilliares  custa apenas 25 euros 

Por isso meu interesse no hábito de ambos

Abraços

----------


## Arnaldo

boas rui ja agora posso saber que sacos sao esses dos sedimentos e onde se compra é que tenho muito esse problema  :Icon Cry:   :SbPoisson9:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Roberto O E. navarchus é muito mais seguro que o H. cilliaris mas compreendo que a diferença de preço pode ser decisiva. O meu H. cilliaris pica nos Sarcophytons, LPS carnudos( Lobophylias , Trachyphylias etc) nem vale a pena tentar , e por vezes dá umas bicadinhas nos SPS mas sem estragos visíveis. No entanto, é ainda juvenil. Veremos se em adulto não se torna mais destrutivo.
Arnaldo , mandei vir os meus sacos da TMC. Podes pedir à Lusoreef ou então mandar vir de uma loja online uns de outra marca.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Vera Natividade

Olá.

A pedido do meu marido (Pedro Conceição) e de um amigo dele, do Rui Ferreira de Almeida, vou colocar umas fotos tiradas pelo meu marido ao aquário do Rui.
Congratulo o Rui pelo aquário bastante bonito.
Aqui estão as fotos:








































Cumprimentos,
Vera.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O Pedro Conceição está, na minha opinião entre a elite dos fotografos amadores de aquários, que eu conheço. Agradeço as fotos e pela sua qualidade pedi que ele as compartilhasse com vocês. Eu tenho pouco jeito para as tirar, e pouca paciençia e feitio para as colocar.
Espero que gostem !
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Eu tenho pouco jeito para as tirar, e pouca paciençia e feitio para as colocar.


Somos 2!

Tenho vontade de me fustigar, por não tirar fotos. Depois quando me lembro, fico sempre cheio de pena de não ter tirado uma foto.

RRRHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :SbRireLarme2:

----------


## José David

Antes de mais quero felicitar o Rui pelo ... como é que eu hei-de dizer... Maravilhoso? Extraordinário? Suberbo?? Sistema... bem, é mesmo sem palavras... é por vezes inimaginável possuir um sistema assim..
Seja como for, PARABÉNS por ter conseguido em todos os aspectos, recriado um sistema tão bonito e tão perfeito.
Também quero felicitar os autores de todas as fotos maravilhosas que vemos do aquário do Rui, porque também sem eles, nós aqui deste lado, não conseguiriamos ver tamanha beleza, sem termos de nos deslocar a casa do Rui  :yb624:  

Abraços a todos, e parabéns! :Pracima:

----------


## João Soares

O Rui tu põe-te a pau !!! 
Não achas que isso tá a ficar exageradamente cheio............................

* de qualidade!!* 



Tenho que ir aí tenho, mandar o meu bitaite técnico. 
Olha lá esse SOHAL não anda aí a estovar?
Ando a ver se arranjo um para mim há imenso tempo.
Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Como a aquariofilia é uma doença crónica com episódios agudizantes venho contar-vos alguns dos meus  ultimos "ataques" :

- Como alguns dos meus corais cresceram desmensuradamente decidi passar alguns dos maiores para o aquário de 4,5 metros refazendo o "layout" em todos os aquários . O aquário grande está neste momento a atingir a sua plenitude como eu sempre imaginei que viria a ser. 
- Como isto ainda não resolve o excesso de crescimento e o aquário grande já está cheio, decido criar um aquário de propagação com 3 metros por 60 cm de lagura e 30 cm de altura. Este aquário deverá estar a bombar dentro de 15 dias.Irei fazer frags de todos os meus corais mas só os venderei quando os frags estiverem pelo menos 2 semanas no meu sistema, especialmente por existem algumas peças bastante raras.
- Como nunca estamos satisfeitos decidi alterar a iluminação toda e voltar aquilo que eu de facto gosto - os iodetos metálicos. Assim mandei vir 6 reflectores luminarc , 6 balastros electronicos e 6 lampadas de 400 W 12000 K para iluminar o aquário grnde ( 4 reflectores ) e o aquário de duros ( 2 reflectores ) Decidirei depois se complemento ou não com T5 só para dar ambiente e fazer a transição . A lagoa está cheia de LPS e gonioporas e será iluminada por uma calha com 2x 150 W mas de 20000 K e por 2x 54 T% 15000 K e por 4 x Pc de 18 W brancas( esta calha será provavelmente trocada pela minha de 2x 250 W com pc ). O refugio em cima passara a ser iluminado por 4 T5 de 80 W brancas e levará provavelmente anemonas, na divisão anterior e a chatomorpha na divisão posterior
A iluminação T5 passara toda para o aquário de propagação ou seja 12 x 80 W T5. Os projectores de 150 W pretos serão colocados à venda .
Quro agradecer ao João Matias da AQMAS por toda a ajuda que me tem dado nestas alterações . Quando elas estiverem concluídas colocarei fotos.

Entretanto gostaria de sugestões acerca de como tapar a parte superior do meu aquário. Preciso de uma chapa preta perfurada em painéis que possa pendurar no tecto de forma a serem retirados com facilidade. Qual o material que aconselham que seja leve, resistente , facilmente lavável e de preferençia que já exista perfurado. A altura média destes painéis será de 40 cm .

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ingo Barao

:yb677:  
xxxxiiiiiiiiiiiii
esta fantastico :yb677:   :yb677:  
a Sra. Barao punha-me na rua :yb624:   :yb624:  
sem duvida nenhuma :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## João M Monteiro

Grandes novidades, sim senhor !

Lá diz o ditado..."parar é morrer"

Já agora, uma dívida, que lâmpadas (HQI 400w a 12.000k) escolheste ?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ultra-nova para condizer  :yb624:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Boas Rui
Parabens pelo teu belo sistema e Aquario,queria apenas te fazer uma pergunta porque estas a mudar novamente para hqi e deixares de parte as t5,quais as vantagens que vés e as desvantagens?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem, Paulo acho que existem fundamentalmente 3 razões .

- Não gosto da luz das T5 mesmo completada com 4 focos de HQI 150 W . Quem mergulha num recife ao meio dia compreende o que quero dizer. Ok, as T5 espalham bem a luz e a côr dos corais fica fantástica e crescem bem, mas a mim parece-me sempre artificial . Parece que andaram a pintar os corais entendes? 

- Não te esqueças que os meus aquários têm 80 cm de profundidade e não há T5 que chegue com intensidade suficiente ao fundo.

- Tenho ouvido e lido maravilhas sobre estes reflectores luminarc e já vi um aquário iluminado de 2,5m por 0,8m com 0,6 m de altura iluminado por 3 HQI de 250 W com estes reflectores e adoro a iluminação. Portanto tinha que experimentar. 

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas Rui




> Entretanto gostaria de sugestões acerca de como tapar a parte superior do meu aquário. Preciso de uma chapa preta perfurada em painéis que possa pendurar no tecto de forma a serem retirados com facilidade. Qual o material que aconselham que seja leve, resistente , facilmente lavável e de preferençia que já exista perfurado. A altura média destes painéis será de 40 cm


Podes Utilizar MDF, penso que tenha as caracteristicas que pretendes é é facilmente perfurável.

Quanto ao Sistema de propagação, agora parecem Cogumelos  :Smile: , o que para mim indica uma grande maturidade em termos da Aquariofilia Marinha em Portugal e uma evolução que nesse campo estava dificil. 
Força com isso!  :Wink:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Podes Utilizar MDF, penso que tenha as caracteristicas que pretendes é é facilmente perfurável.


Pois Gil , mas perfurar 9 metros de painel e depois lacar a preto é uma grande seca .




> Quanto ao Sistema de propagação, agora parecem Cogumelos , o que para mim indica uma grande maturidade em termos da Aquariofilia Marinha em Portugal e uma evolução que nesse campo estava dificil.


No meu caso o aquario de propagação é uma evolução natural e uma obrigação ética de conservação, tendo que dar solução ao crescimento de  uma grande quantidade de peças, algumas delas especialmente raras, que fui colecionando ao longo do tempo.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Pois, Rui, mas encontrar já perfurado não deve ser fácil. Sé se fosse uma espécie de grelha.

Outra hipótese seria considerar acrílico.

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Obrigado Rui
Eu já vi ao vivo esses reflectores e sao expetaculares espalham muito bem a luz e até pareçe que da mais potençia do que ela realmente é,acho que vais fazer uma boa escolha e vais ver resultados na hora ,quanto a luz artifiçial concordo um pouco contigo pois as hqi dao um ar mais natural,mas em contrapartida tenho a ideia que os corais ganham mais cor com as t5.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Aquelas placas perfuradas, muito finas, que por vezes se colocam debaixo dos colchões serve para o que queres? :Admirado:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mas essas Hugo, acho que são em aparite  :Prabaixo:  . Existe acrilico perfurado ? Aço lacado? Têm que ser furos para aí com 20 mm de diametro para não deixar passar luz mas sim ar , não acham?. Uma grelha também serve.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João Paulo Matias

Rui não penses mais nisso :yb668:  
Acrilico perfurado :Pracima:  
eu trato do assunto :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Boas

Estou com o João, o melhor é mesmo acrilico, mas furos de 20mm acho muito grande, talvez uns 2mm.
Parece que vou ter de voltar a fazer-te uma visita  :yb665:  
Força nisso Rui!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

João :yb677:  
Obrigado!
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente noticia Rui, nao vais-te arrepender de usar os reflectores LumenArc tenho um e a cobertura e excelente com estes reflectores. Eu uso um mini no teu caso recomendo os LumenArc III. Tambem recomendo usar um vidro para impedir que haja respingos na chapa.




> Preciso de uma chapa preta perfurada em painéis que possa pendurar no tecto de forma a serem retirados com facilidade


Nao estou entendendo bem, essa chapa sera usada para pendurar os reflectores ?

Este e o que uso:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Muito bem a alteração da iluminação, vais mesmo precisar de um aquário de propagação para alojar os corais que vão começar a crescer que nem doidos e também para ajudar a pagar os cerca de 4200W da iluminação.

Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não Roberto. É para tapar a distançia entre a parte de cima dos aquários e o tecto, para aparecer apenas a frente do aquário, escondendo a iluminação. É uma questão estética.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Costa

Rui vais aplicar esses novos reflectores nas calhas que tinhas feitas pelo Rui Alves, ou vais abandonar a calha e fazer tudo de novo?

Um abraço e parabéns o teu sistema continua espectacular!!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tudo de novo. Estes reflectores têm 44 por 44cm ( lumenarc III ). De qq forma eu já só tinha a calhado Rui Alves( 2x250w + 2 pl azuisde 9 W + 2 pl azuis de24 W) no aquário de duros mais pequeno, suplementada com 4 t5 de 80 W. Nesse vou subtituir por 2 de 400 W( reflector lumenarc + balastro electronico da Icecap) . Ou seja vou trocar 886 W por 800 W.
No grande tinha 4 projectores hqi de 150 W + 12T5de 80 W + 6 T5 de 39 W e vou substituir tudo por 4 de 400 W , ou seja vou trocar 1794 W por 1600 W.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Pedro Costa

Vais construir uns projectores novos com base nesses reflectores?

um abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Contruir é um termo exagerado , vou-me limitar a montar as peças, ou seja os reflectores têm um buraco lateral onde se introduz o casquilho que acompanha o reflector. Depois ligamos ao balastro . É simples porque até eu que não percebo nada de eletricidade sou capaz de fazer.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## LUSOREEF

Boas,

Estou a utilizar um lumenarc III agora na lusoreef de 250W e estou maravilhado. Uma potência realmente diferente em relação aos que tenho visto ou utilizado.

Estou seguro que ficas bem servido e os corais vão agradecer.



Brian

----------


## José Alves

Olá Boas  :Olá:  

Já há algum tempo, tive a oportunidade, com outros amigos destas andanças, admirar o seu espectacular sistema, poder partilhar o convívio e a hospitalidade do nosso amigo Rui. 
Quanto ao que deparei-me, foi de uma imponência, que só mesmo, estarmos presente é que nos apercebemos. Muito mais poderia dizer, mas realmente por mais que tenta-se, não conseguiria o descrever como os meus olhos o viram. 
Com as alterações aqui anunciadas, concretamente em relação à iluminação , naturalmente só vira aumentar a qualidade e magnitude deste sistema.
Parabéns pelo sistema, e obrigado pela tua simpatia

----------


## Washington

Olá vc deve estar cheio de tanto ouvir elogios, mas é que não tem jeito...temos que elogiar.
Só tenho uma crítica na classificação só tem 5 estrelas acho que para esse aquário tinha que ter uma constelação  :SbOk3:  
Continue assim, pois é perseverando que somos recompensados.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

No aquário grande já estão instaladas as 4 x 400 W com os reflectores lumenarc. Faltam colocar as T5 de 15000 24 W transversalmente entre os 4 reflectores para complementar e resolver as zonas sombra , porque a distançia entre os reflectores é de 5o cm quando deveria ser de 7 cm , mas isto implicaria 7 reflectores . Eu sou maluco mas ainda não endoideci de vez.
Há que ter um compromisso. No entanto a diferença é enorme sobretudo na quantidade de luz que chega ao fundo e no aspecto muito mais natural que o aquário passou a ter.
Para desmistificar mais um dogma de que os peixes anjo do género Geniacanthus são absolutamente Reefsafe, por serem planctívoros , devo dizer que o meu G. melanospillus fêmea me está a dar cabo das acroporas no aquário dos duros, particularmente das acroporas de pontas roxas como a minha favorita efflorenscens .Vou ter que o pescar o sacaninha.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Rui,

Essa informação do Genicanthus é importantíssima.

Cai mais um mito e ficamo-nos, nos peixe-anjo, na regra dos 50/50. Ou, como dizem os americanos "hit and miss"...

E quando temos direito a umas fotografiazinhas ? Especialmente uma geral, para ver o efeito da nova luz.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Um anzol mosca , um camaraozinho de mysis , 3 tentativas é muita paciênçia para iscar e já está. O Geniacanthus já cá canta. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Gil Miguel

Rui Nao devias  ter utilizado um anzol maior para nao haver o perigo de ele engolir o anzol ?

Queremos fotos!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Rui estou muito curioso em ver o resultado da tua nova iluminação, força aí com umas fotos em que se veja não só o magnífico aquário mas também os reflectores e restante iluminação.

um abraço
Pedro Costa

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Rui estou muito curioso em ver o resultado da tua nova iluminação, força aí com umas fotos em que se veja não só o magnífico aquário mas também os reflectores e restante iluminação.
> 
> um abraço
> Pedro Costa


Eu digo o mesmo,para quando umas fotos com a nova iluminação e até mesmo dos proprios projectores da lumenarc?? :yb663:  
É que estou seriamente a considerar um desses de 400w para o meu projecto e gostava de ouvir opiniões de quem os tem. :SbSourire2:  
Um abraço Rui.

----------


## João Paulo Matias

O Rui não se encontra no pais. Apenas volta daqui a 7 dias. :yb620:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rui Ferreira de Almeida meus Parabens de mais um alem Mar, aqui do 

Brasil - São Paulo - Capital - Centro

E voce tem visto o trabalho que o Tio Fernando Guimarães esta quase a terminar de uma olhadinha em:

< www.reefcorner.org > e va ate Mostre seu Aquario e vai ate:

Odoyá Reef - Fase Implantação    1  2  3  4 

Bom gostei do teu trabalho tambem sou novato neste hobby mas é muito 

gostoso de lidar com estes seres e muito gratificante tambem.

Abraços  :yb677:   :yb677:

----------


## José Alves

Boas, Rui  :Olá:  




> Entretanto gostaria de sugestões acerca de como tapar a parte superior do meu aquário. Preciso de uma chapa preta perfurada em painéis que possa pendurar no tecto de forma a serem retirados com facilidade. Qual o material que aconselham que seja leve, resistente , facilmente lavável e de preferençia que já exista perfurado. A altura média destes painéis será de 40 cm .
> 
> Cump.
> Rui


Não sei, se já tens esta situação resolvida?
Ontem, estive na Mitera e reparei nuns mostruários para decoração de superfícies, bastante interessantes e atraentes.
Aqui fica o site da marca: http://www.sibu.at/englisch/philosophie.htm

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado José
Parece-me que o "punchline" era mesmo o que eu procurava . Tenho que ir lá ver. Excelente.
Meus amigos, quanto às fotos, o mestre João Ribeiro esteve cá ontem a fotografar. Pela amostra que vi no ecrã LCD da máquina acho que vamos todos gostar.Também estou ansioso por vê-las.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Como dizem os amigos brasileiros, "ficamos no aguardo dessas fotos" !

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

:SbOk:   :SbPoisson6:  Ola João M Monteiro é isto mesmo: 

*Como dizem os amigos brasileiros, "ficamos no aguardo dessas fotos" !* 

è isto ai Cara estamos aqui alem *ATLANTICO* a esperar estas Fotos, e é muita

gente na espera das fotos.

Abraços: E um bom final de 2006 e um 

*OTIMO 2007 A TODOS AI DE PORTUGAL*.

 :Xmascheers:   :Xmassmile:

----------


## José Alves

> Obrigado José
> Parece-me que o "punchline" era mesmo o que eu procurava . Tenho que ir lá ver. Excelente.
> Meus amigos, quanto às fotos, o mestre João Ribeiro esteve cá ontem a fotografar. Pela amostra que vi no ecrã LCD da máquina acho que vamos todos gostar.Também estou ansioso por vê-las.
> Cump.
> Rui


Boas, Rui  :Olá:  

Ainda bem que foi útil. Realmente, fiquei com boa impressão do material exposto, para alem de achar, pelo que observei, que deveria ser um material leve e resistente, uma boa opção na construção para o fim que pretendes.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam umas fotos tiradas recentemente aos aquários do Rui.












































Parabéns Rui por estes magnificos aquários estão muito bons.

Ainda faltam aqui algumas fotos, quando tiver algum tempo colocarei juntamente com as dos aquários.

Abraço,
João

----------


## António Paes

Excelentes fotos de um excelente aquário.

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Os aquários do Rui estão mesmo, mesmo muito bons! Estas fotos estão mesmo, mesmo, mesmo muito boas João, para mim do melhor que tens feito ultimamente!

Abraço

----------


## José Alves

> Os aquários do Rui estão mesmo, mesmo muito bons! Estas fotos estão mesmo, mesmo, mesmo muito boas João, para mim do melhor que tens feito ultimamente!
> 
> Abraço


Ricardo, concordo contigo perfeitamente. Perante a qualidade destas imagens, só poderemos dar os parabéns ao João e como não poderia deixar de ser, ao Rui pelo seu magnifico sistema :SbOk:

----------


## Rui Bessa

É impressionante :yb677:  
Que fotos fabulosas :Palmas:  
Parabéns ao aquariófilo e ao fotografo!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Manuel Faria

Simplesmente fabuloso. Fotos e aquário

PARABÉNS!! :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

Correndo o risco de repetir o que já foi dito,as fotos estão espetaculares e confirma-se aquilo que já todos sabemos,1º que o grande mestre João Ribeiro é um fotografo fantastico e 2º que os aquarios do Rui Ferreira de Almeida estão sem duvida entre os mais bonitos do pais. :yb677:   :yb677:  
Ficam 2 desejos pessoais pra este 2007,ter a oportunidade de ver esses aquarios ao vivo e chegar a ter o meu merecedor de umas fotos feitas pelo grande mestre João. :SbSourire2:  
Os meus sinceros parabens aos dois. :Palmas:

----------


## Pedro Pacheco

Olá

Como já foi dito, as fotos estão do melhor feito pelo João até hoje... fiquei  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:  Parabéns João. Quanto cá vens tirar umas fotos a minha poça?
Rui... tu....bem.... sem palavras. Parabéns cada vez melhor.
Quando for a Lisboa vou voltar a chatear-te para uma visita

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Não vou repetir os elogios que todos já colocaram porque é por demais evidente a qualidade dos aquas e fotos. 

Agora não posso deixar de pedir ao João para colocar fotos gerais!!!! 

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Nao ha palavras Rui  :tutasla:  
Os corais e peixes e fotos so posso dizer "stunning" :Palmas:  

Wow !!! Eu adoro este coral parece Scolymia sp.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

João, muito obrigado por partilhares connosco a tua tua arte. Porque eu, de facto, acho que é disso que se trata. Arte de fotografar aquários.
Quero também agradecer ao Ricardo Rodrigues pelos frags que, fez o favor de trazer, e que o Juca teve a amabilidade de me enviar. O Ricardo além de me ajudar a montar o aquário ( toda a canalização ) já me salvou uma vez de uma fuga de água no reactor de Kalk quando eu estava de férias.
Eu gosto de receber em minha casa os meus amigos , quem gosta do Hobby como eu, e quem me proporciona a hipotese de aprender coisas . O João e o Ricardo têm estas 3 características.

Se repararem há duas fotografias de uma Scolymia verde fluorescente a engolir uma Anthia. Esta Anthia era um dos meus peixes favoritos . Era uma Serranocirrithus latus que é uma Anthia dificil de encontrar e dificil de manter. Quem a arranjou foi o Brian da Lusoreef e teve a paciência de a aclimatizar durante mais de 2 semanas. Estava perfeita e era bastante atrevida, aparecendo frequentemente à frente, na lagoa onde se encontrava, comportamento raro nestes peixes que usualmente são tímidos. Tinha-a à cerca de 2 meses. O problema foi que a Entacmea quadricolor verde que tenho movimentou-se e colocou-se num local de passagem.A Anthia desprevenida foi picada ficando logo com uma ferida brutal no flanco e atordoada . Fo cair na Scolymia que não se fez rogada. Moral da historia : anémonas só em aquários para anémonas. O que sucederá em breve com a parte anterior do meu refúgio. 
Ah e eu e O João Matias, que tem sido incansável na ajuda que me tem dado a modificar a iluminação toda, assistimos a isto tudo sem poder fazer nada porque foi tudo rapidissímo.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Que coincidência Roberto !
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

Rui,
( ...........................) ... Isso mesmo sem palavras para tanta beleza.

João,
Mais "umas fotos" para ganhares qualquer concurso neste site, noutros sites deste mundo e arredores.

Aos dois continuem...

----------


## Joao Carlos Pereira

AH! Já me esquecia. Se calhar deviam fazer um concurso para a foto mais feia... assim era mais fácil escolher.

----------


## João Ribeiro

Olá,

Aqui ficam mais algumas.














































Abraço,
João

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Sim senhor!!! Estas sim... estão completas!

Rui - é impressão minha ou houve muita migração de corais do aqua de recife (original) para o aqua de peixes (original - sim porque agora são os dois de recife!!!!)? Vejo que a montipora vermelha foi cortada em muitos pedaços que estão enormes no aqua grande... brutal!

Tenho realmente muita pena de não ter acompanhado o João como estava combinado, mas tenho que ir aí em breve!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## João Magano

Estes aquarios estão realmente um espetaculo, e finalmente temos fotos que os mostrem condignamente.

 :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:   :SbBravo:

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Finalmente consigo ver o aquário do Rui em fotografias.

O que tinha visto até aqui, tinham sido meros retratos de amadores.

Muito bom.
Se não estou em erro, a ultima vez que vi ao vivo este aquário, foi com o Eric Borneman.

A evolução foi fantástica.

 :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:  :yb677:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,




> Se não estou em erro, a ultima vez que vi ao vivo este aquário, foi com o Eric Borneman.


Foi também nesse mesmo dia que o vi pela ultima vez e de facto os meus comentários referem-se a essa evolução!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ver estas fotos até me emociona . Valeu e vale a pena todas as hoars que passei a partir , e colar rochas e corais e a decorar.




> Rui - é impressão minha ou houve muita migração de corais do aqua de recife (original) para o aqua de peixes (original - sim porque agora são os dois de recife!!!!)? Vejo que a montipora vermelha foi cortada em muitos pedaços que estão enormes no aqua grande... brutal!


Diogo, estás absolutamente correcto. Praticamente todos os corais que estão no aquário grande vieram do aquário "pequeno" de recife, obedecendo a um plano que tracei desde o inicio depois de ter habituado os peixes anjo a uma dieta variada. Há um peixe que adorava ter - Chaetoodon semilarvatus - e acho que daqui a 6 meses quando os corais estiverem bastante desenvolvidos vou arriscar e colocar um. . Todas as montiporas vermelhas resultaram de um frag. com cerca de 8 cm de diamentro que trouxe da Reefdiscus há um ano e meio . è brutal de facto crescimento e já dei frags dela.
Mas o mesmo se tem passado com a roxa e com as verdes.
Muitos dos  LPS que estão na lagoa vieram do aquario de recife pequeno.
O aquario de recife mais pequeno perdeu muito da sua exuberançia , mas penso que dentro de 3 meses voltará a estar espetacular porque neste momento tem peças com um potencial fantastico.

No meio do aquário grande falta mais um lumenarc ( os projectores são provisórios).Mas este central levará apenas uma lamp. de 250 W porque os corais estão muito superficiais nessa zona devido à decoração.

O que vos posso dizer é que numa semana apenas os corais estão a mudar de cor adquirindo tonalidades mais claras e intensas. Começei também a usar produtos da Fauna Marin e bacterias. Não uso resinas. Estou curioso de ver as alterações.
O que penso é que os corais nos nossos aquários têm um metabolismo muito mais acelerado e um crescimento muito maior e colorações muito mais fortes do que na natureza. E isto deve-se à maior intensidade de luz e aos maiores niveis de nutrientes . Talvez por isso faça algum sentido usar alguns aditivos . Se não quizermos que eles crescam tanto nem que tenham cores tão intensas , então basta reduzir a iluminação, e os nutrientes. Afinal de contas é o que se passa num aquário plantado. 

Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

> Ver estas fotos até me emociona . Valeu e vale a pena todas as hoars que passei a partir , e colar rochas e corais e a decorar.


Se há caso em que valeu a pena... é este, seguramente.

Absolutamente fantástico !

Tenho "atravessado" o facto de ainda não ter conseguido ir ver o teu aquário, não obstante as vezes que já me convidaste. Mas esta minha vida de "emigrante" também não ajuda nada.




> O que penso é que os corais nos nossos aquários têm um metabolismo muito mais acelerado e um crescimento muito maior e colorações muito mais fortes do que na natureza. E isto deve-se à maior intensidade de luz e aos maiores niveis de nutrientes . Talvez por isso faça algum sentido usar alguns aditivos . Se não quizermos que eles crescam tanto nem que tenham cores tão intensas , então basta reduzir a iluminação, e os nutrientes. Afinal de contas é o que se passa num aquário plantado.


Muito interessante este ponto. 
Acho que o "Santo Graal" é descobrir maneira de ter as cores, sem ter este crescimento acelerado que o tamanho dos nossos aquários, mais tarde ou mais cedo, não aguentar (no teu caso... muito mais tarde que noutros).

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Tenho "atravessado" o facto de ainda não ter conseguido ir ver o teu aquário, não obstante as vezes que já me convidaste. Mas esta minha vida de "emigrante" também não ajuda nada.


João, o convite tem carácter permanente...

Os aquários são um exercicio de paciência e contastante remodelação . 
Reparem que decorar e encher um aquário de 450x 80x80 cm de corais cheio de peixes não é o mesmo que encher um aquário de 150x60x60 de corais. Leva tempo e temos de reduzir ao máximo a predação por parte dos peixes adaptando-os a uma dieta variada, especialmente quando temos 4 espécies de anjos grandes ( E. navarchus, H.cilliaris, Pygopliptes diacanthus e P. imperador) e vários Centropyge ( C. loriculus, C. argi, C. potteri, C. flavissimus).
Cump.
Rui

----------


## José Perpétua

Aquariofilista do mais alto gabarito Nacional.  :yb677:  
Aquários que fazem sonhar qualquer mortal.  :SbBravo:  
Animais de extrema beleza.  :SbPoiss:  
Fotografo de se lhe tirar o chapéu.  :Olá:  

É isto que se vê
De ficar com os olhos em bico  :JmdEffraye:  

Parabéns Rui pelo belo sistema que manténs e evoluis de forma impressionante.
Parabéns João pelo teu grande empenho na fotografia e beleza dos teus clics.

Abraço

----------


## Paulo Fornelos

Boas mestre Rui...
 Se não estou em erro o teu aqua fez agora dois anos!!!
 Em primeiro lugar queria dar os parabens.
 Em segundo queria perguntar algo...
 Não á fotos novas????
 Como estão os crescimentos?????
 Os reflectores novos apresentaram bons resultados???????
Obrigado

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Paulo
Eu sou preguiçoso no que diz respeito a tirar fotos e escrever sobre o meu aquário.
Mas, de facto, existem algumas novidades.
A principal foi que coloquei finalmente um reactor de cálcio à altura do meu aquário e quando digo à altura é quase literalmente porque tem 115 cm . É o PF 1001 da Deltec http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.c...reactors_5.php. É fabuloso e este de facto dá para 5000 litros. O outro , o Deltec 600 esforçava-se muito mas coitado só foi concebido para 2000 litros . mas durante 2 anos aguentou-se e fez crescer muitos corais. presto-lhe a minha homenagem. Deltec é para mim um mercede ou Bmw da aquariofilia.
Está a funcionar há 4 dias e já se nota a diferença nos valores de cálcio e alcalinidade.
Os corais estão enormes e já ofereçi muitas mudas a amigos meus. Em breve ,prometo que colocarei fotos. 
Como não há bela sem senão , há 2 meses atrás, coloquei um Acanthurus nigricans por troca com frags, que infelizmente era portador de Oodinium, tendo perdido por esse erro ( não ter quarentenado ) 15 peixes . De facto , também era um exagero a quantidade de peixes que tinha. Mesmo assim ainda tenho cerca de 30 peixes. daqui a 3 meses esou a pensar fazer um reintrodução de peixes mas desta vez com um critério mais apertado. irei reintroduzir Anthias , um Achiles. repor o Leucosternum, repor o Sohal ( um dos peixes que mais me custou ter perdido),repor o Lineatus, repor um Imperador juvenil ( o outro já tinha mudado para coloração adulta e morreu ), repor um Navarchus , e colocar 3 Zanclus. Vai ser mais um acesso de loucura.
É claro que agora não tenho cianobacterias ( tenho muito menos matéria organica porque alimento menos ), e os corais estão com cores muito mais exuberantes ( menos nutrientes e melhor luz. Os reflectores Luminarc são mesmo fantásticos.
Mas eu ... gosto é de peixes! :SbSourire2:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Bruno Pereira

Boas Rui.
Eu a pensar q já vi de tudo mas tava emganado, este aquario é um sonho de qualquer um, ñ me importava de ficar com o aquario de recifes  :Smile:  para ñ pedir muito.
Não há palavras para a beleza deste aquario.
Parabens Rui.

quando ira meter frags a venda?

P.S: Quanto paga de luz ao final do mes?  :Wink:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> quando ira meter frags a venda?


Eu prefiro trocar do que vender .




> P.S: Quanto paga de luz ao final do mes?


 :yb665:  isso é segredo entre mim e os meus peixes  :Wink:  

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Bruno Pereira

como teem ai corais tão bonitos, e como eu vou começar, neste momento ñ tenho nada para trocar.
se quiser me vender alguma coisa dps diga

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Rui  :Olá:  




> Viva Paulo
> Eu sou preguiçoso no que diz respeito a tirar fotos e escrever sobre o meu aquário.


Já somos dois, mas eu não sou preguiçoso só nisso! :yb624:  




> A principal foi que coloquei finalmente um reactor de cálcio à altura do meu aquário e quando digo à altura é quase literalmente porque tem 115 cm . É o PF 1001 da Deltec http://www.deltecaquariumsolutions.c...reactors_5.php. É fabuloso e este de facto dá para 5000 litros. O outro , o Deltec 600 esforçava-se muito mas coitado só foi concebido para 2000 litros . mas durante 2 anos aguentou-se e fez crescer muitos corais. presto-lhe a minha homenagem. Deltec é para mim um mercede ou Bmw da aquariofilia.
> Está a funcionar há 4 dias e já se nota a diferença nos valores de cálcio e alcalinidade.


A alcalinidade já saiu dos 7 dkh? agora já não necessitas de juntar bicarbonato, o reactor já dá conta do recado?
Continuas a usar uma derivação com torneira para controlar o fluxo do reactor?

Que tal mais alguma intervenção aqui?  :HaEbouriffe:  http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=6798&page=2

----------


## Jose Neves

Boas :tutasla:  

Tenho uma critica 5 estrelas: palmadass  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  

So pelas fotos é de ver e chorar por mais :yb620:   :yb620:   :yb620:  

Espero por novas fotos

Um abraço
JN

PARABENS

----------


## Matias Gomes

Acabo de passar uma hora extremamente agradavel vendo esse topico, aqua do Rui com as fotos do João ficou perfeito.
Parabéns esse reef é nota 10.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> A alcalinidade já saiu dos 7 dkh? agora já não necessitas de juntar bicarbonato, o reactor já dá conta do recado?


Já subiu para 8 / 9 . Não vou adicionar bicarbonato. Vou limitar-me a esperar e ver até onde a alcalinidade vai.





> Continuas a usar uma derivação com torneira para controlar o fluxo do reactor?


Continuo , mas tenho a consciência que não é a melhor solução . Uma bomba peristaltica dedicada é muito melhor porque não necessita de ajustamentos para manter um caudal adequado contínuo.

Matias , obrigado pelo seu tempo e comentário. Um dia tenho mesmo que lhe fazer uma visita, comer no seu restaurante um belo peixe, desfrutar do seu aquário e fazer uns mergulhos com você. O seu tópico é daqueles que eu sigo atentamente.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Aqui vão as fotos prometidas . Estas são minhas, por isso desculpem qq coisinha...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

mais umas...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

continuando....

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

e...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

uff...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

...

----------


## Julio Macieira

:EEK!: 

Tens andado a "treinar"  :yb665: 

Muito bom...grandes progressos.

As próximas têm de ser com tripé  :yb624:

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rui Ferreira de Almeida voce esta de PARABENS muito lindo o seu

sistema, e é de   :Olá:   :Pracima:   :tutasla:   :bompost:   nem sei o que mais

dizer esta SHOW de BOLA muito bonito mesmo.

Mas me diga uma coisa é este sistema que apareceu ha algum tempo

atraz a montagem dos AQUAS e voce deitado dentro do aquario maior

é este ou eu estou enganado e era de outra pessoa?

Se for este gostaria de ver as fotos pois ja faz um bom tempo que as vi.

abraços e toca em frente ai amigo.

abraços

 :bompost:   :tutasla:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Uma maravilha Rui, tantas peças tao lindas e incomuns  :Palmas:  
Podes-me dizer que sp. de Acropora e esta ? Parece-me similar ao Cerealis mas nunca viu uma desta cor.

----------


## Fábio Vasconcelos

Boas,

Rui, muitos parabéns pelo aquário, realmente é fora de série.

Tenho uma questão, quanto mede +/- o teu vlamingii?

Continua com essa grande dedicação!

Parabéns
Abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Carlos, aqui vão algumas imagens dos primordios. Não sou eu dentro do aquário, mas sim um amigo - o Domingos e claro o Crocodilo dos meus filhos. Podem ver também a decoração do aquário grande com rocha morta feita pelo Luís Simões e por mim . O Luís Simões dentro do aquário a dispor as rochas e eu de fora a passar-lhas . Estávamos em fevereiro de 2005.

Roberto, penso que é uma Acropora válida.
O Naso vlamingii tem cerca de 25 cm.

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Bruno Pereira

:Smile:  ganda maluco. hehe. parabens pelo o aqua.

----------


## Gil Miguel

As fotografias de forma alguma conseguirão transmitir a imponência deste sistema. Ao vivo é uma coisa de outro mundo  :Smile: .

Este sistema tem registado uma evolução espectacular, principalmente desde que o aquário maior foi transformado em aquario de recife, e conta já com bastantes corais e peças enormes.

De facto o que me mais me impressiona é a lagoa, com uma selecção de LPS que julgo única em Portugal, onde figuram algumas raridades e 2 gonioporas que tão lindas (uma delas pressionou-me para finalmente adquirir uma).

Os conhecimentos e experiência do Rui são bem visiveis nesta montagem,e creio que ainda não existem fotos que transmitam toda a beleza que se vê ao vivo, a biodiversidade é incrivel!

Cuidar de toda aquela bicharada é de louvar! 

Com certeza que, com as ultimas alterações introduzidas pelo Rui, as coisas vão evoluir cada vez melhor e mais rapido (reactor de calcio e iluminaçao).

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Rui Ferreira de Almeida é isto mesmo e voce tinha ou tem os aquarios
menores ao lado tambem?

E gostei de mais das tuas RV DIY por acaso voce tem a RECEITA DESTAS

ROCHAS DIY ? ou ate fotos da fabricação delas, se tiver poderia me enviar
ao meu e-mail < grossczymoch@gmail.com > lhe agradeço esta muito bonito
e é como o Gil fala deve ser muito mais bonito ao vivo e PARABENS em ter
este dom de manter tantos tipos de seres diferentes com esta bela VIDA que
vemos no seu sistema.

Abraços a todos amigos ai de Portugal de um ademirador do Brasil

 :Palmas:   :Coradoeolhos:   :bompost:   :tutasla:   :yb677:   :Olá:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

A rocha utilizada foi rocha "viva" morta  :JmdALEnvers:  . Desculpem! Ou seja, foram rochas de recife mortas, compradas na Templo Aquático. Esta rocha foi colonizada colocando rocha viva de excelente qualidade ao lado dela.
Poderão repara que existem placas (restos de acroporas "table" ) e troncos ( caracteristicos de Tonga.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ok Rui Ferreira de Almeida eu pensava que fosse DIY feitas
por voces e depois colonizadas.
Bom muito obrigado por todas as suas informações.

Fico de olho sempre aos projetos ai da Terrinha.

Abraços a todos.

----------


## Matias Gomes

eu quero uma muda desse coral snif snif rss



Rui parabéns, esta cada dia mais bonito o seu reef.
PS: prefiro as fotos dos americanos que colocam a esposa de biquini dentro do reef rsssssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Ola Matias como esta o tempo ai na Ilha Bela agora muito frio
aqui em Sampa neste momento.

Po Matias passa ai estas Fotos eu estou sempre de olho nos
USA e não vi nada disto ainda.

E vou lhe mandar um Convite do GMAIL, ai talvez voce não tenha
mais problemas com a postagens logo logo receberas um e-mail te
convidando.

Abraços e foi otimo o Encontro do RC ai na Ilha pena que não dava
para ir mas deve ter outros.

fuuuuuiiiiiiiiiiii,.................... :SbRequin2:   :SbPoisson9:   :Pracima:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Matias

É uma Tubipora musica muito especial. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Matias Gomes

Rui eu juraria que era um cloves verde, vejo que não entendo nada de corais mesmo rss minha tubipora musica era bem diferente dessa ai, parabéns é lindo esse coral.

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Rui....Espectacular!!!!!!!!!! :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  



    Cumprimentos
   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas,

Após uma visita a este magnífico sistema, deixo-vos aqui um "pequeno" relatório do que se pode ver (em grande forma!!) na casa do Rui! 
Parabens Rui :yb677:  .

Gerais: 

Reef...




Lagoa...


....e do que "era" para ser um "fish only"...





Alguns dos habitantes distribuidos pelos três aquarios:









































... :Whistle:  ...

----------


## Tiago Garcia

...uuufffa... acho que já chega!! :SbSourire19:  

Parabens Rui, pelo magnifico sistema que possuis!! :SbOk5:  

Atentamente,

----------


## João M Monteiro

Brilhante (aquários e fotografias) !

Podemos chamar a esse aquário maiorzito..."the tank formerly known as fish-only"

----------


## Cesar Pinto

desculpa tiago mas podias ter esperado que passaçe a hora de almoço :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
acho que me parou a digestao  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Quero agradecer a amável visita do Tiago Garcia , do João Ribeiro e do Zé Perpétua . Desta vez o mestre fotógrafo foi o Tiago e só posso dizer que oxalá um dia eu consiga tirar fotos tão boas quanto estas . Estes 3 Senhores são uns verdadeiros embaixadores do Hobby, pela sua maneira de estar e pela forma como vivem a aquarioifilia.
Quero também agradecer ao Nelson Pena que esteve cá no domingo anterior e me ajudou a alterar uma parte do layout da qual eu proprio não gostava de algum tempo a este parte. nelson , já mudei a enorme Montipora vermelha !
Os Reefers nunca dormem ou dormem pouco por várias razões:
- Estão sempre a mudar o Layout ( equando aquilo cai tudo ,é mais uma directa :yb620:  )
- Estão sempre a olhar para o aquário para tentar justificar o dinheiro que lá enterraram
- Estão sempre com medo que alguma coisa aconteça ( falta de eletricidade, vidros rebentados , inundações ....)

De facto, isto deve ser mesmo uma doença grave.....
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Olá, o meu nome é João Monteiro e também sou viciado em aquariofilia marinha.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

só para acrescentar que devez em quando há uns encontros de aquariofilistas anónimos acho melhor que começas a frequentar essas reunioes pois ajudam muito a perceber que estás com uma doença sem cura mas muito saudavel :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
tomara eu ter uma doença igual a tua  :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:   :Icon Cry:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

João, não é bem assim ; é mais :
Olá eu sou o Rui, tenho 40 anos e sou viciado em  corais e peixes de água salgada. A minha ultima recaída foi ontem às 5 da manhã quando fui apanhado de cuecas, com o braço todo metido dentro do meu aquário, o chão cheio de água e os panos da cozinha espalhados pelo chão.
 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

:yb624:   :yb624:  

Ou mesmo.... Sou o João e eliminei a despensa da minha casa para colocar o aquário e fazer um fish-room. Como contrapartida tive que comprar uns armários de cozinha caros...caríssimos......

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> João, não é bem assim ; é mais :
> Olá eu sou o Rui, tenho 40 anos e sou viciado em  corais e peixes de água salgada. A minha ultima recaída foi ontem às 5 da manhã quando fui apanhado de cuecas, com o braço todo metido dentro do meu aquário, o chão cheio de água e os panos da cozinha espalhados pelo chão.
>    
> Cump.
> Rui


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

eu apenas reduzi a minha sala a metade .
resumindo tive que comprar um sofá novo :Icon Cry:  
estou a pensar em arrumar uns carros para comprar mais material acham viavel?

----------


## João M Monteiro

César, 
Enquanto não estiveres a falar em vender o* teu* carro, mas apenas em arrumar carros alheios, não é grave.

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Sou o João e eliminei a despensa da minha casa para colocar o aquário e fazer um fish-room.


olá sou o Duarte e não tive de eliminar nada ainda  :yb665:   mas aposto que 1 gaijo que eliminou o hall de entrada e quase foi posto fora de casa   :yb624:   :yb624:    deve vir cá meter o testemunho mais logo  :Coradoeolhos:   não sei como se chama  :yb665:   mas sei que mora lá pós lados do Lobão  :SbSourire:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi joao
nem emaginas como fico contente :SbSourire2:  em saber que ainda nao estou tao mal assim :Whistle:

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Rui, o teu sistema está absolutamente extraordinário!!! :yb677:  
Muitos Parabens!...e parabens ao fotografo que, com esta qualidade de fotos , permite com certeza uma boa aproximação daquilo que será este aquário ao vivo!! :Pracima:   :Pracima:   :Pracima:  
Espero um dia poder tambem ver este aquário _in loco_ :SbSourire:  


  Cumprimentos,

 Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Realmente nunca é demais ver fotos deste(s) aquário(s) do Rui.

Muito à frente!!!  :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:  

Tenho de ver isso ao vivo. Eu até comprei uma calha e nunca mais a fui buscar, temos de tratar disso, agora que tenho um canhão novo EOS350D  :yb665:   :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pois é Hugo, é bom vender-te coisas. Pagas e nunca vens buscar !  :yb624:  
Aliás já parti uma lampada da tua calha, que só está a atrapalhar. Agora tenho que comprar uma para lhe por antes de vires buscá-la. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Sem stress, infelizmente não vou precisar tão cedo quanto gostaria dela  :yb620:  

Um dia destes ligo-te para combinarmos isso. A ver se vou disparando com o canhão para ver se sai alguma coisa de jeito... :yb624:

----------


## Joel Junior

Parabéns, que belo aqua!! :Palmas:  

Duas perguntas:

1- O H. ciliares é o mesmo que aparece nas primeiras fotos do aqua? 
2- Se não me engano tinha também um Forcipiger flavissimus nas primeiras fotos, ele ainda está aí?

Grato e mais uma vez Parabéns!!

Joel

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Rui.

Tens ai um aquario de sonho ,já não precisas ir ao mar vermelho e com o €€€s que poupas na viagem compras mais uns corais. :yb677:   :Olá:  

-Eu também sou um dependente deste hoby desde dos 8 anos e agora vou mudar para o aquario dos meus sonhos ,mas a minha esposa é bem pior que as vossas  ,tenho mudar de casa ( maior ) com os moveis todos novos ao gosto dela é claro €€€€€s. Vou ficar mesmo teso. :yb620:  

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Hugo.

Eu se fosse a ti andava devagar com EOS porque fui eu que fiz e ultimamente tenho dormido pouco ,não sei não posso-me ter esquecido de soldar as longarinas. :Admirado:   :yb624:   :yb624:  

Um abraço Rógério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Wow que beleza !!!
Eu tenho a mesma doenca Rui, sera que me podes adoptar ??? :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb665:

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

Do sistema não há já muito a dizer - é na minha opinião o mais completo de Portugal e talvez se possa afirmar com alguma justiça que será um dos melhores da Europa!

Agora das fotos... o que dizer! Talvez das melhores que tenho visto até hoje. Parabéns Tiago, estás em forma!

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Grandes fotos!!! Os aquários do Rui estão simplesmente brutais, o pessoal não imagina o tamanho das Montiporas!

----------


## Ricardo Calado

Oi Rui

De facto o teu aquario é uma referencia!!!!

Fica aqui escrito publicamente que se a cadeira de Aquariologia Marinha abrir na Universidade do Algarve para o proximo ano no mestrado de Aquacultura tens de ir dar uma aula especial apenas sobre este grande projecto.

Um abraco

Ricardo

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

relembrando o vicio :JmdALEnvers:   :JmdALEnvers:  

aqui fica um texto que muito me fez rir há uns anos atrás quando o li pela primeira vez

nunca pensando eu 

o quanto se assemelha há realidade de muitos de nós encluindo eu 


texto tirado do portal aquariofilia.net posto pelo meu amigo Victor Melo

A AQUARIOFILIA É UMA DROGA 
Contribuição de Miguel Figueiredo 
22 de Setembro de 2000 
________________________________________ 

"Estudos sociológicos recentes têm demonstrado as grandes semelhanças entre a aquariofilia e a droga. 
Se viviparos e tetras podem ser considerados drogas leves, estilo erva, já os ciclideos se assemelham à cocaína, os discus ao crack, os killies às anfetaminas e os recifes são, como a heroina, terríveis flagelos sociais. 
Em casa de um viciado em recife já não existe mobilia, foi vendida há muito, quando foi preciso melhorar o sistema de iluminação. Os electrodomésticos, como a máquina de lavar, o frigorifico e mesmo a televisão, foram vendidos para comprar a sonda de pH e também porque os fusíveis já não aguentavam. 
É frequente ver aquariofilistas de recife a assaltar velhotas no metro, para conseguir os 9 ou 10 contos diários que o vicio exige. Empunham grandes pedaços de rocha viva das Fidji e ameçam partir a cabeça às infelizes vitimas: "Passa pra cá a massa toda, senão a EDP corta-me a luz! Já viste?! O que seria dos meus acroporas?!" 
O aquariofilista de recife já não tem carro, vendeu-o quando foi preciso comprar o chiller em Agosto. Mesmo assim o dinheiro não chegou e teve que fazer horas extraordinarias a gamar os banhistas na Costa. 
Nenhum aquariofilista de recife consegue arranjar crédito. O VISA foi cancelado quando mantou vir o ETS dos Estados Unidos. Aquele que era tão artilhado que ficou detido na alfandega por suspeita de importação ilegal de armas. 
Os aquariofilistas de recife sempre com um ar lunático e preocupado. "Será que o doseador de Kalkwasser ainda está funcionar bem?", "Será que quando meti as mãos no aquário tinha ainda um restinho de sabão da ultima vez que as lavei, na semana passada?" 
O aquariofilista de recife tem a vida familar destruida. A mulher deixou-o quando o tubo da sump se soltou pela décima vez e quase morreram os dois afogados em casa. 
Tambem os vizinhos reclamam, quer devido às infiltações de água, quer devido às rachas no tecto por causa do peso do aquário, quer ainda devido ao barulho das bombas a noite inteira, principalmente depois da instalação do wave maker. 
As prisões estão cheias que aquariofilistas de recife que, mesmo assim, continuam a praticar o vicio, roubando sal da cantina e criando micro-recifes no bacio. 
Enfim, a única solução possivel é instalar centros de desintoxicação para aquadependentes, onde possam ter o acampanhamento médico adequado. Os melhores centros de desintoxicação situam-se no Saara, longe que qualquer fonte de água e das más companhias de outros aquariofilistas. Mesmo assim os viciados em killies ainda se põem a remexar a areia na esperança de encontrar uns ovinhos. 
Devido às graves consequências sociais é urgente proibir a aquariofilia, em particular na sua vertente mais dura de recife! 
Aquariofilista, assume o teu problema e inscreve-te nos AA - Aquariofilistas Anónimos. 
O primeiro passo para o tratamento é defazeres-te de toda a tua instalação. 
Eu, dado o meu espirito filantrópico, prontifico-me a livrar-te desse fardo, incluindo VHOs, escumadores de qualidade, rocha viva bem incrustada, e toda a espécie de corais duros e moles... 
Aproveita! Cura-te. Não a rocha mas tu! 
Zé Equinodisco"
__________________
Carlos Mota

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> 1- O H. ciliares é o mesmo que aparece nas primeiras fotos do aqua? 
> 2- Se não me engano tinha também um Forcipiger flavissimus nas primeiras fotos, ele ainda está aí?


Viva Joel 
O H.ciliaris é, de facto, o mesmo . Tem um 20 meses no meu aquário. è lindo de morrer mas vou ter que o tirar um dia porque é, sem duvida, o peixe que mais bica nos corais. Estou a ver se arranjo uma solução para ele, ou seja, mais um acesso de loucura..
O Forciper , infelizmente morreu juntamente com cercav de outros 15 peixes no episodio de Oodinium recente. Mas será , juntamente com um novo Chelmon rostratus um peixe que pretendo reintroduzir. Controlam as Aiptasias e são, segundo a minha experiençia, Reefsafe.

Aos outros todos agradeço os amáveis comentários. Quero também agradecer a visita do Gil Miguel .A sua forma de estar no Hobby, nomeadamente no entusiasmo com que troca frags sem fazer contas mesquinhas, também me faz sentir melhor por ter esta "doença" .

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Joel Junior

Olá Rui! :Olá:  

Não tira o Ciliares não, realmente é muito lindo e vc já tem a muito tempo!! Dá um jeitinho aí.....

Sobre o Forcipiger, eu ia perguntar justamente se ele não bicava os corais, pois vou adicionar um também , já tenho o Cooperband, mas não estou conseguindo controlar as Aiptasias, por isso vou tentar ele tbm.

Muito obrigado e continue nos presenteando com estas belas imagens!

Abração

----------


## Luis Delgado

Olá Rui,

O teu sistema está cada vez melhor... É mesmo uma grande referência a nível nacional e também europeu...

Admiro a tua dedicação ao hobby. É, efectivamente, um incentivo para todos nós... ver tão lindos espécimens e ver todo o teu esforço.

O meu nome é Luís Delgado e já tentei por várias vezes deixar o vício mas não tenho conseguido recuperar-me...

Ainda não consegui concretizar o sistema dos meus sonhos e vou ter de o adiar ainda mais... De qualquer modo, apenas posso dizer que na fase mais difícil da minha vida, em termos económicos, para poder comprar corais, deixava de almoçar e levava umas sandes de casa para poder poupar dinheiro... Acontecia o mesmo com a roupa... adiava a compra das roupas para poder comprar mais bichos e equipamento...

Grande abraço,

----------


## Nuno Silva

Olá a todos... eu sou o Nuno Silva e sou muito dependente. O que mais me custa é dizer á minha namorada que nunca  :yb624:  serei um maluquinho dos aquarios como ela costuma dizer quando vê aquarios de 1000 litros metidos em halls, aquarios de 700 litros em T0, casas completamente alteradas devido a um aquario, etc etc etc... isto porque eu sei que é só ter oportunidade e eu farei exactamente igual ou ainda pior. Temo que seja ainda pior... :Coradoeolhos:  

Tenho de iniciar os tratamentos...

Rui, o teu sistema está perfeito e acho que é o sonho de qualquer um. Um dia gostaria de ver isso mas sei que vou ficar pior ainda... :SbSourire:

----------


## Vasco Santos

Olá a todos!! 

Depois de uma visita ao Rui com o meu irmão e a minha cara metade, só posso dizer que para além de brutal é deslumbrantre a biodiversidade que existe neste sistema, sei que nem as fotos conseguem exprimir a beleza deste pequeno mundo de 5000 litros...  :yb677:   :tutasla:   :yb677:  

Aqui ficam umas fotos:











































Esta é a classica








Isto é o maximo que se pode com uma Sony CyberShot 5.0 megapixels psc-p92 :Admirado:

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Vasco  :Olá: 



Esta foto ganhou o direito de pertencer a nossa Galeria de Fotos Premiadas


O aquario do companheiro Rui

Brutal.
É muito bom ver aquarios onde as coisas crescem  :Palmas:

----------


## Vasco Santos

> Olá Vasco 
> 
> Esta foto ganhou o direito de pertencer a nossa Galeria de Fotos Premiadas


Olá Julio, e esta eihm, foto premiada  :SbOk3:

----------


## Cesar Pinto

rui desculpa ,sei que nao é teu mas  :yb665:  
e esta julio ,vela se sabes de quem sao
IMG_2459.JPG

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

E ai pessoal estas fotos estão a cada dia melhor estão como

os vossos Aquas, um SHOW meus Parabens.

Abraços

 :Palmas:   :Olá:   :tutasla:   :bompost:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Primeiras fotos com a nova máquina. Eis que se iniciam as minhas lições .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mais duas

----------


## Paulo Bravo

Dou-te os meus parabens,realmente para quem esta iniçiar a fotografia esta magnifico,as fotos estao muito boas mesmo.
Sem falar desse magestoso "aquario" que faz (inveja) a qualquer um, tens dedicaçao e uma vontade enorme pela evoluçao do aquariofilismo,parabens de novo.

----------


## Rui Bessa

Viva :Olá:  
Que fotos fabulosas :yb677:   :yb677:  




> Primeiras fotos com a nova máquina


Já agora que modelo de máquina nova é?
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Canon 400 D mais 18-55 + Tamron 90 mm para macro
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Excelente fotos, especialmente do peixe Falcao  :Pracima:

----------


## João Castro

Só agora é que vi este magnifico aquário. Fiquei  :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :tutasla:  

Rui desculpa a indiscrição mas será que me podias dizer aproximadamente quanto dinheiro gastas por mês em electricidade e na alimentação de toda as formas de vida do teu reef?
A curiosidade matou o gato.
Quando for graaaaaaande quero um reef assim... LOL

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva João
Eu não gosto de falar sobre o dinheiro que gasto com o aquário. Acho a parte menos interessante do hobby e que só serve para nos deprimir ou para alguns se exibirem. A vida é feita de escolhas e eu gosto de aquariofilia. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Filipe Simões

Olá Rui,

Creio que em tempos apanhei uma revista estrangeira aqui no algarve que falava da nova moda que eram os aquarios de reef, e salvo erro, se não me falha a memória tinha uma reportagem sobre o teu aquario, seria confusão minha, ou era mesmo?
Isto deve ter sido sensivelmente ha um ano atrás, mas agora olhando para a montagem do teu aquario parece-me o mesmo. Seria?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não Filipe , não era o meu . Nunca apareceu em revistas estrangeiras. 
Olha, o album dos Loopless é um espétaculo. Obrigado por me dares a conhecer esta banda.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Filipe Simões

A publicação é portuguesa mas para o mercado dos estrangeiros cá dos algarves.  
Apareciam também os filhos do dono a olhar para o aquario. Quase que tinha a certeza que era o teu. 

Loopless é muito bom mesmo. Fico feliz por gostares, eu fui colega de escola da Kika a rapariga que canta, e tenho a certeza que mereciam um lugar de muito mais destaque na musica. 

Sobre o teu aquario que é a isto que este topico se refere, pois, não tenho grande coisa a acrescentar ao que foi dito. Apenas sei que felizes são aqueles que preseguem os sonhos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ok , tens razão era uma revista do Semanário Sol. Mas lá está queriam era explorar a parte dos custos e não gostei da forma como foi escrito o texto. Como foi a pedido de uma amigo aceitei. Não tenho vontade de repetir.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Filipe Simões

Encontrei-a numa sala de espera de hospital, imagina tu. Afinal a memoria nao me falhava. 

OFF Topic -  Deixei mais uns disquitos la no outro teu post

----------


## Tiago Garcia

> ...A vida é feita de escolhas e eu gosto de aquariofilia...


Nem mais! :SbOk3:  
Como eu te compreendo.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mais umas tentativas

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

mais umas

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

continuando...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

e para finalizar !

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

Que tal é o crescimento dessa Tubipora bonita?? Será que cresce tão bem como as outras mais normais?

Já sentiste o impacto do novo reactor de Ca no KH, [Ca] ou crescimento dos corais?

A foto do Valmingi está muito boa!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Ricardo
A tubipora cresce bem. Ainda não vi diferenças significativas, excepto na alga coralina , mas eu olho para o aquario todos os dias o que torna mais dificil ver as diferenças . 
Quanto às fotos , não tenham medo de dizer mal até porque eu tenho a consciençia que muitas estão desfocadas. Tenho um longo caminho a percorrer para aprendes. Mas é nisso que também está o gozo.Tenho que me adaptar à maquina e aprender mais sobre fotografia porque sou um principiante.
Critiquem à vontade e deem sugestões. Eu gosto de aprender.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Há que aproveitar o entusiasmo

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

3ª sessão de fotos:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Será que é uma Oxypora lacera?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

As fotos parecem-me mais bem focadas mas escuras. Que faço? 
Aumento o ISO ( foram tiradas a 400 a maioria delas ) ?
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Rui  :Olá: 

Qual foi a velocidade do obturador?

Se baixares um pouco a velocidade do obturador tens mais luz  :yb665:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Nos peixes foi 1/125 e nos corais variou entre 1/40 e 1/80. 
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Julio Macieira

Então...


Em minha opinião....mantem o 1/125 e aumenta o ISO para os corais

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

ISO 400 e velocidade não inferior a 1/100 para os peixes. Os corais é mais fácil fotografar porque não se mexem, ajuda parar as bomba e utilizar um tripé.

A cor das fotos é que está esquisita, será do balanço de brancos (WB). Costumo utilizar esta função no modo automático (AWB).

Não mexas nas imagens, faz a redução no photoshop para o tamanho máximo que o fórum permite, para compensar a compressão dos pixeis podes utilizar a função unsharp, mas isso é outra história!

Para quem se está a iniciar tens já umas fotos porreiras, focadas e com um bom enquadramento.

----------


## Joel Junior

Nossa Rui, sensacionais as fotos!! :Palmas:   Há quanto tempo vc tem este Elegance (Catalaphylia jardinei)??

Parabéns! :yb677:  

Abração

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Rui, eu fiquei bobão de ver sua Goniopora roxa de miolo branco........sensacional!

A quantas andam os parâmetros químicos da água????

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Há quanto tempo vc tem este Elegance (Catalaphylia jardinei)??


Viva Joel . Esta eu tenho há cerca de 1 Mês , Tenho outra, 5x maior que tenho há cerca de 4 meses . Ambas estão aparentemente optimas com excelente expansão do tecido e muito reactivas à comida. Estão na Lagoa juntamente com os outros LPS , nomeadamente as Gonioporas. A lagoa é o aquário mais alimentado apesar de ter apenas 4 peixes.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Boas Rui, eu fiquei bobão de ver sua Goniopora roxa de miolo branco........sensacional!
> 
> A quantas andam os parâmetros químicos da água????


Viva Rinaldo!
As gonioporas na lagoa com uma DSB de 16 cm e forte alimentação tem-se dado lindamente. Neste momento tenho e variedades de alveoporae 5 especies de goniopora , todas elas em boa forma.
Nitratos 5 a 7 mg/lt
Phosfatos 0 ( medidos com teste da Deltec ;quando aumentam coloco Rowaphos ou Ultraphos em filtro fluidizado )
kH 8
Calcio 380 mg/lt
Mg 1300 mg/lt
pH entre 8,1 e 8,3

Cump.
Rui

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> A cor das fotos é que está esquisita, será do balanço de brancos (WB). Costumo utilizar esta função no modo automático (AWB).
> 
> Não mexas nas imagens, faz a redução no photoshop para o tamanho máximo que o fórum permite, para compensar a compressão dos pixeis podes utilizar a função unsharp, mas isso é outra história!


Viva Ricardo. Obrigado pela tua crítica.
 Eu dei um pouco de brilho,contraste e sharp às fotos . Foram pequenas correcções inferiores ao valores de correcção automáticos ( no caso do brilho e contraste ), porque algumas das fotos estavam de facto escuras. Não mexi nas cores. Mas se calhar deu um ar menos natural às fotos . Nas macro parece-me bem , mas nas outras acho que ficou um pouco artificial.
  Se calhar valerá a pena fazer uma correcção dos brancos manual para o meu aquário. Estava em AWB.
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Oi Rui!!
Achei o teu sistema espectacular, só que não consegui aceder às imagens... Será que podias reenvia-las???
Os meus sinceros PARABÉNS!!!

Cumprimentos,
Ricardo Amaral

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Umas fotos da minha Lagoa :

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

mais umas :
A minha teimosia insiste numa derradeira tentativa de manter uma Heliofungia actiniformis.


Cump.
Rui

----------


## João M Monteiro

Lindas peças, Rui

Não resististe à Heliofungia, heim ?

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas, 

Se for a que eu vi (em Lisboa) é simplesmente linda!!
Tive mesmo para fazer uma loucura, a razão falou mais alto, felizmente!
Mas fico contente por teres sido tu a ficar com ela, assim posso ter o prazer de a ver mais vezes e concerteza em boa forma! :SbOk3:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Ah meus corais favoritos, muito lindos  :Pracima:  
Rui podes colocar a lista de comida que costumas colocar na lagoa ?

BTW As fotos estao cada vez melhor  :Olá:

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Oi. Nao haja duvida que ja fiquei com um cheirinho :yb677:  mas ainda nao consegui ver a perspectiva de todo o sistema :yb620:  . Quando puderes envia umas fotos :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado Roberto!
A receita é : lulas limpas  + camarão com cascas  ,ovas de peixe, ameijoa fresca , ostras frescas, spirulina em pó, Ciclopeeze, plancton congelado( red plancton da Gamma) + plancton liofilizado( tropic Marine ) , tudo passado com a varinha mágica+  Zoe vitaminas da Kent Marine   .
Cump.
Rui

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Parabéns Rui :SbOk3:   ...Espero que tenhas sorte com a _Heliofungia_  :SbOk:  




     Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Eles devem ficar todos babados com esta comida ! :yb624:  
Sera que alimentas o aqua ou tentas alimentar directamente os corais ? Podes colocar foto da reacao dos corais quando colocas a comida ? O que e esta farinha mágica ?

----------


## João M Monteiro

> O que e esta farinha mágica ?


Acho que o Rui queria ter escrito *varinha* mágica.... :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

:yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Desculpa Roberto .
Varinha mágica ( Blender ). Já corrigi .
Alimento o aquário . Muito! Paro as bombas. 2x por semana alimento directamente as Tubastreas . Devia fazê-lo mais , mas não tenho pachorra .

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

> Acho que o Rui queria ter escrito *varinha* mágica....


Eu tive que ir ao dicionario para saber o que era esta "varinha"  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mais uma sessão para praticar :

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

continuando....com umas macros :

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida



----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida



----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Aguardo as vossas críticas , especialmente dos mestres da fotografia.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá Rui :Olá: ,

Não sou nenhum mestre da fotografia, nem pouco mais ou menos, mas já que é para criticar... :yb665:  

Wow :EEK!:  , tem havido uma evolução brutal...andas em treinos intensivos estou a ver. :yb624:  

Queria fazer só mais 3 comentários:
- Essa _Heliofungia sp._ é muito bonita;
- Essa nova _Goniopora sp._ é demais, simplesmente linda :yb663:   :yb677:  ;
- Essa lagoa está cada vez melhor, com peças de "chorar por mais"! :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Neves

Rui :tutasla:  

 :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas: , quando o Julio vir essas fotos é certo que vamos ter fotos do aqua dele actualizadas :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Luis MF Rodrigues

Parabens Rui

nota-se uma grande evolução nas fotos. :tutasla:  

claro que a maquina ajuda :yb624:  

quanto ao resto, enfim, até irrita, corais saudaveis com cores lindas. :Palmas:  

Fotos gerais não há?

abraço

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Essa nova Goniopora sp. é demais, simplesmente linda




Ricardo, tu estás sempre atento .Era a que me faltava , a tal Goniopora polyformis . É de facto, fabulosa.

----------


## Tiago Garcia

Boas Rui,

Parabens pela aquisição dessa beldade! É simplesmente linda!
Continua com esse excelente trabalho que tens feito :Pracima:  

Atentamente,

----------


## Carlos Czymoch

Continuo de boca aberta e queixo caido é muito bonito para os

nossos olhos e que paz traz isto tudo para a nossa alma.

É Rui Ferreira de Almeida voce esta de Parabens muito belo

todo este seu sistema.

abraços.   :tutasla:   :bompost:   :yb677:   :Olá:   :Olá:   :SbOk:   :sbOk3

:    :Pracima:   :SbOk2:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Mais umas fotos

----------


## Paulo Marinheiro

Isso está cada vez mais refinado :SbOk:  


    Cumprimentos,

   Paulo Marinheiro

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Estou a aprender com a ajuda dos Mestres : João Ribeiro, Tiago Garcia, Juca, Diogo Lopes . De facto, fotografar aquários não é fácil.

----------


## Diogo Lopes

> Estou a aprender com a ajuda dos Mestres : João Ribeiro, Tiago Garcia, Juca, Diogo Lopes . De facto, fotografar aquários não é fácil.


 :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  
Já me ultrapassas-te à muito...! E já agora essa do Mestre...! :yb665:   :yb665:  

Abraço e parabéns pela grande evolução,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Viva Rui
 O empenho está a dar frutos excelentes,as fotos macro que são por vezes tão dificeis estão óptimas.
  Ficamos à espera de mais umas pérolas...(Lps)

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Algumas fotos de peixes :

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Hum, estou a ver que já começaram as novas intruduções. :yb665:   Foram só as _P. squamipinis_?

As fotos estão muito boas Rui :SbOk2:  ...não é fácil fotografar peixes. Nota-se que tens treinado com a nova máquina. :Smile:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: a noite Rui



Aproximadamente que tamanho tem este teu Choerodon fasciatus :SbQuestion2: 

Mais ou menos há quanto tempo o tens :SbQuestion2: 

Que lhe dás de alimento :SbQuestion2: 

Em qual das secções do sistema o colocas-te :SbQuestion2: 

Excelentes animais e fotografias dos mesmos :Palmas: 




> A receita é : lulas limpas + camarão com cascas ,ovas de peixe, ameijoa fresca , ostras frescas, spirulina em pó, Ciclopeeze, plancton congelado( red plancton da Gamma) + plancton liofilizado( tropic Marine ) , tudo passado com a varinha mágica+ Zoe vitaminas da Kent Marine .


muito rica esta papa :SbOk2:  

Fica com consistência cremosa ou mais liquida :SbQuestion2: 

Como a administras aos animais :SbQuestion2: 

Com que frequência :SbQuestion2: 




Heliofungia ou fungia do sol, correcto :SbQuestion2:  Tive uma bastante tempo até que um dia a alimentar, ocorreu um pequeno grande acidente...um toque ligeiro...coisas que acontecem. Oportunamente vou ter outra.

Como alimentas esta :SbQuestion2:  directamente ou o alimento chega-lhe com a corrente de água... :SbQuestion2: 

Espero não te maçar com as perguntas e se quiseres não respondas que eu vou seguindo este tópico do teu sistema pleno de conhecimento e lá acabará por surgir a informação se é que já não está já cá.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

O Choerodon fasciatus e lindo, como ele se comporta com a equipa de limpeza ?

----------


## Carlos Basaloco

Ola Rui,

Esse teu reef esta cada vez mais espectacular

__________
Carlos

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Tentando responder a algumas das perguntas.
- Há cerca de 1 mês introduzi 4 Anthias squamapinis fêmeas e 1 macho . Uma das fêmeas desapareceu ao 2ª dia.Os outros estão bem.
- Há cerca de uma semana introduzi :1 Gramma loreto, 1 Pseudochromis friedmani, 1 Choerodon fasciatus (pequeno, aproximadamente 12 cm , come de tudo, incluindo flocos; quanto há equipa de limpeza ela quase não existe em termos de Ermitas e turbos ; no aquario grande tenho apenas ofiurus e uma Haliotis assinina muito grande ), 2 Gobiodon rivulatuse um peixe que adoro - Lioproma carmabi - que espero que esteja vivo e seja apenas tímido.

Agora a notícia mais triste. A Heliofungia morreu dum dia para o outro. Durou apenas um mês . Estava linda e quando a alimentava dia sim dia não "engolia" activamente a comida ( red plancton ) . *Não tentarei* mais manter este coral. Se na minha lagoa , onde mantenho várias Gonioporas e outros Lps com sucesso , não consigo manter este coral , é porque de facto, alguma coisa ainda não sabemos sobre ele. É o coral mais sensível na minha opinião, a infecções agudas .Morre inexplicavamente , dum dia para o outro.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Agora a notícia mais triste. A Heliofungia morreu dum dia para o outro. Durou apenas um mês . Estava linda e quando a alimentava dia sim dia não "engolia" activamente a comida ( red plancton ) . *Não tentarei* mais manter este coral. Se na minha lagoa , onde mantenho várias Gonioporas e outros Lps com sucesso , não consigo manter este coral , é porque de facto, alguma coisa ainda não sabemos sobre ele. É o coral mais sensível na minha opinião, a infecções agudas .Morre inexplicavamente , dum dia para o outro.


B :Olá: a noite Rui e obrigado pelas respostas
Relativamente à Heliofungia tiveste algum problema recente ou passado de que te tenhas apercebido, de doença da geleia castanha :SbQuestion2:  Ou alguma vez tiveste essa doença no sistema :SbQuestion2:  
Eu perdi algumas Euphyllias devido a essa doença e é possível que o tal protozoário, Helicostomo sp que a provoca fique residente ou "ande por aí a nadar" à "boleia" e comecei a procurar informações sobre estes casos nas Heliofungia e assim surge esta doença como muito provável. Notaste alguma coisa nesse sentido :SbQuestion2: 

Neste tópico http://www.reefforum.net/showthread....eleia+castanha e em resposta a uma situação dessa natureza mas em Euphyllias, traduzi um artigo do Eric Borneman (naquela altura ainda não se colocava muito a questão dos direitos e também é pouca coisa :yb665: só ainda não encontrei solução para tornar "pouca coisa" os 7 artigos sobre Reef food de que já traduzi o primeiro mas para já fica na gaveta virtual )*






 Postado originalmente por Eric Borneman




*


> *Artigo da autoria* *Eric Borneman*
>  *http://www.ericborneman.com/Brown%20...n%20Jelly.html*** 
>  *Tradução Por Pedro Nuno Ferreira:
> 
> * *Infecções de geleia Castanha* *Notas:*
>  As infecções de geleia castanha são comuns nos corais de aquário. Vi-a uma vez numa *Montastrea cavernosa* (ou o que parecia ser a mesma condição) no meio natural. Este material é muito flocoso e o movimento da água preveniria que se tornasse num problema para a maioria dos corais, penso eu. Tal como estava, a *Montastrea* situava-se numa localização muito protegida. Parece ocorrer essencialmente em corais carnudos e especialmente depois de uma ferida. Também encontrei algum material em quantidade significativa que se assemelha muito no aspecto, em recifes degradados e corais daí próximos, mas habitualmente apenas no *substrato*. Suspeito que isto seja uma infecção oportunista causada por um ciliado _(NT:_ _ZOOLOGIA__ classe de protozoários que possuem cílios locomotores, como as paramécias, as vorticelas, etc.;ubíquo (NT: Do lat. ubíquu-, «que está em toda a parte»)_, em vez de um patogénico especializado do coral, mas nunca se sabe. Tenho algum material que acabei de enviar para um laboratório de histologia _(NT:_ _ciência biológica que tem por objecto o estudo dos tecidos; anatomia geral microscópica)_ e irei observa-la mais de perto no inicio do próximo ano. O material em si é contagioso para outros corais, mas contudo eu suspeito se esta elevada *densidade* de tecido necrosado, bactérias, ciliados, etc, se alojar noutro coral, pode ser um processo local, anoxia _(NT: deficiente oxigenação dos tecidos),_ concentrações não habituais dos micróbios, ou o que for. Pelo que sei de momento, os ciliados podem ser circunstanciais e estarem apenas a alimentar-se do tecido que pereceu por outras razões...mas a presença de ciliados e a muito característica aparência faz-me pensar que estão envolvidos não apenas por estarem ali por acaso. A progressão de uma infecção, pode contudo ser muito rápida...uma pequena colónia pode ser consumida num dia ou por aí. 
> 
>  *Descrição Histológica*
> 
> ...




Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Nuno , essa é normalmente a causa de morte das Heliofungias . O problema é que este coral, como tem um só pólipo, estas infecção são rápidas e sempre fatais. Não há tempo para tratar. Este agente é sempre oportunista e necessita de uma porta de entrda para a infecção. Suspeito que nos nossos aquários isso possa ser muito facilitado pela grande concentraç~ºao de animais num espaço muito pequeo. bastará um toque, uma lçigeira mordida de um peixe a tentar apanhar comida depositada sobre o coral, camarões, caranguejos, etc. Penso que para fazer uma tentativa séria de manter este coral necessitamos de uma lagoa, com média corrente ( para evita sedimentação sobre o coral, leito com granulometria média a fina , uma área livre ávolta do coral com cerca de 30 cm de raio e ausençia de caranguejos , ermitas e peixes com hábitos de picar as rochas.
não me parece que a alimentação do coral seja um problema, porque as mortes são súbitas e porque o coral reage muito bem à presença de alimento.

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Nuno , essa é normalmente a causa de morte das Heliofungias . O problema é que este coral, como tem um só pólipo, estas infecção são rápidas e sempre fatais. Não há tempo para tratar. Este agente é sempre oportunista e necessita de uma porta de entrda para a infecção. Suspeito que nos nossos aquários isso possa ser muito facilitado pela grande concentraç~ºao de animais num espaço muito pequeo. bastará um toque, uma lçigeira mordida de um peixe a tentar apanhar comida depositada sobre o coral, camarões, caranguejos, etc. Penso que para fazer uma tentativa séria de manter este coral necessitamos de uma lagoa, com média corrente ( para evita sedimentação sobre o coral, leito com granulometria média a fina , uma área livre ávolta do coral com cerca de 30 cm de raio e ausençia de caranguejos , ermitas e peixes com hábitos de picar as rochas.
> não me parece que a alimentação do coral seja um problema, porque as mortes são súbitas e porque o coral reage muito bem à presença de alimento.


 :Olá: Viva Rui e obrigado pela resposta elaborada que me permite perceber que partilhamos das mesmas opiniões e ideias sobre o que se passará, porquê, e eventualmente como ultrapassar a situação.
Para já e seguramente (não necessáriamente pela ordem abaixo): 

1 - A Heliofungia deverá ser em absoluto o último coral a colocar no sistema.

2- O sistema tem de "prever" as condições necessárias para albergar a Heliofungia




> Penso que para fazer uma tentativa séria de manter este coral necessitamos de uma lagoa, com média corrente ( para evita sedimentação sobre o coral, leito com granulometria média a fina , uma área livre ávolta do coral com cerca de 30 cm de raio e ausençia de caranguejos , ermitas e peixes com hábitos de picar as rochas.


ou seja, o sistema tem de ser "desenhado" a pensar neste coral, a Heliofungia e não "encaixar" um tal coral num sistema genérico, se é que se pode chamar assim à maioria dos sistemas que mantemos. Isso lembra-me até de alguma palavras do Julio sobre o facto de que misturamos coisas que na natureza não co-existem ou existem assim e depois temos todos os problemas daí resultantes como alelopatia, etc...

3 - Seguramente não é um coral para aquaristas com pouca experiência e têm de ser aquaristas dispostos a fazer concessões e sacrifícios para manterem este coral adequadamente

4 - Seguramente o meio pequeno e fechado que constitui os sistemas dos nossos aquários, devem promover o carácter "fulminante" das infecções.

5 - A Heliofungia em "mãos" experientes e numa lagoa construída para ela num sistema pequeno mas construído para ela, será sem dúvida um desafio interessante... :yb665: ...qual "Bonsai Marinho" (no sentido do cuidado, atenção, espaço dados, não nas técnicas :EEK!:  :yb624: )... :yb665: 

Por último Rui, pelo menos por agora...nos teus mergulhos já viste em plena natureza estes corais :SbQuestion2:  Se sim, como se apresentam :SbQuestion2:  Podes descrever a área de lagoa, imagino que seja lagoa :SbQuestion2:  Que outros animais vivem com este :SbQuestion2:  Tens fotografias de uma zona dessas com este corais, ou conheces alguém que tenha e possa fazer a gentileza de nos deixar publicar uma ou outra imagem :SbQuestion2: 

A minha ideia, que não é pretensiosa nem nunca será, é a de que se soubermos "comunicar" com a natureza, se nos esforçar-mos por comunicar coma a natureza despretensiosamente e apenas para a compreender e dela obter "autorização" para a manter-mos, ela, a natureza, será "simpática" connosco, ajudar-nos-à de dá-nos presentes". A titulo de exemplo de um desses presentes, estou a aguardar a chegada de um livro sobre seres marinho abissais, um universo que me fascina, e justamente nesse universo, existe uma medusa que se tornou praga nos fiordes da Noruega e que até à bem pouco tempo não se conseguía conservar viva em laboratório porque na presença da luz do dia, desfazia-se toda em pouco tempo. Ora quando se submeteu um desses animais a um ambiente de água gélida, que de resto já tinha, mas com uma luz vermelha, tipo câmara escura para revelar fotografias, o bicho já não se desfaz mais e vive, portanto a natureza revelou que este animal é sensível à luz do dia pelo que se respeitar-mos essa condição, podemos desfrutar da sua companhia...enfim em laboratório pelo menos e para a estudar no sentido de a limitar para que não destrua a pesca e não só, ou seja, que viva e deixe viver.

Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Diogo Lopes

Olá,

No passado dia 17 visitei o Rui e tireo algumas fotos... e começo pela famosa Heliofungia:



E por falar em Heliofungia, devo dizer-Vos que a Lagoa é agora, (embora os LPS´s não sejam os meus corais preferidos) o local do Sistema onde a variedade e riqueza é maior...













O aquário dos peixes... não existe!!! É agora um espectacular aqua de recife...







O reef original está como é óbvio muito bom (como todo o sistema)...











Parabéns Rui! :SbOk:   :SbOk:   :SbOk:  

Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Carlos Gião

Parabéns...o aquário é um espectáculo,e as imagens sinceramente estão cada vez mais à altura :SbBravo:  
Quanto à heliofungia...até me sinto... :Coradoeolhos:  pois após a visita ao Rui e perante o aspecto tão saudável da mesma ,resolvi comprar uma, que ainda está no importador,dadas as  alterações que estou a fazer no sistema.

----------


## Pedro Conceição

Boas!

Depois de mais uma vesita a casa do Rui, lá tirei umas fotos, não muitas, e escolhi as melhores para o pessoal ver!




















.....

----------


## Pedro Conceição

e mais....









Rui, obrigado por teres recebido aquela gente toda e a paciência para nos aturares.
Entretanto fica prometido mais umas fotos daqui a uns meses!  ;-)

----------


## Rui Bessa

Muito bom :tutasla:  
Adoro a foto das ricordeas e a dos zoanthus :Palmas:  
São corais espectaculares!
Parabéns!
Cumps,
Rui Bessa

----------


## Nuno Silva

Excelentes fotos,

Essas gorgónias estão muito interessantes! Rui, podias colocar umas fotos mais detalhadas das gorgónias?

Abraço
Nuno Silva

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Meus amigos por questões pessoais, falta de tempo( o que deu origem a perda de muitos corais SPS), razões económicas( acho um excesso e quase imoral os custo de manutenção do meu aquário ) e também por feitio ( sou um eterno satisfeito )vou mais uma vez remodelar tudo . Vendi já cerca de 100 kg de rocha ( faltam cerca de 50 ) e vou voltar a transformar o aquario grande somente para peixes ( de acordo com a ideia inicial ) respeitando o layout original e retirando toda a rocha que entretanto coloquei para dispor os corais. Assim terei muito mais espaço para os peixes nadarem. Isso vai permitir reduzir drasticamente a iluminação e o consumo de aditivos o que permite poupar dinheiro e trabalho a limpar vidros. 
O aquario de recife não terá SPS . Apenas moles , gorgonias, tridacnas , zoanthus , ricordeas , discossomas e alguns LPS , nomeadamente Euphyllias.
A lagoa deverá novamene voltar a ser um refugio com algas de várias especies e cores.
Cada vez que mudo reapaixono-me pelo Hobby !

----------


## NunoFilipe

Boa noite, Rui
Agradeço a tua disponibilidade em abrir as portas para nos mostrar o teu aqua.
Desejo-te a melhor sorte nesta nova fase do aquário.
Abraço,

Nuno Filipe Silva

----------


## Nuno Inácio

Sim Sr. Rui...! fico sempre sempre impressionado... tenho vindo ao tópico relaxar um bocadito. Parebens pelo projecto. Bons negócios e um bem-haja a todos... mas que fotos  :SbOk3:

----------


## Matias Gomes

vou até Portugal buscar uma muda desse coral rsss

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia a todos

Alguém sabe como anda este aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

> Bom dia a todos
> 
> Alguém sabe como anda este aquário?
> 
> Abraço
> Pedro Ferrer


 :Olá: Viva
Tal como explicado pelo Rui no post 388, este aquário está em remodelação/recuperação, um processo longo em que ainda se encontra. O Rui anda também muito ocupado profissionalmente o que inclusive não lhe permitiu dar uma entrevista para a Rádio Reefforum.




> Meus amigos por questões pessoais, falta de tempo( o que deu origem a perda de muitos corais *SPS*), razões económicas( acho um excesso e quase imoral os custo de manutenção do meu aquário ) e também por feitio ( sou um eterno satisfeito )vou mais uma vez remodelar tudo . Vendi já cerca de 100 kg de rocha ( faltam cerca de 50 ) e vou voltar a transformar o aquario grande somente para peixes ( de acordo com a ideia inicial ) respeitando o layout original e retirando toda a rocha que entretanto coloquei para dispor os corais. Assim terei muito mais espaço para os peixes nadarem. Isso vai permitir reduzir drasticamente a iluminação e o consumo de aditivos o que permite poupar dinheiro e trabalho a limpar vidros. 
> O aquario de recife não terá *SPS* . Apenas moles , gorgonias, tridacnas , zoanthus , ricordeas , discossomas e alguns *LPS* , nomeadamente Euphyllias.
> A lagoa deverá novamene voltar a ser um refugio com algas de várias especies e cores.
> Cada vez que mudo reapaixono-me pelo Hobby !







Atenciosamente :SbOk3: 
Pedro Nuno

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Como vai essa anunciada remodelação já anunciada em outros posts??

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Pedro

Está a ir devagar . Posso dizer que os peixes estão de optima saúde e os corais moles também . Tenho alguns problemas com algas filamentosas verdes mas nada de grave . Tenho que comprar uns ouriços (Diademas e Tripneustes) . Estou também à procura de algas coloridas para o meu refúgio ( quem tiver avise ). Quero ainda comprar um carpete azul e uma Entacmea vermelha /rosa . De resto falta mais um ou 2 anjos grandes, um Balistoides conspicillum, um sohal, um lineatus e um C. auriga. T~em é que ser peixes grandes para poderem entrar .
Hoje em dia dou comer aos peixes de 2 em 2 dias, limpo os vidros uma vez por semana ,mudo os sacos de filtração mecânica de 4 em 4 dias, limpo o escumador de 8 em 8 dias e não faço mais nada . O aquário não é uma das prioridades da minha vida . Deixou de ser um trabalho para voltar a ser um hobbie cuja premissa continua a ser o bem estar dos animais que lá vivem . Para encontar este equilibrio não mantenho espécies dificeis . Já o fiz e sei o que envolve em custos economicos e pessoais.

Um dia destes coloco umas fotos!

----------


## carlos teodosio

rui tudo bem? sou o carlos e moro no brasil e tenho um  nano de 72l e é bem simples o sistema dele, não tenho sump, uso um skimmer da seaclone e um skilter 250. tenho nesse aqua um peixe e alguns invertebrados e um coral zoanthus, nãotem lampada hqi nem t5 coral vai muito bem. eu  coloco vitamina pra rv, iodo, corretor de calcio e magnesio. sempre faço testes e tudo ok. devo colocar  hqi ou t5 sendo as medidas do aqua 60*30*40. 

seu aquario não tem nem um coral zoanthus? é muito dificil manter um?

o meu peixe é um cantigaster será que ele vai comer o coral? faz um tempo que tenho o coral e ele numca mexeu!!!

seu vc poder me ajudar a melhorar meu aquario fico muito grato!!

fotos do aqua

coral zoanthus





começo do aqua





depois coloco mais ft!!!

grato mesmo!!!!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Carlos talvez fosse melhor abrires um tópico novo!

Assim mais pessoas poderiam ver e dar a sua ajuda no teu nano!

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

Boas Rui, a quantas anda sua colonia de tubipora verde?

Esta é magnífica......Parabéns pelo sistema !

Ahhh, percibi que tens uma duncanopsammmia axifuga, quantos polipos tem?

----------


## carlos teodosio

boa noite amigo 

não sei como montar um topicos. pode me ajudar?

seu aquario é realmente lindo!!!

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Então, como vai esse aquário?

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Tive a oportunidade no outro dia de usufruir da hospitalidade e simpatia  do Rui.

De facto está um aquário fabuloso (não conheci a "versão anterior") cheio de peixes fabulosos (tambem sou fanatico de anjos e borboletas).

Agradeço por isso publicamente ao Rui Almeida pela simpatia com que me recebeu e pelo know-how unico que tem nesta área.

Um grande abraço !

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Gonçalo,
O prazer foi meu e agradeço-te por me teres vendido um peixe que perseguia há algum tempo - Centropyge aurantia .
Prometo que em breve colocarei algumas fotos, agora que tive um a recaída forte pela doênça saudável que é este hobby .

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Bom dia Rui

Então novidades?
Essa lagoa com palhaços e anémonas... etc etc...

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Para cumprir a promessa aqui vai uma pequena amostra dos meus peixes, porque " eu gosto é de peixes !", sobretudo dos menos comuns

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

continuando...

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

terminando por hoje ,

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Rui !

E sempre uma delicia ver os teus peixes.

As fotografias não mostram nem um milésimo da beleza dos peixes e do seu movimento ao longo do aquário.

Fico feliz por ver que o "vermelhinho" esta de saude (deve andar sempre nas escondidas como de costume, mas lá saiu para uma fotografia  :SbSourire2:  ).

O Xanthopunctatus juvenil é lindissimo ! ( sou fã desse peixe )

Ja reparei que tens corais moles junto com os anjos. 

Como estou a fazer um FOWLR,  gostava de saber qual a tua experiência de anjos vs corais moles.

Um grande abraço para ti !

----------


## João Seguro

boas Rui, esse peixe que tens ai é um Moorish Idle? Tens uns peixes muito bonitos  :Wink:  parabéns

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Uma pequena ajuda na visualização das fotos

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Continuação

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Tens uns peixes muito bonitos  :Palmas: 
Então esse Achilles... :SbBaiserProfilDroit: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Actualização do "setup" . Peguei no meu primeiro post e verifico que voltei ao meu objectivo inicial .

"O objectivo de ter escolhido um sistema tão grande, particularmente o aquário de 450x80x80 cm foi o de manter peixes anjo e borboletas ( especialmente o Chaetodon semilarvatus ) que são peixes que me fascinam".

Aquários :

Softreef FishIn Chillout 160x70x80 cm ( laminado de 16 mm )            
Angel & Buterfly Reefway 450x80x80 cm ( laminado de 20 mm)
Haloween Lagoon  120x60x60 cm   (laminado 12 mm)                             
Anemone & Tridacna city 120x40x30 cm ( 10 mm )      

Bombas retorno:
 Iwaki 4500 lt/h e Eheim 5000 lt /h para o Angel & Buterfly Reefway
Eheim 1262 para o Softreef  
Eheim 5000 lt/h para o Anemone & Tridacna city
A Haloween lagoon recebe água por queda, de todos os outros aquários .

Sump:
Polipropileno 120+ 100 + 80 cm                 

Circulação interna do Softreef - 2 Tunze Stream de 12500 lt/h. 
Circulação no Angel & Buterfly Reefway - 2 Tunze Stream de 20000 lt/h em cada extremo e uma de 12500 Lt/ h central. 1 Polário de 15000 lt/h
Circulação no Haloween Lagoon - Rio 4500 lt/hora
Circulação no Anemone & Tridana City - Rio 3000 lt/hora



Escumador - Deltec AP 1004 alimentado por uma Tunze de 2800 lt/hora

A alcalinidade e o calcio são assegurados por um reactor de Kalkwasser da Deltec. 
8 Lampadas de UV 55 w  da TMC
Oozonizador da Sanders de 300 mg/hora injectando no escumador Iluminação : 
aquário de recife - 14 T5 de 24 W
aquário de peixes - 12 T5 de 80 W
lagoa - 2 T5 de 80 W
refugio - 6 T5 de 54W
Nos aquários maiores temos 2 a 4 cm de areia viva . Na lagoa 15 cm DSB .
A sump está ao pé de um ponto de água e esgoto . Ao pé da sump teremos um deposito com 300 lt para água de reposição ( água da torneira passada por filtro e carvão e resina mista ). Perto existe um deposito de 1000 litros para fazer água salgada. Mudas de 900 litros de 2 em 2 meses . 

Os aquarios ,na totalidade têm cerca de 600 Kg de rocha viva

A temperatura é assegurada por 900 W de termostatos no inverno . Só os liguei, este ano, em Novembro . Como o aquário está numa cave fresca no verão a temperatura não ultrapassa os 29 graus .

pH médio de 8,1 
Alcalinidade média de 8 kH
Nitratos média de 5 mg/l
Temperatura média de 26 º
Densidade de 1,024


Peixes no Soft Reef :

Zanclus canescens
Genicanthus bellus( casal )
Centropyge potteri
Centropyge aurantonotus
Anthis squamapinis ( 2 fêmeas e 1 macho )
Odontanthias borbonius
Balistoides conspicillum juv.
Xanthichthys auromarginatus( casal com fêmea grande e macho pequeno )
Chelmon marginalis
Lioproma swalesi
Bodianus bimaculatus
Neocirrhitus armatus
Oxycirrhitus typhus
Zebrassoma flavencens
Acanthurus leucosternon 
Acreicthys tomentosus
Chaetodontoplus septentrionalis
Macropharyngodon bipartitus
Salarias ramosus
Apolemichthys xanthopuncatus juv
Holacanthus ciliaris juv
Pygoplites diacanthus
Pomacanthus imperator juv
Amphiprion percula ( casal )
Chromis viridis 6
Pseudocheilinus ocellatus

Haloween Lagoon:

Rhinopias frondosa amarela
Rhinopias frondosa roxa
Acanthurus sohal
Choerodon fasciata
Ctenochaetus hawaiiensis
Taenianotus triacanthus

Anemone & Tridacna city:
casal de Premnas biaculeatus com banda amarela
Acanthurus achilles
10 Entacmea quadricolo vermelhas e verdes
Tridacna squamosa xl 
Tridacna derasa xl

Angel &Buterfly reefway:
Chaetodon colare
Chaetodon auriga
Chaetodon semilarvatus
Chaetodon ephiphium
Calloplesiops altivelis
Zebrasoma veliferum
Zebrasoma rostratum
Paracanthurus hepatus 2
Acanthurus lineatus
Amphiprion frenatus casal
Centropyge bicolor
Centropyge aurantonotus
Chaetodontoplus duboulayi
Euxiphipops xanthometapon
Pomacanthus paru
Euxiphipops navarchus
Centropyge loriculus 2
Bodianus pulchellus
Apolemichthys trimaculatus
Heniochus intermedius

----------


## Manuel Gomes

Que lindo peixinho azul e laranja!!!
Parabéns pelo aquário.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ao Gonçalo e ao Manuel agradeço e fiz questão que os peixes ( Centropyge aurantonotus e E. navarchus )que me venderam faz já uns meses aprareceçem nas fotos para verem que estão bem tratados .
Obrigado Anthony pela ajuda na visualização das fotos.
As fotos foram feitas á pressa e com os vidros um pouco sujos. Desculpem a falta de qualidade.

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Ao Gonçalo e ao Manuel agradeço e fiz questão que os peixes ( Centropyge aurantonotus e E. navarchus )que me venderam faz já uns meses aprareceçem nas fotos para verem que estão bem tratados .
> Obrigado Anthony pela ajuda na visualização das fotos.
> As fotos foram feitas á pressa e com os vidros um pouco sujos. Desculpem a falta de qualidade.


Não tenho a minima da duvidas que ficou na pessoa certa !

Abraço !

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Um reaparecimento aguardado com expectativa e com razão.
Peixes dignos de registo! Pena que muitos não sejam 'reef safe'... pois a sua beleza assim o devia permitir.
 :Palmas: 

Abraço
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## NunoAlexandre

divinal simplesmente divinal , e como eu costumo dizer num aquário é os peixes que brilham .

----------


## Rafael Lessa

Perfeito!

Uma pergunta, há quanto tempo tens o Zanclus?

----------


## José J Correia

Apenas tenho a dizer espectacular :SbOk:  :yb677: .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O Zanclus está comigo há cerca de 6 meses . Come tudo desde granulados , Mysis , artemia, nori e até pedaços de "silver sides" ( peixinhos congelados ).
O peixe veio das Maldivas. A proveniência dos peixes é muito importante, sobretudo nas espécies mais sensiveis. A forma como são capturados e como são transportados e mantidos em cativeiro até ao consumidor final são fundamentais. Os peixes da TMC são na minha opinião os melhores que existem em Portugal e na Europa . Normalmente proveêm de boas origens, leia-se bons colectores , e são mantidos em água de excelente qualidade e bem alimentados várias vezes ao dia , o que considero fundamental .

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Rui,

É bom ter-te de volta  :Smile: 

Que alimento dás aos _Rhinopias frondosa_? Esse peixes não são muuuuito venenosos?

O par da _Amphiprion percula_ da primeira foto é muito bonito, já puseram ovos alguma vez?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Ricardo
É bom estar de volta, em bora nunca tivesso deixado de cá vir espreitar de vez em quando .
Finalmente alguém se interessa por saber mais coisas sobre estes peixes tão pouco comuns  como fascinantes. São de facto venenosos pois saõ da familia dos Scorpaenidae. Alimento-os com peixinhos congelados e de vez em quandocamarões das poças apanhados no raso. Com a ajuda de uma algália para cães fina ( tubo de polipropileno com cerca de 2mm de diametro )espeto a cauda dos peixinho e movimentando-os suavemente à frente das Rhinopias simulo um peixe vivo . Elas comem 2 a3 peixes por dia 4 x por semana para não sofrerem de figado gordo por superalimentação. São peixes de uma beleza exótica e que nunca se escondem . Gostam de estar aos pares ou aos trios . Podem ser mantidos em aquarios relativamente pequenos porque não nadam e movimentam-se pouco . 
Um facto extraordinário é que mudam a pele regularmente ( uma vez por semana ou até mais . Pensa-se que seja uma forma de se libertarem dos parasitas. Quando estão prestes a mudar , escurecem e comem menos .
Gostaria de saber se mais alguém mantém estes peixes. 
Os percula nunca puseram ovos.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Um Zanclus desses é que eu queria arranjar...

Vi um tópico do Pedro Nuno Ferreira, em que fala em alimentá-lo com esponjas....


Pelo que entendi o teu veio da TMC, certo?


Belo sistema!Continua com o bom trabalho!

Cumps

Pedro

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

umas fotos tiradas com mais tempo

----------


## Rui Morais

Palavras para que, simplesmente fantastico  :yb677:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

Viva Rui,

O que achas do comportamento do Chaetodontoplus septentrionalis ?  E secretivo ?

E comparativamente ao Gold Flake ? (digo isto porque procuro um anjo mais "descarado"  :SbSourire2:  :SbSourire2: ).

Abraço !!

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

O C. septentrionalis é fabuloso , muito bonito e muito activo, mas pouco agrssivo . O Gold Flake também .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

mais umas fotos

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

continuando

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

e

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Rui, espectacular!

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Quem é vivo sempre aparece  :Smile: 
Espectacular todo o sistema, como sempre!  :Pracima: 

 :tutasla:

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Rui,
Fascinante, podia descrever o metodo de alimentação dada?
Muito obrigado

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Alimento 2x por dia com nori, artemia com alho ou spirulina, mysis, kril pacifica, granulado para herbivoros e peixes congelados ( silver sides )aos pedaços ou, no caso das Rhinopias ou do peixe sapo, inteiros . Tento variar ao maximo a alimentação e por vezes faço uma mistura com camarão ameijoas , lulas , nori , e cyclopeeze ,tudo triturado.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Este é o meu amigo sapo . Tem uma "cana de pesca" no nariz que agita assim que me vê a aproximar com um peixe.

----------


## António Paulo Simões

Alguma vez teve a preocupação dos zebrasomas e hepatus (peixes herbívoros) não comerem "carne"?

Aquando da confecção da papa, costuma escorrer o molho evitando a sua introdução no aquário?

Sinceramente, considera a introdução do alho uma mais valia?

Peço desculpa por tantas perguntas.

Abraços,

PS - Quanto custa a entrada no oceanário?

Cpts,

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Alguma vez teve a preocupação dos zebrasomas e hepatus (peixes herbívoros) não comerem "carne"?


Nenhuma. A dieta deles é mista, inclusivé na natureza.




> Aquando da confecção da papa, costuma escorrer o molho evitando a sua introdução no aquário?


Nem pensar . É bom para alimerntar os corais.



> Sinceramente, considera a introdução do alho uma mais valia?


Apenas como estimulante do apetite e eventualmente do sistema imunitário. Não acredito no alho como anti-parasitário.



> PS - Quanto custa a entrada no oceanário?


Não sei . Faz uns meses que não vou lá.  :SbSourire2:  .

----------


## Heitor Simões

Olá!

Rui, pareceu-me ver um Bellus Angelfish numa das fotos é verdade? se for o que sabes sobre esse peixe no que diz respeito a ser ou nao compativel com corais.

Pareceu-me tambem ver um Odontanthias borbonius certo? que tipo de aclimatação fizeste para o colocares no aquário trata-se de uma antia rara e muito bonita. algum truque especial? ouve algum ataque da parte dos outros peixes?

Por fim para não te incomodar mais ... o Achiles está junto com o Leucosternon? Tencionas coloca-los juntos? tenho o fetiche de colocar um achiles e um leucosternon junto, o achiles ja la está agora estou muito receoso para colocar um leucosternon... no teu entender ha hipotese de colocar os dois?

1 abraço

Obrigado

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Rui, pareceu-me ver um Bellus Angelfish numa das fotos é verdade? se for o que sabes sobre esse peixe no que diz respeito a ser ou nao compativel com corais.


Sim . Todos os membros do Genero Geniacanthus são reefsafe. são os ajos mais adequados para adicionar a um Reef porque comem na "coluna de água " isto é são planctívoros. O G. bellus é o mais bonito ,curiosamente neste caso a fêmea . O G. bellus é um peixe de profundidade e muitos exemplares exibem prolemas de descompressão se não forem correctamente capturados.



> Pareceu-me tambem ver um Odontanthias borbonius certo? que tipo de aclimatação fizeste para o colocares no aquário trata-se de uma antia rara e muito bonita. algum truque especial? ouve algum ataque da parte dos outros peixes?


Certo . Adaptou-se na boa . Não foi atacada. Não fiz nenhuma aclimatação especial . Come muito bem.



> Por fim para não te incomodar mais ... o Achiles está junto com o Leucosternon? Tencionas coloca-los juntos? tenho o fetiche de colocar um achiles e um leucosternon junto, o achiles ja la está agora estou muito receoso para colocar um leucosternon... no teu entender ha hipotese de colocar os dois?


Não estão juntos. O Leucosternum quase que o matava em 2 horas. Coloquei-o no aquário das anemonas junto com o casal de premnas e as tridacnas. Foi o meu ultimo peixe introduzido. Tenho-o há um mês . Come muito bem e parece-me que se vai safar da valente tareia que apanhou . 
Parece-me dificil colocar os dois juntos. Eu só tentaria se entrassem ao mesmo tempo no aquario peixes de tamanho médio e num aquário com pelo menos 800 litros . No futuro irão lutar mas se as forças forem iguais ,talvez se aguentem.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

E o Achilles como bem? De tudo?
Fazes alguma coisa de especial?


 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> E o Achilles como bem? De tudo?
> Fazes alguma coisa de especial?


Come nori, artemia e mysis .

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Come nori, artemia e mysis .


Que tentação....

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Será que a minha Rhinopia fez uma postura ? Nunca ouvi falar sobre a reprodução destes peixes em aquário , Têm dimorfismo sexual ?

----------


## Pedro Ferrer

Boa tarde Rui

Qual a tua frequência de TPA's ?
São realizadas com água do mar suponho...

Resinas?
Anti-fosfatos? Carvão?

Sentes que tens o aquário estabilizado, ou tens algum parâmetro que te custe a manter?

Sendo um sistema de peixes, qual a densidade que optaste por manter?

Grato pela atenção
Pedro Ferrer

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

"It is extremely difficult to breed in an aquarium, and has no distinguishing characteristics to help differentiate males from females."

Goose Scorpionfish (Rhinopias frondosa)

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Qual a tua frequência de TPA's ?
> São realizadas com água do mar suponho...


Não uso água do mar . Só se fosse louco . Acartar 1000 litros ! Nem pensar. Faço de 2 em 2 meses 20 % ou seja 1000 lt com sal da Tropic Marin e água da torneira.



> Resinas?
> Anti-fosfatos? Carvão?


Não uso nada, a não ser Kalk!




> Sentes que tens o aquário estabilizado, ou tens algum parâmetro que te custe a manter?


Perfeitamente estabilizado : ph entre 8 e 8,3 Kh a 12 ( quando tinha corais duros tinha reactor de cálcio  e o ph estava sempre entre 7,7 e 8 e o kh nunca ultrapassava os 8/9 porque o crescimento dos corais era brutal e os consumos logicamente também. Os nitratos nunca ultrapassaram os 5 .



> Sendo um sistema de peixes, qual a densidade que optaste por manter?


1,024 porque também tenho muitos coaris moles, anemonas e tridacnas

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Boas Rui,

E novidades desse aquario? como estao as coisas?
Olha como entendido de anjos, os unicos corais que consegues manter sao moles? nao ha LPS que os anjo nao gostam?

 :SbOk3:

----------


## hernani esteves

Olá rui. 
Estava a ler os teus artigos e reparei que falas em gluconato de cálcio para subir o cálcio, e para magnésio e carbonatos o que aconselhas.
estou a usar cloreto de cálcio, cloreto de magnésio e hidróxido de cálcio para carbonatos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Esta tudo bem, excepto as Rhinophias que morreram com infecções respiratórias infelizmente. Eram os meus favoritos.
Os anjos cresceram muito.
Os LPS são os corais favoritos dos anjos. 

Hernani tudo depende do que queres manter . Para SPS usaria provavelmente Balling ou reactor de calcio . Para o resto contentava-me com reactor de Kalk . Para aquarios pequenos( até 300lt ) aditivos de 2 partes seriam suficientes.
De Balling não percebo muito e existem muitos experts neste forum para te ajudar.

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

Pois acredito... mas como é qe algumas pessoas tem anjos em aquario minados de SPS e LPS... Será do tipo como é tanto coral mesmo que bique hoje um, so o ira bicar o mesmo uns bons tempos depois e tem tempo de recuperar.

 :SbOk3:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Olá Rui,

Os teus peixes estão espectaculares.

Para quando esse aquário repovoado de SPS? 

Fica aqui um link para te servir de inspiração

Copp's Acropora and Angelfish Dominated Reef Tank

Um abraço,

----------


## Anthony Rosado Neto

> Olá Rui,
> 
> Os teus peixes estão espectaculares.
> 
> Para quando esse aquário repovoado de SPS? 
> 
> Fica aqui um link para te servir de inspiração
> 
> Copp's Acropora and Angelfish Dominated Reef Tank
> ...


Como é que pode.....  :Admirado: 

 :SbOk3:

----------


## hernani esteves

Obrigado Rui. 
Terminei a armação da iluminação. Vou montá-la entretanto.
manda-me um mail teste para personalimpa@gmail.com
Quando a minha garota acordar envio-te os contactos da quinta para levares os teus garotos. 

Um abraço.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Pedro, achei mais correcto responder-te aqui.

O aquário está bem , os "anjos " cresceram muito bem como os "cirurgiões " e são peixes muito territoriais sendo impossível introduzir novos habitantes. O que é bom porque os peixes ajudam-me a controlar os meus impulsos de adquir mais "aquele" exemplar . Portanto agora é só vê-los crescer.
Tenho vários corais moles muitas anémonas Entacmea quadricolor verdes e vermelhas que se dividiram loucamente e 2 tridacnas, uma squamosa e uma derasa com cerca de 30 cm de comprimento. Mudo 750 lt de água de 3 em 3 meses e só uso kalk. Verdadeiramente "lowtech". Tenho um Holocanthus clarionensis que era do Gonçalo Rio . Está lindo ( a erosão da linha lateral e o Hole in the head já praticamente desapareceu do outro lado também Gonçalo. Daqui a 1 ano gostarioa de ter um Chaetodonplus conspicilatus, se as condições o permitirem . Talvez consiga com algumas redistribuições pelos 4 aquários após alguns anjos crescerem mais um pouco. Será o ultimo anjo e o corolário deste sistema.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Ainda bem que tudo corre bem!

Agora só ficam a faltar é uma fotozinhas  :Olá: 

 :Pracima:  :tutasla:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Hugo quaquer dia deixo de guardar as  calhas que me compraste ( já lá vão 2 anos ) ou cobro-te taxa de armazém , LOl . 
Um dia deste faço umas fotos , prometo .

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Hugo quaquer dia deixo de guardar as calhas que me compraste ( já lá vão 2 anos ) ou cobro-te taxa de armazém , LOl . 
> Um dia deste faço umas fotos , prometo .


Tens toda a razão... temos de combinar isso!

Este FDs não me dá jeito, mas para a semana combinamos!  :SbOk:

----------


## Gonçalo Rio

> Viva Pedro, achei mais correcto responder-te aqui.
> 
> O aquário está bem , os "anjos " cresceram muito bem como os "cirurgiões " e são peixes muito territoriais sendo impossível introduzir novos habitantes. O que é bom porque os peixes ajudam-me a controlar os meus impulsos de adquir mais "aquele" exemplar . Portanto agora é só vê-los crescer.
> Tenho vários corais moles muitas anémonas Entacmea quadricolor verdes e vermelhas que se dividiram loucamente e 2 tridacnas, uma squamosa e uma derasa com cerca de 30 cm de comprimento. Mudo 750 lt de água de 3 em 3 meses e só uso kalk. Verdadeiramente "lowtech". Tenho um Holocanthus clarionensis que era do Gonçalo Rio . Está lindo ( a erosão da linha lateral e o Hole in the head já praticamente desapareceu do outro lado também Gonçalo. Daqui a 1 ano gostarioa de ter um Chaetodonplus conspicilatus, se as condições o permitirem . Talvez consiga com algumas redistribuições pelos 4 aquários após alguns anjos crescerem mais um pouco. Será o ultimo anjo e o corolário deste sistema.


Viva Rui,

Fico feliz por saber que o "rapagão" está bem (não tenho duvidas que ficou em boas mãos).  De facto a teoria que uma água de boa qualidade, associada a uma boa alimentação com alguma suplementação de vitamina C pode fazer milagres ao HLLE.

De facto o Chaetodonplus conspicilatus é uma autêntica beleza cuja face parece que foi esculpida de dourado e labios de azul clarinho.  Uma adição de ouro ao teu sistema que tem no seu grau de sucesso a quantidade de anos dos teus habitantes.

Abraço !

----------


## Artur França

Boa tarde a todos,
Eu pensava que nos meus mais de 30 anos de aquariofilia
Já tinha visto tudo, mas ainda bem que tenho muito a ver
Pois este aquario é um sonho. Um belo exemplo de que a dedicação
O conhecimento e a pesquisa andam juntos com o bom gosto
Parabéns Rui por este magnifico aquario, com corais e peixes únicos 
E deslumbrantes.      :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677:   :yb677: 
Abraços
Artur

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado Artur pelas tuas palavras. Hoje em dia os corais são poucos restringindo-se a moles por 2 razoes . Uma foi de ordem económica porque eu não podia suportar mais as contas de electricidade  que tinha com 7vezes 400 w mais as t5 e os produtos de manutenção  . Outra foi por razoes de tempo disponível . Tratar de um aquário de SPS com peixes e uma lagoa de LPS com Gonioporas e Tubastreas consumia muito tempo em manutenção  e alimentação . Bem alem disto eu gosto mais de peixes !
Hoje e um aquário ou melhor um sistema de aquarios mais lowtech muito mais barato e fácil de manter embora menos vistoso . Mas o que me da prazer e ver peixes que tenho há mais de 5 anos e que cresceram espetacularmente no aquário . Hoje os problemas que tenho derivam da agressividade ,particularmente do meu Acanthurus sohal  gigante e do mais recente terror que e o Holocanthus clarionensis que era do Gonçalo Rio.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Rui,

Os teus peixes são espectaculares, tens aí uma colecção! Estou aqui a babar-me.

Ao rever as fotos reparei no Chelmon marginalis.

Satisfaz-me a minha curiosidade .... O que achas desse peixe? Muito difícil de manter? Em comparação com o rostratus... no geral, achas mais fácil ou não de adaptar? Já vi esta questão ser colocada algumas vezes, mas nunca ninguém respondeu concretamente.
Dizem que por ser da Australia, é "apanhado em melhores condições", por isso até "pode" ser mais fácil de manter.
Qual a tua opinião?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ricardo, é muito mais fácil de manter, na minha experiência. Adapta-se melhor a qualquer tipo de comida que lhe caiba no bico .

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Obrigado. Confirmaste a impressão que tinha.

Mais um para a "wish-list"!  :yb663: 




E em média, quanto ficará um peixinho destes?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Bem, resolvi testar o meu aquário para fosfatos e nitratos coisa que já não fazia há muito tempo depois de ter desistido dos SPS por redução da iluminação devido a factores económicos. Na altura desliguei também o reactor de rowaphos e fiz TPA,s de 4 em 4 meses mais ou menos. 
Agora para ficarem escandalizados tenho 50 de nitratos e 0,14 de fosfatos . Ah e os peixes estão de boa saúde( os nitratos até 100 não chateiam muito os peixes) não tenho assim muitas algas ( agora vão aumentar porque mudei de lâmpadas e acrescentei algumas T5) e os corais moles estão bons. 
Mudei 1000 litros de água há 3 dias, sifonando o fundo ( tanta porcaria ). Vou mudar mais 500 na quarta. Começei a adicionar microbacter7 e liguei o reactor com bio-pallets. Liguei também, o reactor de rowaphos. 
Agora na vossa opinião , há remédio para estes níveis de nitratos e fosfatos sem retirar o substrato e eventualmente parte da rocha e lavá-los em água salgada para remover os detritos acumulados.  Vai lá com os pró-bióticos e com o rowaphos. Qual vai ser o factor limitante da remoção por incorporação com esta proporção.
Como cheguei a estes valores. Alimentação excessiva  , falta de TPA,s , falta de antiphosfatos, falta de pró-bioticos. 
É um aquário giro de peixes , é. É um aquário bom? Não, é uma cagada em termos de recife. Lol
Ps: tenho cerca de 12 Entacmea quadricolor vermelhas e 14 verdes fluorescentes que não se param de dividir . Tenho que vendê-las

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> É um aquário giro de peixes , é. É um aquário bom? Não, é uma cagada em termos de recife. Lol


looooool





> Ps: tenho cerca de 12 Entacmea quadricolor vermelhas e 14 verdes fluorescentes que não se param de dividir . Tenho que vendê-las


E alimentas essas anemonas todas?

Eu ficava com uma verde se venderes baratinho...looool

cumps

----------


## hernani esteves

olá Rui. Essa pergunta nem parece tua. Como queres que os fosfatos e nitratos desapareçam. 
Artes mágicas???
Ou são consumidos processo natural, ou neutralizados quimicamente.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Pedro, as Entacmea não necessitam se ser alimentadas directamente . Apanham os restos dos peixes e claro usam as zooxantelas . Tens é que colocá-las numa rocha isolada tipo ilhota para se manterem no lugar e não andarem a passear.

----------


## Cesar Soares

OLá Rui
Bem com tantos litros e com tantos peixes, esses valores não vão ser fáceis de baixar! 

No entanto acho que já tomaste os passos certos. Ligaste o rowaphos, o reactor de biopellets e o MB7. Com o tempo devem baixar de certeza.. Mas vai levar algum tempo.. Umas TPA semanais (por mais pequenas que sejam) com sifonagem do fundo também era um bom auxilio. 

Que circulação tens neste momento?
Qual é o escumador que tens?(desculpa se está algures lá atrás mas nao vi!)

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Pedro, as Entacmea não necessitam se ser alimentadas directamente . Apanham os restos dos peixes e claro usam as zooxantelas . Tens é que colocá-las numa rocha isolada tipo ilhota para se manterem no lugar e não andarem a passear.


Boas!

Eu tenho uma vermelha e custumo alimentar todas as semanas...já se dividiu 1x....

Em relação às verdes quandos quiseres vender diz qq coisa!

Abraço

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Agora na vossa opinião , há remédio para estes níveis de nitratos e fosfatos sem retirar o substrato e eventualmente parte da rocha e lavá-los em água salgada para remover os detritos acumulados. Vai lá com os pró-bióticos e com o rowaphos. Qual vai ser o factor limitante da remoção por incorporação com esta proporção.
> Como cheguei a estes valores. Alimentação excessiva , falta de TPA,s , falta de antiphosfatos, falta de pró-bioticos.
> É um aquário giro de peixes , é. É um aquário bom? Não, é uma cagada em termos de recife. Lol


Pá... Pergunta lixada essa.

Com tantos anos de substrato, eu teria medo de lhe mexer. Qual a altura do substrato? E qual é o teu "feeling", em relação a como está, achas que esta completamente saturado?

Fazer um "spray" na rocha com uma bomba na rocha e depois aspirar os sedimentos, deve ser suficiente.

Estou com um bocado de medo de um "boom" de bactérias no teu aquário, doseia as bio-pellets e as bactérias "por baixo".  

Para mim não é um aquário bom, é um aquário muito bom!

Vais começar a colocar SPS? De que forma, como antigamente, no aquário mais à esquerda?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Olha Ricardo, eu a antever uma coisa destas fiz DSB na lagoa ( cerca de 15 cm ). Posso isolar este aquário, e sacar a areia toda e substituir. No aquário grande e no mais à esquerda onde eventualmente virei a por os SPS novamente a camada é muito fina , cerca de 2 cm e dá para aspirar na boa e quando fazia TPA'S aspirava parte do areão e repunha com novo.
 A Rocha não tem mau aspecto embora tenha alguns detritos . É lixado fazer boa circulação num aquário tão grande. Mesmo a lagoa não sei se estará completamente saturado. 
Ouve o problema é que quando andava com pouco tempo alimentava os peixes só uma vez e era às camadas para os gajos não passarem fome mas esta refeição grande tinha muito desperdício e poluição . 
Pessoal não se acanhe, de opinar . Isto é difícil de decidir qual o melhor caminho e gostava de ler os vossos pensamentos.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

César tenho 8000 litros a entrar no aquário da esquerda mais 2 tunze de 12500 litros hora ( este não está mau ) No grande, tenho uma polário de 22000 litros por trás da rocha , 3 tunzes de 12500 litros hora e uma entrada de 8000 litros mais outra de 4500 litros hora. A lagoa central recebe água por queda dos 2 aquários grandes e do refugio superior onde há uma entrada de 2500 litros hora. Sinto que no aquário grande fazem falta mais 2 bombas de circulação( 2 vortech mp60 é que era) , mas custa dinheiro LOL:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> Olha Ricardo, eu a antever uma coisa destas fiz DSB na lagoa ( cerca de 15 cm ). Posso isolar este aquário, e sacar a areia toda e substituir. No aquário grande e no mais à esquerda onde eventualmente virei a por os SPS novamente a camada é muito fina , cerca de 2 cm e dá para aspirar na boa e quando fazia TPA'S aspirava parte do areão e repunha com novo.


Ah! Se a camada é fina, óptimo. Sinfonagem e aspiração devem chegar, não achas?
Pulverizar a rocha e TPA's também deve chegar. 
O resto as bio-pellets e as bactérias fazem. Só tenho receio por começares com um valor de nitratos tão alto. Tenho medo que se dê um "boom" de bactérias e consequente diminuição de pH. Depois já sabes se te morre um peixe nestas condições, começa aquele efeito "bola-de-neve".

Quanto à circulação, no aquário da esquerda, parece-me bem. Até parece que te esqueceste como se faz, tinhas um dos melhores aquários que alguma vez vi ao vivo!
Realmente o aquário grande à direita é complicado, as Mp60 nunca vi a trabalhar, mas como conheço as Mp40, tenho a certeza que iam ajudar imenso. Tem só atenção ao íman, e à espessura do teu vidro. 

Eu faria tudo igual, como fizeste há uns anos atrás (5-6 anos? foi assim há tanto tempo? parece que foi ontem), estava tudo tão bom. Talvez acrescentasse o balling ao reactor de cálcio como complemento, caso tenhas tido problemas de Kh/Ca, mas usava apenas para correcção.

Só há uma coisa diferente. Agora existe uma dificuldade acrescida em manter SPS. Tu nunca chegaste a ter os Acropora eating flatworms, pois não? 
Os AEFW estão completamente disseminados e sub-diagnosticados. Não menosprezes esta praga, faz sempre, mas sempre, banhos profiláticos quando comprares corais e retira as bases. 
Infelizmente alguns de nós, aprendemos isto da pior maneira. Eu inicialmente pensava que isto era tipo os nudibrânquios das montiporas... náá.. esquece!... Nas imortais palavras do Nelson Pena.... "Isto é a pior m€4d$ que podes ter num aquário."

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ainda levei com as das Montipora. das Acroporas não. Já não tenho reactor de cálcio há 2 anos só de kalk . Mas vou começar balling ligth em breve . Estou no processo de compra da bomba doseadora. Eu gosto é de experimentar coisas novas e tenho aprendido muito com vocês sobre probioticos e balling.

César esqueci-me do escumador . É um Deltec com 4 bombas Eheim AP1004

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Deltec Ap1004 (Será? tenho ideia que sim)

Apenas Balling para essa litragem toda, pode tornar-se numa manutenção pesada. Sugiro recipientes de 25L, pelo menos, para a solução de Bicarbonato. 
Fazer as soluções de Cloreto de Cálcio e Cloreto de Magnésio é muito fácil e consome muito pouco tempo, a única chatice com grandes quantidades é o sobre-aquecimento da solução de Ca. 
Pelo contrário, a solução de bicarbonato é uma chatice, dissolve-se muito mais lentamente, não é prático estar sempre a fazer. Eu pelo menos, tentava só fazer a cada 3-4 meses.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Boas Rui :Olá: ,

Os testes que fizeste foram pós TPA+sifonagem?
Como o Ricardo Pinto disse, cuidado agora no arranque do MB7+Bio-Pellets.
Até os valores estabilizarem ou até veres que não há mais necessidade para, o que faria era sifonar a areia do aqua esquerdo e do grande nas TPA's. com uma bomba levantar os detritos das rochas, para exportar o máximo via "Filter sock" (penso que ainda usas) e escumador.
Experimenta retirar água da DSB da lagoa e testar (ai de meio para cima já se tem uma boa noção) para ver como está :yb663: 

Não estou a ver mais a fazer por agora. :SbOk3:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Sim Ricardo foram 48 horas depois e sifonei o aquário grande e o da esq. a lagoa só muito superficialmente. Mas percebo a tua pergunta. Posso ter ajudado a reentrar nutrientes na água pela perturbação das camadas do substrato. Ainda uso 3 filter sock.
Pena não haver forma de saber se a DSB da lagoa está saturada. Uma sonda de orp enfiada em profundidade daria alguma informação?. Uma amostra a meia profundidade diluída em água de osmose e medida a concentração  nessa amostra comparada a concentração dos fosfatos com a do aquário valeria alguma coisa?

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Deltec Ap1004 (Será? tenho ideia que sim)
> 
> Apenas Balling para essa litragem toda, pode tornar-se numa manutenção pesada. Sugiro recipientes de 25L, pelo menos, para a solução de Bicarbonato. 
> Fazer as soluções de Cloreto de Cálcio e Cloreto de Magnésio é muito fácil e consome muito pouco tempo, a única chatice com grandes quantidades é o sobre-aquecimento da solução de Ca. 
> Pelo contrário, a solução de bicarbonato é uma chatice, dissolve-se muito mais lentamente, não é prático estar sempre a fazer. Eu pelo menos, tentava só fazer a cada 3-4 meses.


Talvez a manutenção não seja assim tão pesada quanto isso. O Rui tem como ideia colocar os SPS no aqua da esquerda (160x70x80 cm) certo? Logo são consumos +/- equivalente a um aquário com essas medidas, mas diluídos claro, pois no conjunto são ~5000L.

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Uma amostra a meia profundidade diluída em água de osmose e medida a concentração  nessa amostra comparada a concentração dos fosfatos com a do aquário valeria alguma coisa?


Com uma seringa puxa água do meio da DSB, se necessário filtra a areia que possa vir e faz o teste mesmo assim. Penso que se tiver saturada (como teoricamente se pensa que esteja) irá ser notório os níveis de PO4 altos.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Pena não haver forma de saber se a DSB da lagoa está saturada. Uma sonda de orp enfiada em profundidade daria alguma informação?. Uma amostra a meia profundidade diluída em água de osmose e medida a concentração nessa amostra comparada a concentração dos fosfatos com a do aquário valeria alguma coisa?


Por acaso ia sugerir isso mesmo Rui. Tentar analisar a água/areia da DSB!!!
Com uma seringa (mesmo que com agulha), não deve ser difícil, chegar ao fundo. Só não percebi essa de diluir a amostra... Também depois diluis na água do aquário para a concentração ser a mesma, certo?!  :Admirado: 

Ainda assim e mesmo que se consiga provar que a DSB tem níveis de nitrato e fosfato altos eu não colocaria culpa logo na DSB. Ok, a DSB tem níveis de compostos "maus" altos, mas também isso já nós sabemos e é por isso mesmo que a usamos, certo?! Para retirar esses compostos da água e processá-los. A questão é saber se a DSB está libertar esses compostos de volta para a água, ou se só estão na própria DSB...

Ainda para mais não estamos a fazer de uma DSB no tanque principal pelo que só uma parte pequena dos resíduos (por exemplo excesso de alimentação) é que vai lá parar...

P.S.: Como sabes sou da velha guarda e defensor de água natural e DSB's sobretudo da forma como tens a tua (= bem montada), por isso custa-me a querer que a DSB esteja saturada, NESSE teu sistema e nestes anos! Os relatos minimamente científicos de crashes de DSB's são de aquários muito mais pequenos que o teu, com a DSB no tanque principal e em períodos de tempo superiores ao teu sistema... 

Bahhhh velho do restelo... eu sei... :Admirado:  :Olá:

----------


## hernani esteves

> Deltec Ap1004 (Será? tenho ideia que sim)
> 
> Apenas Balling para essa litragem toda, pode tornar-se numa manutenção pesada. Sugiro recipientes de 25L, pelo menos, para a solução de Bicarbonato. 
> Fazer as soluções de Cloreto de Cálcio e Cloreto de Magnésio é muito fácil e consome muito pouco tempo, a única chatice com grandes quantidades é o sobre-aquecimento da solução de Ca. 
> Pelo contrário, a solução de bicarbonato é uma chatice, dissolve-se muito mais lentamente, não é prático estar sempre a fazer. Eu pelo menos, tentava só fazer a cada 3-4 meses.


Para grandes quantidades, e para evitar depósitos no fundo dos recipientes podes utilizar uma bomba de circulação (sunsun) no fundo de cada recipiente. E garante que a mistura passa a solução.
Um abraço.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> O resto as bio-pellets e as bactérias fazem. Só tenho receio por começares com um valor de nitratos tão alto. Tenho medo que se dê um "boom" de bactérias e consequente diminuição de pH. Depois já sabes se te morre um peixe nestas condições, começa aquele efeito "bola-de-neve".


Bem Ricardo este era o meu receio e não só , também o facto de não querer baixar muito rapidamente os niveis de nitratos porque de alguma forma os poucos corais que tenho estão habituados a isso e podem expulsar as zooxantelas rápido demais . 
Para evitar isso optei por :
1-Usar bio-pellets em vez de uma fonte de carbono liquído para manter cofinada a população de bactérias e colocando a saída do reactor junto da bomba de entrada do escumador e na queda para as filter socks que são limpas uma vez de 5 em 5 dias porque segundo li estas bacterias vivem cerca de 8 dias e assim assegura a remoçaõ daquelas que escaparem ao escumador antes de morrerem e libertarem novamente os nutrientes.
2- Usar cerca de um terço das quantidade de bio-pellets recomendada para evitar um sobrecrescimento das bactérias e uma baixa demasiado rápida dos nutrientes até os níveis baixarem para valores mais aceitáveis.
Faz sentido ?

Outra pergunta : É altamente improvável que nos nos aquários bem alimentados  os fosfatos  possam ser o nutriente limitante, correcto? Geralmente é o carbono e quando usamos vodka , acido acético ou Bio-pellets poderão vir a ser os nitratos , ou não ?

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Bem Ricardo este era o meu receio e não só , também o facto de não querer baixar muito rapidamente os niveis de nitratos porque de alguma forma os poucos corais que tenho estão habituados a isso e podem expulsar as zooxantelas rápido demais . 
> Para evitar isso optei por :
> 1-Usar bio-pellets em vez de uma fonte de carbono liquído para manter cofinada a população de bactérias e colocando a saída do reactor junto da bomba de entrada do escumador e na queda para as filter socks que são limpas uma vez de 5 em 5 dias porque segundo li estas bacterias vivem cerca de 8 dias e assim assegura a remoçaõ daquelas que escaparem ao escumador antes de morrerem e libertarem novamente os nutrientes.
> 2- Usar cerca de um terço das quantidade de bio-pellets recomendada para evitar um sobrecrescimento das bactérias e uma baixa demasiado rápida dos nutrientes até os níveis baixarem para valores mais aceitáveis.
> Faz sentido ?
> 
> Outra pergunta : É altamente improvável que nos nos aquários bem alimentados  os fosfatos  possam ser o nutriente limitante, correcto? Geralmente é o carbono e quando usamos vodka , acido acético ou Bio-pellets poderão vir a ser os nitratos , ou não ?


Rui
Eu já usei biopellts e deixa-me dizer te que as quantidades que ele recomendam são niveladas por cima. Por isso acho que fizeste bem em colocar 1/3 se bem que talvez metade fosse mais apropriado.

Nutriente limitante em que sentido? Tendo como referência o "redfield ratio"?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Não sei o que é o redfield ratio . Estava a pensar no triangulo carbono , fosfatos, nitratos .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Ah ok é a mesma coisa. Já aprendi um termo novo ! É o nome do Sr.

----------


## Cesar Soares

Sim estavamos a falar da mesma coisa. :SbSourire2: 

Julgo que raramente o fosfato é o factor limitante. O carbono é o que normalmente limita essa relação. A partir do momento que doseias carbono e não haja uma sobredosagem, o nitrato pode vir a ser o factor limitante. Dai que algumas vezes (como aconteceu por exemplo com o Ricardo Pinto) se aumente a alimentação e os fosfatos baixem!

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

> 1-Usar bio-pellets em vez de uma fonte de carbono liquído para manter cofinada a população de bactérias e colocando a saída do reactor junto da bomba de entrada do escumador e na queda para as filter socks que são limpas uma vez de 5 em 5 dias porque segundo li estas bacterias vivem cerca de 8 dias e assim assegura a remoçaõ daquelas que escaparem ao escumador antes de morrerem e libertarem novamente os nutrientes.
> 2- Usar cerca de um terço das quantidade de bio-pellets recomendada para evitar um sobrecrescimento das bactérias e uma baixa demasiado rápida dos nutrientes até os níveis baixarem para valores mais aceitáveis.
> Faz sentido ?
> 
> Outra pergunta : É altamente improvável que nos nos aquários bem alimentados os fosfatos possam ser o nutriente limitante, correcto? Geralmente é o carbono e quando usamos vodka , acido acético ou Bio-pellets poderão vir a ser os nitratos , ou não ?


Obviamente estás a fazer tudo "como mandam os livros", com prudência.  :Big Grin: 
Nem outra coisa seria de esperar, vindo de ti.

Quanto à última pergunta... precisamente o que nós queremos, é que o fosfato seja o nutriente limitante, é sinal que está a zero. Mas percebo a tua pergunta, tens medo que o fosfato se esgote, antes de remover todos os nitratos. Também concordo que seja altamente improvável o fosfato ser o factor limitante, até porque ainda há o fosfato inorgânico que está depositado nas rochas que não se consegue medir.
Mas mesmo que no final acabes por ficar com PO4 de 0,00ppm e NO3 de 3-5ppm acho que não tem mal nenhum.

A Redfield Ratio ( C106 : N16 : P1 ) é uma estimativa do consumo de Carbono (C), Azoto (N) e Fosforo (P) pelo crescimento do bacterioplankton. 
Sempre tive muita curiosidade em perceber como o crescimento de bactérias removia Nitrato e Fosfato, e após uma extensa pesquisa, consegui encontrar esta justificação, mas claro é uma estimativa, não sabemos se todas as bactérias se comportam assim.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Mas percebo a tua pergunta, tens medo que o fosfato se esgote, antes de remover todos os nitratos.


Exacto!
Li um artigo muito interessante sobre probioticos, nomeadamente bio-pellets na ultima ultramarinemagazine.co.uk . do Simmon Garratt

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Na net ou assinas a revista?

É que na net, só encontro este Part one - Sand Bed Filtration by Simon Garratt

Lá vou eu amanhã percorrer quioques, à procura de uma revista  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Let the Bio-Warfare Begin - Understanding Biological Filtration
no ultimo numero 
Eu envio-te Ricardo . Foi o Brian que mo deu. Não o posso colocar aqui .

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Uma pergunta para os SPSfilos  . Existe alguma praga conhecida que afecte as Pociloporas ou as Seriatoporas ?

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Não existe nenhuma praga específica, que eu tenha conhecimento.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Não existe nenhuma praga específica, que eu tenha conhecimento.


Existe pois!

Anda aí uma praga de preço que é uma miséria! OS SPS's estão "pela hora da morte"!  :yb620:

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Estás a brincar? Comparado com o que era há 5 anos, agora está muito melhor.
Conseguias arranjar SPS a 25€? Ou corais inteiros a 45-50€?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Só naquelas importações que a malta rachava, realmente!

Ainda me lembro de ter uma hystrix liiinda para aí com 20 de raio que me custou 50!

Bons tempos... :Admirado:

----------


## Cesar Soares

> Uma pergunta para os SPSfilos  . Existe alguma praga conhecida que afecte as Pociloporas ou as Seriatoporas ?


Não, que eu saiba não existe uma praga específica desses corais! Embora ja tenha visto, sobretudo no reefcentral, relatos de algumas asterinas se alimentarem, esporádicamente e preferencialmente dessas espécies..

----------


## Cesar Soares

Rui aqui está um exemplo:

Asterina spp - zeovit.com

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Excelente César. Bom a minha pergunta vai no sentido de querer eventualmente deixar as acroporas de parte ou colocar muito poucas e ter mais pociloporas , seriatoporas e montiporas. Lembro-me de ter pociloporas a crescer por todo o sitio dos aquários. Quanto ás seriatoporas também tive algumas , mas foram dos corais na altura que menos se desenvoviam no meu aquário. Algum segredo?

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

aproveita que agora as seriatoporas caliendrum estão proibidas de importar
como é um dos corais mais fáceis de manter, sendo ainda os mais bonitos( da minha eleição)
fazes ai uma plantação :Coradoeolhos:  :Coradoeolhos: 

por incrível e por experiência são corais que ficam mais bonitos não tendo sistemas estéreis como no zeovit


são corais que gostam bastante de matéria orgânica e não ligam nada a nitrato nem fosfato mantendo-se sempre bonitos

por incrível que pareça já as styloporas acontece o mesmo,mas ficam castanhas, crescimentos enormes mas autenticas bolas castanhas 

montiporas é praga,até no chão cresce
mas ficam muito bonitas quando atingem tamanho consideráveis
tens roxas,vermelhas e verdes lindíssimas

como a manutenção do meu aquario,ficou um pouco para segundo plano, tendo já tanto trabalho em manter o fragario
tem e vai continuar a ser o futuro dele, montiporas,pociloporas,seriatoporas e styloporas

----------


## Hugo de Oliveira

Por falar em seriatopora caliendrum  deixo aqui o meu registo que me deixou desiludido. De um dia para o outro fiquei com o coral todo branco, perdeu o tecido todo sem motivo aparente, ainda por cima estava grande e com crescimentos muito bons.
Para me deixar ainda mais confuso, na semana anterior parti um "braço do coral" sem querer e aproveitei para fazer um frag que se encontra de boa saúde, o que me leva a querer que se o motivo da perda fosse algum parâmetro da agua o frag também tinha ido e mesmo outras seriatoporas que tenho também eram afectadas.

São este tipo de coisas que me deixam a pensar em que tipo de corais investir ?

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

> Excelente César. Bom a minha pergunta vai no sentido de querer eventualmente deixar as acroporas de parte ou colocar muito poucas e ter mais pociloporas , seriatoporas e montiporas. Lembro-me de ter pociloporas a crescer por todo o sitio dos aquários. Quanto ás seriatoporas também tive algumas , mas foram dos corais na altura que menos se desenvoviam no meu aquário. Algum segredo?


Olá companheiro Rui. :Olá: 

Vais voltar aos aquarios de reef?

Acho que deverias fazer como tinhas na ideia original, um aquario de reef e um de peixes.
Quando juntaste as 2 coisas as despesas supiram para 3+ e como o preço da energia hoje em dia esta alta, ter um aquario de reef de 5000L sai muito caro, eu de 1000L pago a volta de 110 no total, tu pagavas para ai uns 300 a EDP já nao era um hobby mas sim uma cruz. :SbSourire2: 
Se precisares de um frag de Seriatopora caliendrum verde florescente é só dizeres, ofereço te. :SbOk: 


Olá Hugo.

Isso já me aconteceu com a Histrix rosa e com a Seriatopora caliendrum verde.
O coral começa a ficar branco a partir da base e em 24h morre, a 1º vez que me aconteceu também achei estranho só morrer aquele coral mais nenhum, mas já me aconteceu 4 ou 5 vezes, mas como tenho sempre frags dos meus corais consigo sempre repor o coral mas da ultima vez que aconteceu a Histrix fiquei sem esse coral até um amigo ter me dado um frag.
Estes corais são de um crescimento incrivel 10x mais que uma acropora ou montipora, acho que deve estar ai o problema...
Ultimante tenho visto na alemanha Seriatopora caliendrum com cores lindas, mas eu não posso ter mais porque o meu Narvachus adora dar umas dentadinhas. :Coradoeolhos: 


Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire:

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> boas
> 
> aproveita que agora as seriatoporas caliendrum estão proibidas de importar
> como é um dos corais mais fáceis de manter, sendo ainda os mais bonitos( da minha eleição)
> fazes ai uma plantação
> 
> por incrível e por experiência são corais que ficam mais bonitos não tendo sistemas estéreis como no zeovit
> 
> 
> ...


Exacto Carlos porque são corais de lagoa ( as Pocilloporas e as Seriatoporas ). Parece-me também que dos SPS os anjos preferem as acroporas quando têm que picar. Ainda por cima se AEFW não gostam delas acho que serão uma boa escolha . Depois falo contigo Carlos . Irei também precisar de uma Vortech MP60 provavelmente.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Umas fotos dos meus peixes tiradas ontem

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

mais umas

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Peixes lindos Rui...ou não fossem anjos!
Adoro especialmente o _A. xanthopunctatus_ e o _P. xanthometopon_
Mas o meu preferido (e de todos os peixes) é o _P. imperador_. O meu já está a ganhar a cor adulta...está "uindo"! :Coradoeolhos: 

Chegaste a fazer a medição da DSB? Como está a evolução dos parâmetros depois das alterações?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Já que gostas Ricardo


Uma diferente


Não medi a DSB. Os parâmetros não baixaram significativamente, mas tenho paciência . Curiosamente não crescem muitas algas.

----------


## Ricardo Pinto

Que inveja!  :Whistle: 

Alguma novidade em relação a corais?

Estás a utilizar as bio-pellets e ainda não sentiste nenhuma diferença? Mas só a nível de testes ou não sentiste diferença no geral (testes+aquário) 
Estás a adicionar, concomitantemente, algumas bactérias? 


Por último, educa-me se faz favor... como se comporta este peixe? 



É um Chaetodon quê?... ephippium? Isto é reef-safe, assim-assim, ou serial reef-killer?

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Que inveja! 
> 
> Alguma novidade em relação a corais?
> 
> Estás a utilizar as bio-pellets e ainda não sentiste nenhuma diferença? Mas só a nível de testes ou não sentiste diferença no geral (testes+aquário) 
> Estás a adicionar, concomitantemente, algumas bactérias? 
> 
> 
> Por último, educa-me se faz favor... como se comporta este peixe? 
> ...


Ao nível dos testes. Usei bactérias na primeira semana( para o meu volume de água sai caro lol ). Acho que há menos partículas na rocha tal como tinhas referido o que achei curioso. 
Aumentei bastante a iluminação ( dobrei no aquário que pretendo por SPS )e as algas não crescem. Acho que tenho poucas bio-pellets para o meu aquário. Comecei há 2 dias a juntar vodka para ver se dou um empurrão mas com cuidado. O escumador trabalha loucamente mas bem. A água nunca ficou leitosa . 
Este Chaetodon parece-me assim assim . Não toca nos moles. Nos duros não sei porque não tenho.

----------


## cristovaogaspar

boas Rui, isto de aconselhares a não meter mais peixes no meu aquario e depois vires para aqui meter veneno não vale...eheheh
é sempre bom ver essas lindas maravilhas

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Viva Cristovão. 
Os teus peixes melhoraram com a desparasitação ?

----------


## cristovaogaspar

Sim Rui,menos o tenenti adulto continua a comer muito bem anda sempre na boa mas sempre magro.
não sei se faça outra vez o mesmo tratamento ou deixe andar

----------


## Artur Vasconcelos

Boas Rui, com tantos anjos juntos o céu fica muito perto. 
Parabéns.
Abraços :yb677:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Lindos!!!  :yb677:

----------


## Rita Bezerra

:Olá: Rui

Que cores!! :Palmas: 

Um espetáculo!

Que inveja :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Costa

Muito bom Rui continuas ao mais alto nível.
Parabéns e um abraço.

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários .

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Boas!

tive o prazer de ver ao vivo o sistema do Rui......e nunca tinha visto peixes tão bonitos e tão bem alimentados....Cores vibrantes e peixes enormes!
muito bom mesmo!

muito obrigado por nos receberes tão tarde e por nos mostrares o teu sistema!


PS- O tal "palhaço" de que eu não me recordava é Amphiprion chrysopterus!

Tenho um casal desses!

Cumps

----------


## PedroPedroso

e onde arranjas-te esse casal de Amphiprion chrysopterus? foi cá? onde?

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

São lindos os Amphiprion chrysopterus.

Digam o que disserem há palhaços lindíssimos! e em termos de comportamento também são muito interessantes de apreciar!  :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> e onde arranjas-te esse casal de Amphiprion chrysopterus? foi cá? onde?


Boas!

Foi mesmo através da TMC!Estive uns bons meses à espera!

Cumps

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Parabéns ao senhor Rui pelo seu aquário que é 5 estrelas, não tenho palavras para o descrever, é pena o tópico estar parado já algum tempo.........

----------


## Rui Ferreira de Almeida

> Parabéns ao senhor Rui pelo seu aquário que é 5 estrelas, não tenho palavras para o descrever, é pena o tópico estar parado já algum tempo.........


Obrigado Paulo, mas deixa lá o senhor que ele está no céu . Quanto ao tópico em breve haverá novidades . Já removi a areia toda , grande parte da rocha, instalei um filtro de areia fluidizada, montei o aquário de quarentena e redecorei o aquário grande. Removi temporariamente a sump e lavei-a toda . Nem queiram saber a trabalheira que deu. Agora passei os peixes todos para o aquário grande e para o aquário superior de refugio e vou isolar os outros 2 com os invertebrados para poder fazer hipossalinidade 1 mês . Depois vou pintar a sala toda do aquário e  particularmente a área do aquário de azul oceano profundo ( soa bem não soa , lol ). 
Troquei 70 kg de rocha por um bubble king vertex interior par o aquario de quarentena . Entretanto tenho muitas anémonas Bubble tip vermelhas e verde fluorescente para venda .Só quero ficar com 4 . 
Estou a pensar na decoração dos outros aquários e depois no vou lá colocar em termos de corais.

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Fico á espera das fotos para ver o seu aquario.....................em relação as anemonas o meu aquario como é pequeno não posso ter :Prabaixo:  apesar de gostar muito da maior parte das que conheço................

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Obrigado Paulo, mas deixa lá o senhor que ele está no céu . Quanto ao tópico em breve haverá novidades . Já removi a areia toda , grande parte da rocha, instalei um filtro de areia fluidizada, montei o aquário de quarentena e redecorei o aquário grande. Removi temporariamente a sump e lavei-a toda . Nem queiram saber a trabalheira que deu. Agora passei os peixes todos para o aquário grande e para o aquário superior de refugio e vou isolar os outros 2 com os invertebrados para poder fazer hipossalinidade 1 mês . Depois vou pintar a sala toda do aquário e  particularmente a área do aquário de azul oceano profundo ( soa bem não soa , lol ). 
> Troquei 70 kg de rocha por um bubble king vertex interior par o aquario de quarentena . Entretanto tenho muitas anémonas Bubble tip vermelhas e verde fluorescente para venda .Só quero ficar com 4 . 
> Estou a pensar na decoração dos outros aquários e depois no vou lá colocar em termos de corais.


Olá Rui :Olá: 

Isso já teve bons progressos! Mas agora fiquei mesmo curioso foi de ver o espaço pintado de azul oceano profundo!  :yb624:

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

> Obrigado Paulo, mas deixa lá o senhor que ele está no céu . Quanto ao tópico em breve haverá novidades . Já removi a areia toda , grande parte da rocha, instalei um filtro de areia fluidizada, montei o aquário de quarentena e redecorei o aquário grande. Removi temporariamente a sump e lavei-a toda . Nem queiram saber a trabalheira que deu. Agora passei os peixes todos para o aquário grande e para o aquário superior de refugio e vou isolar os outros 2 com os invertebrados para poder fazer hipossalinidade 1 mês . Depois vou pintar a sala toda do aquário e particularmente a área do aquário de azul oceano profundo ( soa bem não soa , lol ). 
> Troquei 70 kg de rocha por um bubble king vertex interior par o aquario de quarentena . Entretanto tenho muitas anémonas Bubble tip vermelhas e verde fluorescente para venda .Só quero ficar com 4 . 
> Estou a pensar na decoração dos outros aquários e depois no vou lá colocar em termos de corais.


Éh lá...
Isto promete!

Fico a aguardar por novidades! :tutasla:

----------


## cristovaogaspar

oi rui ,,,muita sorte para as mudanças pois a saber já aí está...quanto ás anemonas sou capaz de ficar com uma de cada...um abraço

----------


## Paulo R Pinto

Onde andam as ffotos das novidades?????????????? :Olá:

----------

